# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հարցազրույց Աստծո հետ

## Esmeralda

Հարցազրույցը

----------


## Artgeo

Էս մի քանի ամիս առաջ եմ գտել։ Նույնիսկ սկսել եմ հայերեն թարգմանել, բայց ցավոք ինչպես տեսնում եք ավարտին չեմ հասցրել դեռ  :Sad:  Տեսնեմ վաղը կփորձեմ վերջացնել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Հիսուսի բոլոր խոսքերը բառ առ բառ Աստվածաշնչից են:  :Smile:  Այնպես որ այդ գրքի նկատմամբ թերահավատ լինելուց առաջ կարդացեք այն  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անչափ խորիմաստ խոսքերի զուգակցություն է: Առաջին անգամ, երբ դեռ միայն ֆայլ-ի անվանումը տեսա, թվաց թե լրիվ հակառակ իմաստը կունենա, բայց երբ մի անգամ նայեցի, հասկացա, որ մի անգամ նայելը բավական չէ այն լիովին ու ճիշտ ըմբռնելու համար:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Հիսուսի բոլոր խոսքերը բառ առ բառ Աստվածաշնչից են:  Այնպես որ այդ գրքի նկատմամբ թերահավատ լինելուց առաջ կարդացեք այն


Ես համոզված եմ,որ Հիսուսի խոսքերը աստվածաշնչում ենք կարդում մենակ ուրիշ տեղ ես չեմ էլ հանդիպել (բացառոթյամբ եթե չեն արտագրել ) մենակ թե ես չեմ հանդիպել ես ֆայլի խոսքերը աստվածաշնչում ու ինչիա մարդ իրան իրավունք վերապահում աստծո անունից խոսա չնայած սկզբում նշումա, որ երազ էր սա 

ես գիտեմ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն,որն ապացուցվածա բժշկությամբ:
Երբ մարդ խոսումա աստշու հետ դա կոչվումա աղոտք, իսկ երբ աստվաշա խոսում մարդու հետ դա կոշվումա շիզոֆրենիա

համոզ? :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես գիտեմ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն,որն ապացուցվածա բժշկությամբ:
> Երբ մարդ խոսումա աստշու հետ դա կոչվումա աղոտք, իսկ երբ աստվաշա խոսում մարդու հետ դա կոշվումա շիզոֆրենիա
> 
> համոզ?


Չէ, պատկերացրու, որ հեչ էլ *չ*համոզ։  :Tongue:

----------

հովարս (21.04.2011)

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Չէ, պատկերացրու, որ հեչ էլ *չ*համոզ։


լաաաաավ 
ետ դեփքում խնդրում եմ դու համոզիր ինձ 
եթե հավես ունես
եթե հնարավորություն ունես
եթե կարող ես 
և վերջում 
եթե համոզ? :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## aniko

խոսիր ինքդ քո խղճի հետ, ու եթե դա ստացվի ու լինես մաքուր նրա հանդեպ, իսկ սիրտդ էլ լինի բավարարված, որովհետև այն ինչ ցանակացել է տրվել է, և դա բարի է, ուրեմն կարող ես ասել որ խոսել ես աստծո հետ, և ստացել ես պատասխան, ուրեմն ժպտա և հավատա, քանզի ամեն մեկը չի կարող խոսել նրա հետ

----------

eduard30 (17.03.2011), հովարս (21.04.2011)

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> խոսիր ինքդ քո խղճի հետ, ու եթե դա ստացվի ու լինես մաքուր նրա հանդեպ, իսկ սիրտդ էլ լինի բավարարված, որովհետև այն ինչ ցանակացել է տրվել է, և դա բարի է, ուրեմն կարող ես ասել որ խոսել ես աստծո հետ, և ստացել ես պատասխան, ուրեմն ժպտա և հավատա, քանզի ամեն մեկը չի կարող խոսել նրա հետ


քո ասածը դա կոչվումա աուտոտրենինգ ամեն ոք էլ իրա հետ, կամ հոգու հետ խոսումա  բայց մենք աստծու մասին էինք ասում  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես համոզված եմ,որ Հիսուսի խոսքերը աստվածաշնչում ենք կարդում մենակ ուրիշ տեղ ես չեմ էլ հանդիպել (բացառոթյամբ եթե չեն արտագրել ) մենակ թե ես չեմ հանդիպել ես ֆայլի խոսքերը աստվածաշնչում ու ինչիա մարդ իրան իրավունք վերապահում աստծո անունից խոսա չնայած սկզբում նշումա, որ երազ էր սա


Աստվածաշունչ ուշադիր կարդա: Ճիշտն ասած, ձեռքիս տակ անգլերեն Աստվածաշունչ չկա, որ տեսնեմ, թե ինչքանով բառացի են այդ խոսքերը ֆայլի մեջ ընդգրկված, բայց որ դրանք Աստվածաշնչից են, կասկած չկա: Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում տեղերն էլ կարող եմ նշել



> ես գիտեմ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն,որն ապացուցվածա բժշկությամբ:
> Երբ մարդ խոսումա աստշու հետ դա կոչվումա աղոտք, իսկ երբ աստվաշա խոսում մարդու հետ դա կոշվումա շիզոֆրենիա
> 
> համոզ?


Ու՞ր է ապացույցը: Առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան լսում:
Ի՞նչ, մի՞թե ստացվում է, թե մարդն անկապ-անկապ կարող է Աստծո հետ երկար-բարակ խոսել, բայց պատասխան չստանալ: Հավատացնում եմ, որ Աստված բոլորի հետ է խոսում, բայց ոչ բոլորն են դա նկատում:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Աստվածաշունչ ուշադիր կարդա: Ճիշտն ասած, ձեռքիս տակ անգլերեն Աստվածաշունչ չկա, որ տեսնեմ, թե ինչքանով բառացի են այդ խոսքերը ֆայլի մեջ ընդգրկված, բայց որ դրանք Աստվածաշնչից են, կասկած չկա: Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում տեղերն էլ կարող եմ նշել
> 
> Ու՞ր է ապացույցը: Առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան լսում:
> Ի՞նչ, մի՞թե ստացվում է, թե մարդն անկապ-անկապ կարող է Աստծո հետ երկար-բարակ խոսել, բայց պատասխան չստանալ: Հավատացնում եմ, որ Աստված բոլորի հետ է խոսում, բայց ոչ բոլորն են դա նկատում:


ես կխնդրեի նշես տեղերը թե չե հավես չկա եդքանը թերթեմ նորից 
իսկ ապացույցի մասին ասեմ սա կատակ եր հայտնի, ես մտածում էի դու որպես բժիշկ տեղյակ կլնես բայց ստացվումա որ սխալվել եմ  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլորը չկարողացա ֆիքսել, բայց որը հասցրեցի, ահա տեղերը.
Հովհ. 10:30
Մարկոս 12:31
Մատթեոս 11:28
Մատթեոս 6:19
Մատթեոս 6:25
Ի դեպ, շատ բաներ կային նաև Հովհաննեսի ավետարանից: Եթե ուզում ես, կարող ես այն ամբողջությամբ կարդալ:

----------

Սամսար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Lilushik

ճիշտն ասած նոր եմ նկատել այս թեման: Համապատասխան «Հարցազրույց» կայքը դատարկ էր… խնդրում եմ ակումբցիներին, եթե ուրիշ կայքում կա այդ նույն նյութը, ասեք հասցեն. ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց թեման…

----------


## Artgeo

> ճիշտն ասած նոր եմ նկատել այս թեման: Համապատասխան «Հարցազրույց» կայքը դատարկ էր… խնդրում եմ ակումբցիներին, եթե ուրիշ կայքում կա այդ նույն նյութը, ասեք հասցեն. ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց թեման…


Դատարկ չի, ֆլեշ է, որին ժամանակ է պետք, որ բացվի http://freenet.am/~xamya4ok/Interview_with_god.swf

Այստեղ էլ կա http://trails.ru/lumber/interview.html

----------


## Tig

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ կարևորա, թե էդ խոսքերը Ավետարանից են, թե չէ, կարևորը այն է, որ դրանք ճշմարիտ խոսքեր են:

----------

հովարս (21.04.2011)

----------


## Monk

Որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ ասել, թե ոնց քաշեմ հարցազրույցի այդ ֆայլը? :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ ասել, թե ոնց քաշեմ հարցազրույցի այդ ֆայլը?


http://freenet.am/~xamya4ok/Interview_with_god.swf

Վաղուց կարդացել էի այդ հարցազրույցը, ու հատկապես այս միտքն էր դուրս եկել.

_Ապրում ենք այնպես, ասես չենք մեռնելու եւ մեռնում ենք այնպես, ասես չենք էլ ապրել:_

----------


## Monk

> http://freenet.am/~xamya4ok/Interview_with_god.swf
> 
> Վաղուց կարդացել էի այդ հարցազրույցը, ու հատկապես այս միտքն էր դուրս եկել.
> 
> _Ապրում ենք այնպես, ասես չենք մեռնելու եւ մեռնում ենք այնպես, ասես չենք էլ ապրել:_


Ոնց կարելի է անել, սեյվ արվի: Չեմ կարողանում :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ոնց կարելի է անել, սեյվ արվի: Չեմ կարողանում


Մտի http://freenet.am/~xamya4ok, մոտ մի տասնյակ բան կբերի իջի հենց դրա վրա, աջ քլիք տուր ու սեղմի Save Target As... ու սեյվ կանի :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Մտի http://freenet.am/~xamya4ok, մոտ մի տասնյակ բան կբերի իջի հենց դրա վրա, աջ քլիք տուր ու սեղմի Save Target As... ու սեյվ կանի


Մերսիներ, Վահիկ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մերսիներ, Վահիկ ջան


Շատ ուսւոցանելի հարցազրույց է աստծո հետ  :Cool:  հետաքրիր է այն շարունակելի է ՞ :Cool:

----------


## Second Chance

Ես հայերենն էի նայել + ձայն 
շատ լավն էր  :Smile: նորից հուզվեցի :Sad:

----------


## Monk

> Ես հայերենն էի նայել + ձայն 
> շատ լավն էր նորից հուզվեցի


Իսկ հայերենը ինտերնետում կա? Կարող եք լինք տալ?

----------


## Second Chance

> Իսկ հայերենը ինտերնետում կա? Կարող եք լինք տալ?


Ես դա պրոյեկտրով եմ նայել ճիշտն ասած , չգիտեմ ինետում կա թե չէ :Sad:  , բայց փնտրում եմ եթե գտնեմ տեղյակ կպահեմ :Wink:

----------


## Monk

> Ես դա պրոյեկտրով եմ նայել ճիշտն ասած , չգիտեմ ինետում կա թե չէ , բայց փնտրում եմ եթե գտնեմ տեղյակ կպահեմ


Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Էս մի քանի ամիս առաջ եմ գտել։ Նույնիսկ սկսել եմ հայերեն թարգմանել, բայց ցավոք ինչպես տեսնում եք ավարտին չեմ հասցրել դեռ  Տեսնեմ վաղը կփորձեմ վերջացնել


 Տեղադրեք կարդանք էլի... իմ մոտ սսիլկեն չի բացում :Sad:

----------


## keyboard

Լրիվ, միանշանակ Աստվածաշնչյան տողեր են: Այ եթե ինձ բախտ վիճակվեր Աստծուն հարց տալ` միակ հարցս կլիներ. " Ինչպե՞ս ապացուցել մոլորյալներին, որ Աստված կա և միակն է":
Իկս այն մտքին, թե երբ Աստված է խոսում մարդու հետ դա շիզոֆրենիա է, ասեմ, որ Աստված միշտ ու ցանկացածի հետ խոսում է, ուղղակի ոմանք դա զգում են ոմանք անգամ չեն էլ պատկերացնում: Այստեղ հարցը ուրիշ բնույթ է կրում. հավատում եք դուք դրան թե ոչ:
Աստված ոմանց երևում է տեսիլքի տեսքով, ոմանց երազով և այսպես շարունակ:

Չասեք ապացուցեմ, *չեմ կարող ապացուցեմ, այդ ամենը յուրաքանչուրը կհամոզի իրենք հասանելիք ժամանակ*

----------

Karina (03.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս քննարկումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ։ Խնդրում եմ  չշեղվել թեմայից:*

----------


## luys747

> Հարցազրույցը


Կա հարցազրույցի ավելի լրիվ տարբերակը 
http://video.i.ua/user/370552/8216/41119/

----------


## kyahi

> Կա հարցազրույցի ավելի լրիվ տարբերակը 
> http://video.i.ua/user/370552/8216/41119/


Կատարյալ հիմարություն, և նման բաներին դուք հավատու՞մ եք, լավ ենթադրենք կա աստված, այնումանենայնիվ նա այնպիսի հարցազրույց տվել է,կարծում եմ որ ցանկացած մարդու համար պետք է որ հարցեր պատասխանները  պարզ լինեին, ասենք, ո՞ր մարդը չգիտի, որ մենք բոլորս ձգտում ենք շուտ մեծանալ ու երբ մեծանում ենք ուզում ենք փոքրանանք, եթե հիմա քիչ հավատանք այդ մարդու շիզոֆրենիկ երազին, ապա աստվածը բավական թույլ պատասխաններ է տվել…Ամենավերջը վերջին տողն էր " Ասա, որ ես այստեղ եմ նրանց համար…միշտ"  :LOL:  հարց առաջացավ. ինքը էդ որտե՞ղ էր, մտավախություն ունեմ, որ այդ անճաշակ նկարներով պատկերված վայրում էր, և երկրորդ էդ որ նրանց համար տեղա, դրա համար անհրաժեշտ էր, որ ինքը իր կյանքի ընթացքում էդքան մարդ սպաներ ու դեռ շարունակի սպանել, իր դոգմաներով մարդկանց ուղեղ լավանալ…իսկ միգուցե մենակ ժամանակը հերիքումա էդ մարդու ընտանիքին տիրություն անի :Think: 
Մեկ բնարաշում այդ հարցազրույցին՝ շիզոֆրենիայի նշաններ ունեցող մարդու երազ, եթե իհարկե աստծո պիառ չէր, որոշ կազմակերպությունների կողմից :LOL:

----------


## Հարդ

Ինձ թվում ա դա ավելի շուտ մարդու նախաձեռնություն ա, կամ ասենք ինչ որ կազմակերպության սարքած նյութ: :Smile:  Թե չէ աստծո համար ինչ իմաստ ունի նորից ավետարանի խոսքերը կրկնել...
Հայերենը չկա?

----------


## Skeptic

Թեմայից դուրս չի:  :Pardon:

----------

kyahi (04.08.2010)

----------


## luys747

> Թեմայից դուրս չի:


Ես չեմ ճանաչում նրան, ում դու ցույց ես տվել այդ հոլովակում, ինչպես եվ դու չես ցանկանում ճանաչել Նրան, ՈՒմ ես եմ կամեցել ներկայացնել: Մի պաշտպանիր Աստծո սուտ վկաների շահերը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Բարևներ բոլորին!
Ես նոր անդամ եմ այս էջում և ուրախ կլինեի ծանոթանալ:
Հանդիպեցի "Հարցազրույց Աստծո հետ" վերնագրին` հետաքրքրեց: Շատ ափսոս, որ վաղուց արդեն  դադարել եք խոսել այս մասին: Ստացվում է, որ ԷՆՑՈ-ն ճիշտ էր, "շիզոֆրենիան" երկար չապրե՞ց: Արդյո՞ք դա է ճշմարտությունը...
Իհարկե, Ո'չ:
Ես առաջարկում եմ վերակենդանացնել այս թեման: Սակայն մի առաջարկ ունեմ. եկեք "հարցազրույցը" վերածենք "զրույցի": Ինձ թվում է, Աստծոն ավելի հաճելի կլիներ մասնակցել մեր զրույցին, այլ ոչ թե ինտերվյու տալ:
Այսօր մենք այնպիսի ժամանակներ ենք ապրում, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է: Ինչպես նաև զրույցը Աստծո հետ: Եվ սրա հետ համաձայնվելու համար հարկավոր է ուղղակի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր լինել. ինքդ քո հանդեպ` առաջին հերթին; և երկրորդ` քեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի հանդեպ: Դա բավական է, որպեսզի դու ամենուր գտնես Աստծո պատասխանները քո հարցերին. լրագրի էջի վրա, որն առավոտյան կբերի փոստատարը; ավազաթմբի վրա խաղացող երեխայի աչքերի մեջ; սրճարանում պառավ հավաքարարի փնթփնթոցի մեջ; այն ծաղկավաճառ աղջկա ժպիտի մեջ; այդ քո հենց նոր գնած ծաղկի հոտի մեջ; կողքովդ անցնող ավտոմեքենայի շչակի ձայնի մեջ: Ամենուր: Քանզի, որտե՞ղ է Աստված... Շատ ճիշտ է. ամենուր:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:50 ----------




> Թե չէ աստծո համար ինչ իմաստ ունի նորից ավետարանի խոսքերը կրկնել...


Օրինակ, Աստվածաշնչում կան տեղեր, որտեղ Քրիստոս բառացիորեն կրկնում է այն, ինչ  նրանից մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ ասել է Բուդդան: Մի՞թե դա նշանակում է, որ Աստվածաշնչի կարիքը չկար: Իհարկե ոչ: ՈՒղղակի, մեր էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման պրոցեսում, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, մեր Աստծոն Չը-լսելու ունակության շնորհիվ մենք այնքան ենք հեռանում մեր Աստծոց, որ Նա ստիպված կրկնում է Իր ասելիքը Իր կողմից ընտրված ինչ-որ մեկի միջոցով:
Բայց Աստծո այդ ընտրությունը բոլորովին էլ չի նշասնակում, որ Նա Իր ասելիքն ասեց ու վերջացրեց, ու հիմա արդեն ասելու ոչինչ չունի:
Մի՞թե հնարավոր է, որ արդեն երկու հազար տարի Աստված ասելու ոչինչ չունենա:

----------

E-la Via (21.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.08.2010), ՆանՍ (19.08.2010)

----------


## Ստեգոզավր

> Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ Հիսուսի բոլոր խոսքերը բառ առ բառ Աստվածաշնչից են:  Այնպես որ այդ գրքի նկատմամբ թերահավատ լինելուց առաջ կարդացեք այն


Այսինքն Հիսուսը շպարգալկո՞վ է խոսել: Չեմ հավատում…չեմ ուզում…ՆԱ միշտ այստեղ է, իսկ այդ գիրքը գրվել է 3000, կամ թեկուզ  300000 տարի առաջ: Մի՛ շփոթեք գիրքը խոսքի հետ, աստծո խոսքն ամենուր է, նաև այս հարցազրույցի մեջ: Նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե գրվածը, այլ նկարվածը: Չնայած գրվածն էլ շատ լավ ու ճշմարիտ է

----------

E-la Via (21.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մի՞թե հնարավոր է, որ արդեն երկու հազար տարի Աստված ասելու ոչինչ չունենա:


Ունի, Եհովայի վկաների գրականությունը վկա..... :LOL: 

իսկ ավելի լուրջ, աստված ասելու բան միշտ ունի, ու միշտ կարա ասի, բայց պարտադիր չի` ինչ-որ մեկի միջոցով....
Հենց աստվածաշնչում գրված է. "Զգուշացեք սուտ մարգարեներից, որոնք կգան իմ անունով....."

Իսկ Աստածաշունչ քարոզողների ու բացատրողների եհովայավկայակերպ մասսաների համար ուզում եմ ասել հետևյալը, եթե աստված ցանկանում է աստվածաշնչի միջոցով մեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել, պետք է տված լինի նաև այն հասկանալու հնարավորություն, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն...... ես աստծո խոսքը չեմ պատրաստվում լսել մեր կողքի շենքի Վալոդից, ով ամուսնացած բաժանված է 3 անգամ, ամեն կնոջից ունի 1 երեխա.....

----------


## Շինարար

> Ունի, Եհովայի վկաների գրականությունը վկա.....
> 
> իսկ ավելի լուրջ, աստված ասելու բան միշտ ունի, ու միշտ կարա ասի, բայց պարտադիր չի` ինչ-որ մեկի միջոցով....
> Հենց աստվածաշնչում գրված է. "Զգուշացեք սուտ մարգարեներից, որոնք կգան իմ անունով....."
> 
> Իսկ Աստածաշունչ քարոզողների ու բացատրողների եհովայավկայակերպ մասսաների համար ուզում եմ ասել հետևյալը, եթե աստված ցանկանում է աստվածաշնչի միջոցով մեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել, պետք է տված լինի նաև այն հասկանալու հնարավորություն, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն...... ես աստծո խոսքը չեմ պատրաստվում լսել մեր կողքի շենքի Վալոդից, ով ամուսնացած բաժանված է 3 անգամ, ամեն կնոջից ունի 1 երեխա.....


Վորլդ դու Աստծոն հավատու՞մ ես :Xeloq:

----------


## My World My Space

> Վորլդ դու Աստծոն հավատու՞մ ես


Ես իմ խղճին եմ հավատում, որը շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունի մեր կրոնի հետ, բարոյականության տեսանկյունից....

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2010), E-la Via (21.08.2010), Tig (21.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես իմ խղճին եմ հավատում, որը շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունի մեր կրոնի հետ, բարոյականության տեսանկյունից....


Քո խիղճը մի կողմ, Աստծուն հավատու՞մ ես: Դժվա՞ր ա ասել՝ այո, ոչ, երկմտում եմ:

----------


## My World My Space

> Քո խիղճը մի կողմ, Աստծուն հավատու՞մ ես: Դժվա՞ր ա ասել՝ այո, ոչ, երկմտում եմ:


Հեչ դժվար չի, , բայց արդեն պատասխանել եմ...... :Smile: 

Աստված խիղճն է, աստծո պատվիրանները կատարելուց խղժիդ դեմ չես կարող գնալ, խիղճդ էլ էնքան պիտի լինի, որ աստծո կանոնները մեջը տեղավորվեն, որովհետև աստված համահավաք խիղճն է.....

----------

E-la Via (21.08.2010), Tig (23.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հեչ դժվար չի, , բայց արդեն պատասխանել եմ......
> 
> Աստված խիղճն է, աստծո պատվիրանները կատարելուց խղժիդ դեմ չես կարող գնալ, խիղճդ էլ էնքան պիտի լինի, որ աստծո կանոնները մեջը տեղավորվեն, որովհետև աստված համահավաք խիղճն է.....


Շնորհակալություն, ես այդքան էլ երևի ընկալունակ չեմ, ամեն դեպքում, այսպես հասկացա դու Աստծոն հավատում ես, Աստված խիղճն է: Աստված ունի կաննոներ, որոնք քո խղճից դուրս քեզ ինչ-որ տեղից հայտնի են, քո խղճի կանոնները պետք է համապատասխանեն դրան: Ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա: Ուղղակի սկզբում ես կարծում էի, թե դու Աստծոն հավատում ես, հետո կրոն բաժնում քո դիրքորոշումից ենթադրեցի, որ ծայրահեղ աթեիստ ես, հիմա սկսում ի ենթադրել, թե ըստ տրամադրության, բայց ի վերջո քո պատասխանից ենթադրեցի, որ ամեն դեպքում հավատում ես Աստծոն՝ նույնացնելով խղճի հետ:

Հ. Գ. Հաշվի առնելով թեմայի վերնագիրը և այդ թեմայում իմ՝ քեզ ուղղված հարցերը՝ ակումբում թյուրըմբռնում չառաջացնելու համար հատուկ ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ Վորլդը Աստվածը չի :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

[QUOTE=My World My Space;2075743]



> իսկ ավելի լուրջ, աստված ասելու բան միշտ ունի, ու միշտ կարա ասի, բայց պարտադիր չի` ինչ-որ մեկի միջոցով....


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս...




> եթե աստված ցանկանում է աստվածաշնչի միջոցով մեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել, պետք է տված լինի նաև այն հասկանալու հնարավորություն,



Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Նա տվել է այդ հնարավորությունը, իսկ ես և դու  չենք օգտագործում այն: Մեզ տրված է ուղեղ և առայսօր մենք օգտագործում ենք նրա հնարավորությունների 7-10 տոկոսն ընդամենը: Իսկ մեզ տրված հոգու (մեր ամենաաստվածային մասի) հնարավորությունների մասին, - որքա՜ն ցավալի է դա, - ոչ միայն գաղափար  չունենք, այլ նույնիսկ - համոզված եմ 1000 տոկոսով, - ոչ մեկիս մտքի կողքով անգամ չի անցել  մի թեթև մտածել այդ մասին:
Վորլդ ջան, եթե դու մեր մտքի և հոգու կարողությունները ի նկատի չունես Աստծո խոսքը հասկանալու համար, ուրեմն ի՞նչը ի նկատի ունես: Պարզխաբանիր, խնդրում եմ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:47 ----------




> Աստված խիղճն է


Դեմ չեմ, հարգելի Վորլդ, բայց ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել, որ առաջին հերթին Աստված` սերն է:

----------


## վրեժ62

ես աստծո խոսքը չեմ պատրաստվում լսել մեր կողքի շենքի Վալոդից, ով ամուսնացած բաժանված է 3 անգամ, ամեն կնոջից ունի 1 երեխա..... 





Հարգելի  Վորլդ,  երբ  քարկոծելու   համար  Հիսուսի  մոտ  բերեցին  անառակ  կնոջը, Հիսուսը  ասաց,  որ առաջինը  թող  քարով  խփի  նա   ով  անմեղ  է:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հարգելի  Վորլդ,  երբ  քարկոծելու   համար  Հիսուսի  մոտ  բերեցին  անառակ  կնոջը, Հիսուսը  ասաց,  որ առաջինը  թող  քարով  խփի  նա   ով  անմեղ  է:


Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քո ասծն իմ ասածի հետ: Թերևս միայն այնքանով, որ առաքինություն սովորեցնողը գոնե մի քիչ ավելի առաքինի պիտի լինի քան նա, ում պատրաստվում է  "առաքինացնել"....

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս...
> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Նա տվել է այդ հնարավորությունը, իսկ ես և դու  չենք օգտագործում այն: Մեզ տրված է ուղեղ և առայսօր մենք օգտագործում ենք նրա հնարավորությունների 7-10 տոկոսն ընդամենը: Իսկ մեզ տրված հոգու (մեր ամենաաստվածային մասի) հնարավորությունների մասին, - որքա՜ն ցավալի է դա, - ոչ միայն գաղափար  չունենք, այլ նույնիսկ - համոզված եմ 1000 տոկոսով, - ոչ մեկիս մտքի կողքով անգամ չի անցել  մի թեթև մտածել այդ մասին:
> Վորլդ ջան, եթե դու մեր մտքի և հոգու կարողությունները ի նկատի չունես Աստծո խոսքը հասկանալու համար, ուրեմն ի՞նչը ի նկատի ունես: Պարզխաբանիր, խնդրում եմ:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:47 ----------
> Դեմ չեմ, հարգելի Վորլդ, բայց ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել, որ առաջին հերթին Աստված` սերն է:


1. դու հաստատ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ կարող ես օգտագործել քո ուղեղի հնարավորությունների 7-10 տոկոսը,
2. էդ կարծիքը, որ եսիմ քանի տոկոսն ենք օգտագործում մարդիկ են ասում, իսկ աստվա՞ծ
3. Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ աստված կարող էր այդքան լիմիտ դնել, որովհետև դեռ "ժամանակը չի" ավելի շատ մտածել կարողանալու
4. Հոգևոր հնարավորություններին հասնելուց առաջ, դեռ աշխատիր հասնել ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններիդ ճիշտ կիրառմանը,
5. հենց դա ի նկատի ունեմ, եթե դու սարքում ես մի ծրագիր, որից դեռ երբևէ չի եղել ու գրում ես "յուզեռ գայդ", գրում ես քո հասկացածի պե՞ս, թե՞ այնպես որ մարդիկ կարդան ու հասկանան: Իմ ասածն այն է, որ ամեն մեկը աստվածաշունչը պետք է հասկանա ինքնուրույն, այնքան, որքան կարող է. մարդու կողմից մեկնաբանված աստվածաշունչը էդ ծռագրի "քրեք"-ն ա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:56 ----------

Հ.Գ. և թող ների մեզ Մոնկ պապին, այս օֆտոպի համար....

----------

aragats (24.10.2011), E-la Via (21.08.2010), Tig (21.08.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

[QUOTE=My World My Space;2076098]


> դու հաստատ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ կարող ես օգտագործել քո ուղեղի հնարավորությունների 7-10 տոկոսը


Մի թեթև հույս այնուամենայնիվ ունեմ, որովհետև դեռ 7 տարեկան չկայի, արդեն "մամա-պապա" մաքուր ասում էի: ՈՒ հիմա էլ, մի բանը տաս անգամ չասած, իսկույն հասկանում եմ:




> Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ աստված կարող էր այդքան լիմիտ դնել, որովհետև դեռ "ժամանակը չի" ավելի շատ մտածել կարողանալու


Այն էլ ինչպես է թվում, Վորլդ ջան! Եվ ոչ միայն թվում է: Ես ունեմ կոնկրետ համոզմունք այն բանի, որ մենք` արիացիներս, ըստ ծրագրի, պետք է կատարեինք այն, ինչ որ ծրագրված էր, ու գնայինք, տեղը զիջելով հաջորդ ցիվիլիզացիային: Ինչը որ տեղի է ունեցել մեզանից առաջ ցիվիլիզացիաների հետ: Հեռու գնալ պետք չէ, հիշիր ջրհեղեղը: Իսկ հետո հիշիր, թե ինչպես, նոր հազարամյակի շեմին, բոլոր կրոնները, մի քանի տարիների տարբերությամբ ընդամենը, սպասում էին աշխարհի վերջին. Ապոկալիպսիս... Արմագեդդոն... Ինչ է, խաբեցի՞ն մեզ արդյոք այդ բոլոր կրոնները... Ո՛չ, չխաբեցին: Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչինչ տեղի չունեցավ... Հենց բանն էլ նրանում է, որ տեղի ունեցավ: Շատ մեծ ու կարևոր մի բան: *Փոխվեց Աստծո ծրագիրը*: Առաջին անգամ ամբողջ Լինելության ժամանակաշրջանում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև մենք սպասածից ավելի լավ կատարեցինք այն, ինչի համար որ եկել էինք: Եվ ընդամենը, - հիշու՞մ ես,- այն չնչին 7-10 տոկոսով... Եվ այնքան լավ, որ կորավ մեր գնալու իմաստը: Ստացվեց, որ մենք ինքներս կարող ենք շարունակել զարգացման հաջորդ փուլը: ՈՒրեմն էլ ինչու՞ ամեն ինչ սկսել նորից: Կարելի է ուղղակի մի փոքր օգնել մեզ:
Այդ օգնությունը` մեր նոր սերունդն է, որը կտրականորեն տարբերվում է հինից: Ո՛չ այնպես, ինչպես միշտ տարբերվել են սերունդները մինչ այժմ: Լսե՞լ ես դու արդյոք Ինդիգո երեխաների մասին: Եթե ոչ, փնտրիր ինտերնետում. հազարավոր էջեր կգտնես: Կամ նայիր Յութուբում, այնտեղ էլ բավականին հետաքրքիր բաներ կան:
Այնպես որ, Վորլդ ջան, կարծում եմ, եկել է արդեն այն 100 տոկոսի ժամանակը...




> Հոգևոր հնարավորություններին հասնելուց առաջ, դեռ աշխատիր հասնել ֆիզիկական հնարավորություններիդ ճիշտ կիրառմանը


Անշուշտ: Մի մոռացիր նաև մտավորի մասին: Ֆիզիկական-մտավոր-հոգևոր: Անպայման բոլորը միասին, և պարտադիր չէ, թե որ մի կարգով: Հակառակ դեպքում կխախտվի մարդու աստվածային երրորդությունը:




> հենց դա ի նկատի ունեմ, եթե դու սարքում ես մի ծրագիր, որից դեռ երբևէ չի եղել ու գրում ես "յուզեռ գայդ", գրում ես քո հասկացածի պե՞ս, թե՞ այնպես որ մարդիկ կարդան ու հասկանան: Իմ ասածն այն է, որ ամեն մեկը աստվածաշունչը պետք է հասկանա ինքնուրույն, այնքան, որքան կարող է. մարդու կողմից մեկնաբանված աստվածաշունչը էդ ծռագրի "քրեք"-ն ա:


Շատ հնարավոր է, որ այս հարցում էլ քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, առավել ևս, որ ինքս ոչ մի բարդություն չեմ տեսնում Աստվածաշնչի մեջ: Չէ՞ որ այն գրված էր, ելնելով 2000 տարի առաջ ապրող մարդկանց մտավոր մակարդակից: Բայց այստեղ մի ուրիշ բան էլ կա: Եթե երկու հազար տարի քո ոչ միայն մտքի, այլ արյունի մեջ անգամ մտցնում են ինչ-որ պոստուլատներ - ճիշտ լինեն դրանք, թե սխալ, - չեմ կարծում, թե քեզ համար հեշտ կլինի նրանց մասին ինքնուրույն կարծիք կազմելը: Հիմա եթե ես քեզ ասեմ, որ դժոխք ու սատանա չկա, դու  ինչ է,  ինձ կհավատա՞ս...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:56 ----------

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այնուամենայնիվ, ես առաջարկում եմ վերադառնալ Աստծո հետ զրույցին... կամ հարցազրույցին: Եվ խնդրում եմ, եկեք ամեն անգամ իրար չասենք, թե ով է մեզ իրավունք տվել, կամ ինչու ենք մենք մեզ իրավունք վերապահում խոսելու Աստծո անունից: Մարդ-արարածը Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկն է Աստծո ամբողջականության մեջ: Եվ եթե մարդ փոքր ինչ կենտրոնանում է Աստծոն վերաբերող մի ինչ-որ հարցի վրա (դեռևս չեմ ուզում ավելին ասել), ուրեմն նա արդեն Աստծո հետ է: Ինչ խոսք, որ այդ դեպքում իր մտքերը  նա արտահայտում է Աստծո միջնորդությամբ:
Հիշեցի մի դեպք, որն ինձ հետ տեղի ունեցավ մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ: 
Փորձում էի թարգմանել Բորիս Գրեբենշչիկովի մի երգի բառերը հայերեն: Հասցրեցի թարգմանել միայն առաջին մի քանի տողերը: Իսկ հետո սկսեցի գրել ինքս, ու գրել այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք ոչ միայն չկաին երգի մեջ, այլ չկաին և մինչև այդ չէին եղել իմ գլխի մեջ իմ ամբողջ կյանքում: Մտքեր, որոնց իմաստը ես սկսեցի ընկալել գործն ավարտելուց հետո միայն, իսկ վերջնականորեն մինչև օրս էլ դեռ ամբողջովին չեմ հասկացել: Ես հիմա կտեղադրեմ այն ստեղծագործական բաժնում: Եթե ունեք ցանկություն - ընթերցեք, և մենք կքննարկենք այն այստեղ:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ունի, Եհովայի վկաների գրականությունը վկա.....
> 
> իսկ ավելի լուրջ, աստված ասելու բան միշտ ունի, ու միշտ կարա ասի, բայց պարտադիր չի` ինչ-որ մեկի միջոցով....
> Հենց աստվածաշնչում գրված է. "Զգուշացեք սուտ մարգարեներից, որոնք կգան իմ անունով....."
> 
> Իսկ Աստածաշունչ քարոզողների ու բացատրողների եհովայավկայակերպ մասսաների համար ուզում եմ ասել հետևյալը, եթե աստված ցանկանում է աստվածաշնչի միջոցով մեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել, պետք է տված լինի նաև այն հասկանալու հնարավորություն, եթե ոչ, ուրեմն...... ես աստծո խոսքը չեմ պատրաստվում լսել մեր կողքի շենքի Վալոդից, ով ամուսնացած բաժանված է 3 անգամ, ամեն կնոջից ունի 1 երեխա.....



Իսկ  ինչպես  ես  պատրաստվում  ընդունել  քրիստոնեություն  այն  մարդկանցից,  որոնց  մի  մասը  վախից  փախավ,  մյուսը`  երեք  անգամ  ուրացավ  Քրիստոսին: :Think:

----------


## Արամ

Կարելի է ես ել իմ երազը պատմեմ ?

*Ա*- Լսում եմ, որդիս
_Ես_ - Աստված, դու ես, դու կաս?
*Ա*- Հա արա, բա ով է, հերիք չի քո նման մեղսավորի մոտ եկել եմ, որ հարցերիդ պատասխանեմ, մի հատ էլ ապուշ հարցեր ես տալիս:
_Ես_- Կներես, բայց ինչու ես այդպես բորբոքվում, ախր ինքդ ես մեղավոր, որ մեր մեջ կասկածներ կան:
*Ա*- Ես եմ մեղավոր, փսլնքո'տ (կայծակով գլխիս), չնայած մեղավոր եմ, որ ձեզ շատ եմ սիրում, երես տալիս...
_Ես_ - Ինչով ես երես տալիս ?
*Ա*-Անշնորհակալ, մարդ, միթե դու չէի ամեն երեկու ինձ շնորհակալություն հայտնում, որ քեզ` ՆՐԱՆ եմ նվիրել?
_Ես_ - Հա...
*Ա*- Հա ու զհարմար, եթե ես չլինեի ինչպես պետք է իրար սիրեիք, ինչպես պետք է դուք հանդիպեինք, թե մոռացել ես ?
_Ես_-Ախր, ես մտածում էի որ պատահական է եղել...
*Ա* - Անհավա'տ:
_Ես_ - Կներես Աստված, ինքտ էլ գիտես, որ ազնիվ եմ ասում, հասկանում եմ, շնորհակալ եմ:
*Ա* - Էլի սխալվում ես, ես եմ շնորհակալ, ինչքան էլ ես աստված եմ` հա ու սրանից հետո իմ անունը փոքրատառով կգրես, որ գրում ես պապա, մեծատառով ես գրում ? մեկ է ես չմե կարող ստիպել ձեզ իրար սիրել, բայց դուք սիրում եք և դրանով ինձ էներգյա եք տալիս, որպեսզի կարողանամ եղբորս դեմ պայքարեմ:
_Ես_ - Աստված, ինչ ես խոսում, ինչ եղբայր?
*Ա* - Հիշում ես երեկ, որ հարվածեցիր այն տղաին
_Ես_ - Այո, ախր նա...
*Ա* - Ձա'յնդ, եղբայրս էր ստիպել քեզ դա անել, ես սնվում եմ սիրով, իսկ նա չարությամբ:
_Ես_ - Կաշխատեմ էլ եղբորդ չլսել
*Ա* - ախ դու, մա'րդ, միթե դու կարող ես նրա հետ վիճել, նրան դիմադրել
_Ես_ - հա կաող եմ
*Ա* - Հա, հա, հա նրա դեմ միայն ես կարող եմ պայքարել, բայց նա ինձնից ուժեղ, մարդիկ ավելի շատ չարություն են անում քան բարություն
_Ես_ - Ես կօգնեմ...
*Ա* - դու արդեն օգնում ես...
_Ես_ - Աստված կարելի է մի հարց էլ տալ...
Աստված is offline. Leave message.

----------

E-la Via (24.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, Արամ ջան, շնորհակալություն: Ինչ լեզվով էլ որ Աստված խոսի քեզ հետ - իսկ Նա խոսում է առաջին հերթին քո լեզվով , իսկ հետո` աննկատելիորեն, սկսում է քեզ թելադրել իրենը: Ինչ լեզվով էլ խոսես - միևնույն է, մաքրվում ես: Հենց այդ է կատարվում  քեզ հետ քո "երազում": 
Այնպես որ, քո Աստծոն Leave message, խնդրում եմ, և երբ Նա պատասխանի, շարունակիր "երազդ":




> Ա - Հա, հա, հա նրա դեմ միայն ես կարող եմ պայքարել, բայց նա ինձնից ուժեղ, մարդիկ ավելի շատ չարություն են անում քան բարություն


Տխուր է, որ դու կասկածում ես քո Աստծո հզորության վրա, քանի որ քո հանդեպ Իր բացարձակ սիրով դրդված, ինչպես նաև Իր ծրագրի համաձայն, քեզ համար Նա դառնում է այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ դու ես ցանկանում Նրան տեսնել: Եվ դա կտևի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դու չես ցանկացել ուրիշ կերպ տեսնել Նրան: Եվ այդպես շարունակ, քո ամբողջ կյանքում. ինչպիսին ցանկանաս, այնպիսին կլինի քո Աստված: Մինչև չհասկանաս, որ *չկա որևէ մեկը, ով կկարողանա ընդդիմանալ քո Աստծո հզորությանը*:
Բայց գիտե՞ս արդյոք, թե ո՞րն է ճշմարտությունը: Այդ քո կարծիքն է, որ փոխվում է քո փորձի հետ միասին: Իսկ Աստծո հզորությունը անփոփոխ է մնում: ՈՒղղակի քո ամեն հաջորդ քայլը քեզ ավելի է մոտեցնում ճշմարիտ իրավիճակին:
Իսկ ամենակարևոր բանը քո և քո Աստծո փոխհարաբերությունների մեջ` դա քո վերջին միտքն է քո "երազի" մեջ, որին դու հանգում ես կամա թե ակամա.




> Ես - Ես կօգնեմ...

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.08.2010), Արամ (23.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.08.2010), ՆանՍ (24.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, Արամ ջան, շնորհակալություն: Ինչ լեզվով էլ որ Աստված խոսի քեզ հետ - իսկ Նա խոսում է առաջին հերթին քո լեզվով , իսկ հետո` աննկատելիորեն, սկսում է քեզ թելադրել իրենը: Ինչ լեզվով էլ խոսես - միևնույն է, մաքրվում ես: Հենց այդ է կատարվում  քեզ հետ քո "երազում": 
> Այնպես որ, քո Աստծոն Leave message, խնդրում եմ, և երբ Նա պատասխանի, շարունակիր "երազդ":
> 
> 
> Տխուր է, որ դու կասկածում ես քո Աստծո հզորության վրա, քանի որ քո հանդեպ Իր բացարձակ սիրով դրդված, ինչպես նաև Իր ծրագրի համաձայն, քեզ համար Նա դառնում է այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ դու ես ցանկանում Նրան տեսնել: Եվ դա կտևի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դու չես ցանկացել ուրիշ կերպ տեսնել Նրան: Եվ այդպես շարունակ, քո ամբողջ կյանքում. ինչպիսին ցանկանաս, այնպիսին կլինի քո Աստված: Մինչև չհասկանաս, որ *չկա որևէ մեկը, ով կկարողանա ընդդիմանալ քո Աստծո հզորությանը*:
> Բայց գիտե՞ս արդյոք, թե ո՞րն է ճշմարտությունը: Այդ քո կարծիքն է, որ փոխվում է քո փորձի հետ միասին: Իսկ Աստծո հզորությունը անփոփոխ է մնում: ՈՒղղակի քո ամեն հաջորդ քայլը քեզ ավելի է մոտեցնում ճշմարիտ իրավիճակին:
> Իսկ ամենակարևոր բանը քո և քո Աստծո փոխհարաբերությունների մեջ` դա քո վերջին միտքն է քո "երազի" մեջ, որին դու հանգում ես կամա թե ակամա.


Շնորհակալ եմ գրածս գնահատելու, սա երaզ չէր ավելի ճիշտ տեղում մտեքրիս ափռ-ցփռ արտահայտում… Նաև շնորհակալ եմ իմ համար ուսուցողական գրառում անելու համար… :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> սա երaզ չէր ավելի ճիշտ տեղում մտեքրիս ափռ-ցփռ արտահայտում…
> 			
> 		
> 
> Գիտեմ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Եթե լրջորեն ես ասում` ուրախ եմ: Եթե ոչ... էի եմ ուրախ:

----------


## Արամ

> Եթե լրջորեն ես ասում` ուրախ եմ: Եթե ոչ... էի եմ ուրախ:


Լուրջ եմ ասում, ետ փոքր գրառմուվ շատ փոքր, բայց փողվեց մտածելակերպս: :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լուրջ եմ ասում, ետ փոքր գրառմուվ շատ փոքր, բայց փողվեց մտածելակերպս:


ՈՒրեմն, ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ, Արամ ջան!

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՓՈՔՐԻԿ  ՀՈԳԻՆ  ԵՎ  ԱՐԵՎԸ

     Կար-չկար, ժամանակից դուրս մի Փոքրիկ Հոգի կար, որն ասաց մի անգամ Աստծոն.
     - Ես գիտե՛մ, թե ով եմ ես:
     - Հիանալի է, - պատասխանեց Աստված, - և ո՞վ ես դու:
     Եվ Փոքրիկ Հոգին գոչեց.
     - Ես Լու՜յս  եմ:
     Աստված ժպտաց իր մեծ ժպիտով և ասաց.
     - Ճիշտ է: Դու Լույս ես:
     Փոքրիկ Հոգին շատ երջանիկ էր, քանի որ հասկացավ այն, ինչ Աստծո Թագավորության մեջ ուշ թե շուտ հասկանում են բոլոր հոգիները:
     - Օ՜հ, - ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, - չէ՞ որ դա իրոք մեծ բան է:
     Բայց շուտով նրան սկսեց չբավարարել գիտելիքն այն բանի, թե ով է նա: Փոքրիկ Հոգին զգաց, թե ինչպես իր մեջ ցանկության մի նոր հորձանուտ է սկսվում: Այժմ նա ցանկանում էր լինել այն, ինչ ինքը հանդիսանում էր: Եվ այդժամ Փոքրիկ Հոգին վերադարձավ Աստծո մոտ և ասաց.
     - Ողջու՜յն, Աստված: Հիմա, երբ ես գիտեմ, թե ով եմ ես, - կարո՞ղ եմ արդյոք ես այդ լինել:
     Եվ Աստված պատասխանեց.
     - Դու ցանկանում ես ասել, որ ուզում ես լինել այն, Ինչ Դու Արդեն Հանդիսանու՞մ Ես:
     - Գիտես, - պատասխանեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, - մի բան է գիտենալ, թե Ով Եմ Ես, իսկ ուրիշ բան է իրականում այդ լինելը: Ես ցանկանում եմ զգա՛լ ինձ վրա, թե այդ ի՞նչ բան է Լույս լինելը:
     - Բայց դու արդեն հենց Լու՛յս էլ հանդիսանում ես, - նորից ժպտալով, կրկնեց Աստված:
     - Այո, բայց ես ցանկանում եմ ճանաչել դա` զգալո՛վ, - գոչեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին:
     - Դե ինչ, - խնդմնդաց Աստված,- Ես պետք է կռահեի այդ մասին: Դու միշտ աչքի ես ընկել քո կրքով` արկածների նկատմամբ: - Բայց հետո Աստծո արտահայտությունը փոխվեց: - Միայն տես, որ այստեղ մի նրբություն կա:
     - Ի՞նչ նրբություն, - հարցրեց   Փոքրիկ Հոգին:
     - Գոյություն չունի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան, բացի Լույսը: Տես, որ Ես ստեղծել եմ միայն  այն, հենց ինչը որ դու հանդիսանում ես, և ստացվում է, որ ինքդ քեզ` որպես Նա, Ով Դու Կաս, ճանաչելու հասարակ ճանապարհ քեզ համար նախատեսված չէ: Հասկանում ես, գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչը որ դու չես:
     - Հըմմմ... - ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, հիմա արդեն մի փոքր մտահոգված:
     - Մտածիր այդ մասին ահա թե ինչպես, - ասաց Աստված: - Դու նման ես մոմի լույսին` արևի ճառագայթների մեջ: Դու լուսարձակում ես քեզ նման միլլիոն, միլլիարդ, տրիլլիոն մոմերի պես, որոնք էլ հենց կազմում են Արևը: Եվ արևն առանց քեզ Արև չէր լինի: Թող փորձեր միայն դառնալ Արև` առանց իր մոմերից գոնե մեկի... Նա չէր կարող ուղղակի նորմալ Արև լինել, որովհետև արդեն այդպես վառ չէր փայլի: Եվ այ  քեզ խնդիր. ճանաչել ինքդ քեզ որպես լույս, երբ գտնվում ես Լույսի ամենակենտրոնում: Ոչինչ խնդիր է, ճի՞շտ է:
     - Բայց դու Աստված ես չէ՞, - կնճռոտվեց  Փոքրիկ Հոգին, - հնարի՛ր մի բան, ուրեմն:
     Եվ այնժամ Աստված կրկին ժպտաց և ասաց.
     - Ես արդեն հորինել եմ: Քանի որ դու չես կարող քեզ որպես լույս տեսնել, երբ գտնվում ես Լույսի մեջ, մենք կշրջապատենք քեզ մթությամբ:
     - Իսկ ի՞նչ է մութը, - հարցրեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին:
     - Դա այն է, ինչը որ դու չես հանդիսանում, - պատասխանեց Աստված:
     - Իսկ ես չե՞մ վախենա այդ մթությունից, - թնկթնկաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին:
     - Միայն մի դեպքում. եթե դու կընտրես վախենալ, - պատասխանեց Աստված: - Իրականում, գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչից արժի վախենալ: Եվ միայն, եթե դու որոշես, թե գոյություն ունի, դու կսկսես վախենալ: Չէ՞ որ միևնույն է, մենք հնարում ենք այդ ամենը: Մենք ձևանում ենք:
     - Ահա՜, թե ինչ, - ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, և դրանից հետո իրեն նշանակալիորեն ավելի լավ զգաց:
     Դրանից հետո Աստված բացատրեց, որ, որպեսզի ճանաչես ինչ-որ բան, պետք է ի հայտ գա դրա մի ինչ-որ լրիվ հակառակ բանը: Կամ, ուրիշ խոսքերով ասած, եթե դու ցանկանում ես զգալ ինչ-որ բան, - դու ստեղծում ես նրա լրիվ հակառակ մի բանի հայտնվելը:
     - Եվ դա մեծ շնորհք է, - ասաց Աստված, - քանզի առանց դրա դու չէիր կարողանա ոչինչ ճանաչել կամ զգալ: Դու չես կարող իմանալ, թե ինչ է Տաքը` առանց Սառի; Վերևը` առանց Ներքևի; Արագը` առանց Դանդաղի: Դու երբեք չէիր կարողանա գիտենալ, թե ինչ է Աջը` առանց Ձախի; Այստեղը` առանց Այնտեղի; Ներկան` առանց Անցյալի: Այսպիսով, - շարունակեց Աստված, - երբ դու շրջապատված կլինես մթով, մի՛ ուղղիր բռունցքներդ դեպի երկինք և մի՛ փոխարինիր ձայնդ ճիչով, և մի՛ անիծիր մթությունը: Այլ դրա փոխարեն Լու՛յս եղիր այդ մթության մեջ և այդ առիթով մի՛ խելագարվիր: Այ, ա՛յդ ժամանակ դու կճանաչես, թե Ո՛վ Ես Դու Իրականում, և մնացած բոլորն էլ այդ կզգան: Թույլ տուր քո Լույսին շողալ այնքան վառը, որպեսզի բոլորն ու յուրաքանչյուրը կարողանան իմանալ, թե որքա՜ն արտասովորն ես դու:
     - Դու ցանկանում ես ասել, որ դա նորմա՞լ է` թույլ տալ ուրիշներին տեսնել այն, թե որքան արտասովոր եմ ես, - հարցրեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին:
     - Իհա՜՜րկե, - ծիծաղեց Աստված, - դա նույնիսկ շատ նորմալ է: Բայց հիշիր, որ "արտասովոր"` չի նշանակում "ավելի լավ":Յուրաքանչյուր հոգի ըստ ինքնին` յուրահատուկ է և արտասովոր:Դրա հետ միասին շատերը հասցրել են մոռանալ այդ մասին: Եվ նրանք կհասկանան, որ դա նորմալ է` լինել արտասովոր և յուրահատուկ, միայն երբ դու կտեսնես, որ քեզ համար սովորական բան է դա` արտասովոր լինելը: 
     - Օ՜հ, ուրեմն, - ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, սկսելով պարել, ծիծաղել ու թռչկոտել ուրախությունից, - ես կարող եմ լինել այնպիսի արտասովոր և յուրահատուկ, ինչպիսին կցանկանա՜մ:
     - Այո, և դու կարող ես սկսել հենց հիմա, - ասաց Աստված: - Յուրահատուկի և Աստասովորի ո՞ր մասն ես դու ցանկանում լինել:
     - Ինչպե՞ս, թե յուրահատուկի և արտասովորի որ մասը, - կրկնեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, - ես չեմ հասկանում:
     - Հասկանու՞մ ես, - սկսեց Աստված, - լինել Լույս` նշանակում է լինել բացառիկ, իսկ բացառիկ լինելն իր մեջ շատ տարբեր բաներ է ընդգրկում: Բարի լինել` նշանակում է լինել բացառիկ: Քնքույշ լինել` նշանակում է լինել բացառիկ: Բացառիկ լինելը նմանապես նշանակում է լինել ստեղծագործող, գյուտարար: Համբերատար լինել` դա էլ է նշանակում բացառիկ լինել: Կարո՞ղ ես արդյոք դու՛ հնարել բացառիկ լինելու ինչ-որ ուրիշ միջոցներ:
     Փոքրիկ Հոգին մի փոքր ժամանակ լուռ մնաց:
     - Ես կարող եմ բացառիկ լինելու բազմաթիվ միջոցնե՜ր հնարել, - վերջապես գոչեց նա: - Աջակցող լինել` նշանակում է բացառիկ լինել: Տվող լինելը` դա բացառիկ լինելն է: Բացառիկ լինելը` դա բարյացկամ լինելն է: Եվ հոգատար լինելը` դա էլ է նշանակում լինել բացառիկ:
     Այո՛, - համադձայնվեց Աստված: - Եվ դու կարող ես լինել բացառիկի բոլոր այդ, կամ յուրաքանչյուր ուրիշ մասը, որը որ կցանկանաս ցանկացած ակնթարթին: Դա էլ հենց այն է, ինչ նշանակում է Լույս լինելը:
     - Ես գիտե՜մ, թե ինչ եմ ես ցանկանում լինել, ես գիտե՜մ, թե ինչ եմ ցանկանում ես լինել, - ուրախ հայտարարեց  Փոքրիկ Հոգին: - Ես ցանկանում եմ լինել բացառիկի այն մասը, որը որ կոչվում է "ներող": Չէ՞ որ ճիշտ է, որ ներող լինելը նշանակում է բացառիկ լինել:
     - Օ, այո՜, - համոզված ասաց Աստված, դա շա՜տ բացառիկ է:
     - Լավ, - ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, - հենց այդ էլ ես ցանկանում եմ լինել: Ես ցանկանում եմ ինձ որպես ներող ճանաչել:
     - Լավ, - ասաց Աստված: - Բայց մի բան կա, ինչի մասին քեզ հետևում է գիտենալ:
     Փոքրիկ Հոգին քիչ ավելի անհամբեր էր դառնում: Այժմ նրան թվում էր, որ ամեն քայլափոխին իրեն նոր բարդություններ են սպասում:
     - Իսկ ի՞նչ է դա, - հարցրեց նա հոգոց հանելով:
     - Չկա ոչ ոք, ում կարելի կլիներ ներել:
     - Ոչ ո՞ք: - Նա հազիվ կարողացավ հավատալ նրան, ինչ հենց հիմա լսեց:
     - Ոչ ոք, - պատասխանեց Աստված: - Ամենն, ինչ Ես ստեղծել եմ` կատարյալ է: Ամեն ինչի մեջ, ինչը Ես ստեղծել եմ, չկա ոչ մի ուրիշ հոգի, որն ավելի քիչ կատարյալ է, քան դու: Նայիր շուրջդ:
     Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ    Փոքրիկ Հոգին գիտակցեց, որ շուրջն ուրիշ հոգիների մեծ ամբոխ է հավաքվել: Այդ հոգիները հավաքվել էին հեռուներից ու ամեն տեղից, և Արքայության ամենահեռավոր անկյուններից, քանզի բոլորն էլ իմացել էին, որ Փոքրիկ Հոգին արտասովոր զրույց է վարում Աստծո հետ, և բոլորն ու յուրաքանչյուրը ցանկանում էին իմանալ, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը գնում: 
     Նայելով հավաքված հոգիների անթիվ բազմությանը, Փոքրիկ Հոգին ստիպված էր համաձայնվել: Հոգիներից ոչ ոք չէր թվում ավելի քիչ հիանալի, ավելի քիչ հրաշալի կամ ավելի քիչ կատարյալ, քան ինքը: Դա այնքան զարմանալի էր, և այնքան վառն էր հավաքված հոգիներից  բխող լույսը, որ նրանց նայելու համար Փոքրիկ Հոգին ստիպված էր նույնիսկ մի փոքր կկոցել աչքերը:
     - ՈՒ՞մ է պետք ներել, ուրեմն, - հարցրեց Աստված:
     - Հըմմ, - ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգին: - Ստացվում է, որ զվարճանալ չի հաջողվի: Իսկ ես ցանկանում էի ճանաչել ինձ որպես Այն, Ինչը Ներում Է: Ցանկանում էի իմանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս ես քեզ զգում, երբ դու այդպիսի բացառիկ մեկն ես:
     Եվ Փոքրիկ Հոգին մտասուզվեց այն մտքի մեջ, թե ինչպե՞ս կլիներ զգալ քեզ, երբ դու տխրում ես:

----------

Tig (21.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՓՈՔՐԻԿ  ՀՈԳԻՆ  ԵՎ  ԱՐԵՎԸ  (շարունակություն)

Բայց հենց այդ ակնթարթին նրան մոտեցավ մի ուրիշ` Բարյացկամ Հոգի:
     - Կարիք չկա անհանգստանալու, Փոքրիկ Հոգի, - ասաց Բարյացկամ Հոգին: - Ես կօգնեմ քեզ:
     - Ճի՞շտ, - լուսարձակվեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին: - Իսկ ի՞նչ պետք է ես դրա համար անեմ:
     - Ոչինչ: Ես ուղղակի կստեղծեմ քեզ համար մեկին, ում դու կկարողանաս ներել:
     - Դու այդպես կարո՞ղ ես:
     - Իհա՛րկե, - ժպտաց Բարյացկամ Հոգին: - Իմ հաջորդ ծննդի մեջ, իմ հաջորդ կյանքում, ես կանեմ մի բան, ինչի համար դու կկարողանաս ինձ ներել:
     - Բայց ինչու՞: Քո ինչի՞ն է պետք հանկարծ անել դա, - հարցրեց  Փոքրիկ Հոգին: - Քեզ, կատարյալ Արարածիդ: Ի՞նչը կարող է պատճառ դառնալ նրան, որ դու` ով Լույս է, դու` ով պար է բռնում աստղերի հետ և Արքայության միջով անցնում է մտքի արագությամբ, ցանկանաս գալ իմ կյանքը և նույնիսկ կարողանաս ինչ-որ վատ բան անել:
     - Պատասխանը շատ պարզ է, - ասաց Բարյացկամ Հոգին: - Ես կանեմ այդ, որովհետև ես սիրում եմ քեզ:
     Լսելով նման պատասխան, Փոքրիկ Հոգին զարմացավ:
     - Կարիք չկա զարմանալու, - ասաց Բարյացկամ Հոգին: - Դու արդեն արել ես նույն բանը ինձ համար: Մի՞թե դու չես հիշում: Օ՜հ, քանի՜ անգամ արդեն մենք պարել ենք միասին` դու և ես: Էոնների ընթացքում և դարերի մեջ մենք քեզ հետ պարել ենք այս պարը: Ամբողջ ժամանակի ընթացքում և շատ տեղերում մենք քեզ հետ երկուսով խաղացել ենք այս խաղը:
     Մենք երկուսս էլ եղել ենք արդեն Այդ Ամենը: Մենք եղել ենք և Վերևը և Ներքևը, և Ձախը և Աջը: Մեդնք արդեն եղել ենք և Այստեղ և Այնտեղ, Հիմա և Անցյալում: Մենք եղել ենք և տղամարդ և կին, լավը և վատը; մենք երկուսս էլ արդեն և ոճրագործ ենք եղել, և զոհ:
     Այդպես մենք վարվել ենք նախկինում շատ անգամներ` մեկս մյուսի համար, ես և դու; և մեզանից ամեն մեկը մյուսի համար ստեղծել է միևնույն և կատարյալ հնարավորություններ, որպեսզի մենք Արտահայտենք և Ճանաչենք, թե Ով Ենք Մենք Իրականում:
     - Այդպիսով, - շարունակեց բացատրել Բարյացկամ Հոգին, - այս անգամ մեր հաջորդ կյանքում ես կհանդիպեմ քեզ որպես "վատը": Ես մի սոսկալի բան կանեմ, և այն ժամանակ դու կկարողանաս ճանաչել քեզ որպես Նա,Ով Ներում Է: 
     - Բայց ի՞նչ կանես դու: Ի՞նչը կլինի այն սոսկալին, ինչը որ դու կանես...
     - Օ՜հ, - ժպտաց Բարյացկամ Հոգին: - Մենք անպայմա՛ն մի բան կհնարենք:
     Բայց հետո Բարյացկամ Հոգին լրջացավ և ցածր ձայնով ասաց Փոքրիկ Հոգուն:
     - Գիտե՞ս, մի բանում դու որոշակիորեն ճիշտ ես:
     - Ինչու՞մ:
     - Ես իրոք որ ստիպված կլինեմ փոխել ինձ, որպեսզի կարողանամ այդ ոչ այնքան հաճելի բանն անել քեզ համար: Ես ստիպված պետք է լինեմ բոլորովին ինձ չնմանվող մի ինչ-որ բան ձևանալ: ՈՒ հիմա ես ցանկանում եմ մի պատասխան ծառայության մասին քեզ խնդրել:
     - Ինչ որ կուզես: Ամենն, ինչ կցանկանաս, - գոչեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին, սկսելով երգել ու պարել: - Ես կլինեմ Ներո՜ղը, ես կլինեմ Ներո՜ղը: - Բայց  Փոքրիկ Հոգին նկատեց, որ Բարյացկամ Հոգին շարունակում է լռել:
     - ՈՒրեմն ի՞նչ ես դու ցանկանում, - հարցրեց Փոքրիկ Հոգին: - Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ես անել քեզ համար: Դու ուղղակի հրեշտակ ես, որ համաձայնվել ես...
     - Դե իհա՛րկե, այդ Բարյացկամ Հոգին հենց հրեշտակ է, որ կա, - նրանց զրույցն ընդհատեց Աստված: - Ամեն մեկդ էլ հրաշտակ է: Հիշիր ընդմիշտ. *Ես ձեզ միայն հրեշտակներ եմ ուղարկում և ոչ ոք` նրանցից բացի:*     Փոքրիկ Հոգին վառվում էր անհամբերությունից` անել ինչ-որ բան նրա համար, որպեսզի բավարարի  Բարյացկամ Հոգու խնդրանքը:
     - ՈՒրեմն ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել ես քեզ համար, - հարցրեց նա նորից:
     - Երբ ես սկսեմ, ասենք, ծեծել քեզ ու ցավ պատճառել, - սկսեց Բարյացկամ Հոգին, - այն ակնթարթին, երբ ես քեզ համար անեմ ամենավատ բանը, ինչը դու կարող ես պատկերացնել... Հենց այդ ակնթարթին...
     - Այո՞, - ընդհատեց նրան  Փոքրիկ Հոգին, - ի՞նչ ուրեմն...
     Բարյացկամ Հոգին լուռ նայեց Փոքնրիկ Հոգուն և հետո ասաց.
     - Հիշիր, թե Ով Եմ Ես Իրականում:
     - Դե իհա՛րկե, գոչեց Փոքնրիկ Հոգին: - Ես խոստանու՛մ եմ: Ես մի՛շտ կհիշեմ քեզ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին տեսնում եմ քեզ այստեղ և հիմա:
     Համաձայնությունը կնքվեց, ու  Փոքնրիկ Հոգին ճանապարհ ընկավ դեպի իր նոր կյանքը, քիչ հուզված, բայց շատ ավելի ուրախ այն պատճառով, որ կկարողանա լինել բացառիկի այն մասը, որը կոչվում է Ներում: 
     ՈՒ  Փոքնրիկ Հոգին անհամբեր սպասում էր, թե երբ հնարավորություն կունենա իրեն որպես ներում արտահայտելու, և շնորհակալություն հայտնելու այն ուրիշ հոգուն, ով հնարավոր դարձրեց այդ փորձը: 
     Եվ այդ նոր կյանքի ամեն մի ակնթարթին, երբ նոր հոգին բեմ էր դուրս գալիս, և ինչ էլ որ այդ նոր հոգին բերեր Փոքնրիկ Հոգու կյանքը` ուրախություն թե տխրություն, և հատկապես, եթե դա լինում էր տխրություն, Փոքնրիկ Հոգին մտածում էր այն մասին, թե ինչ ասաց իրեն Աստված.
     - Մի՛շտ հիշիր, - ասաց Աստված, - *Ես ձեզ միայն հրեշտակներ եմ ուղարկում և ոչ ոք, նրանցից բացի...*

----------

Tig (21.10.2010), Yellow Raven (21.10.2010), Սելավի (21.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

*Sambitbaba*   ջան,  քեզ  մի  հատ  մեծ  շնորհակալություն,  դու  շատ  մեծ  աշխատանք  էս  արել:


ՀԳ  Մնում  է  միայն  մարդիկ  հասկանան,  թե  իրականում   ովքեր  են  այն մեծ  հրեշտակները  «մարդիկ»,  որոնք  իրենց  կյանքում  հանձն  են  առել  «վատ»  կերպարով  հանդես  գալ  և  տարբեր  առիթներով  պատճառ  դառնալ    շատ  ու  շատ  դժվարությունների  և  ալեկոծությունների:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Միգուցե մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս ա, բայց քանի որ կարդալուց հետո մոտս շատ ուժեղ տպավորություն թողեց
/մոտավորապես`  :Huh: /, որոշեցի տեղադրեմ:

Թարգմանական վրիպակների համար`  :Pardon: 

*Ջոն Ֆաուլզ
Արքայազնը և մոգը*

Ժամանակով մի արքայազն էր ապրում, ով հավատում էր ամեն ինչի, երեք բանից բացի, որոնց նա չէր հավատում: Նա չէր հավատում արքայադուստրերին, նա չէր հավատում կղզիներին և նա չէր հավատում Աստծուն: Արքայազնի հայրը` թագավորը, նրան ասել էր, որ այդպիսի բաներ աշխարհում գոյություն չունեն: Այսպես, հոր տերության մեջ չկային ո́չ արքայադուստրեր, ո́չ կղզիներ և ո́չ էլ Աստծո նշույլներ, և արքայազնը հավատում էր իր հորը:
Բայց, ահա, մի անգամ արքայազնը փախավ պալատից և հայտնվեց այլ երկրում: Եվ այդ երկրում ափամերձ ցանկացած վայրից նա կարող էր տեսնել կղզիներ, իսկ այդ կղզիներում` տարօրինակ, արյան գրգիռ առաջացնող էակներ, որոնց անունը տալ նա չհամարձակվեց: Երբ նա զբաղված էր մակույկ որոնելով, նրան մոտեցավ երեկոյան հանդերձանքով մի մարդ.
-	Սրանք իսկակա՞ն կղզիներ են,- հարցրեց պատանի արքայազնը:
-	Իհարկե, իսկական են,- պատասխանեց երեկոյան զգեստով մարդը:
-	Իսկ այս տարօրինակ հուզիչ արարածնե՞րը:
-	Նրանք ամենաիսկական, ամենազտարյուն արքայադուստրեր են:
-	Այդ դեպքում Աստված նույնպես պիտի գոյություն ունենա,- բացականչեց արքայազնը:
-	Հենց ես եմ Աստված,- պատասխանեց նրան երեկոյան հանդերձանքով մարդը և խոնարհվեց:
Պատանի արքայազնը ողջ ուժով շտապեց տուն:
-	Ուրեմն դու վերադարձար,- ողջունեց նրան թագավոր-հայրը:
-	Եվ ես տեսել եմ կղզիներ, տեսել եմ արքաքայադուստրերի և ես տեսել եմ Աստծուն,- նախատինքով ասաց նրան արքայազնը :
Թագավորն անհողդողդ պատասխանեց.
-	Իրականում գոյություն չունեն ո́չ կղզիներ, ո́չ արքայադուստրեր, ո́չ Աստված:
-	Բայց ես դրանք տեսե́լ եմ:
-	Ասա́ ինձ, ի՞նչ էր հագել Աստված:
-	Նա երեկոյան հանդերձանքով էր:
-	Նրա պիջակի թևքերը քշտա՞ծ էին:
Արքայազնը հիշեց, որ քշտած էին: Թագավորը ժպտաց.
-	Դա մոգի հասարակ հագուստ է, քեզ խաբել են:
Եվ արքայազնը վերադարձավ մյուս երկիր, գնաց նույն ափի մոտ և նորից հանդիպեց երեկոյան հանդերձանքով մարդուն:
-	Թագավորը` իմ հայրը, ինձ պատմեց, թե Դուք ով եք,- վրդովմունքով նրան հայտարարեց արքայազնը:- Անցյալ անգամ Դուք ինձ խաբեցիք, բայց այս անգամ դա չի անցնի: Այժմ ես գիտեմ, որ սրանք անիրական կղզիներ ու անիրական արքայադուստրեր են, քանի որ Դուք ինքներդ պարզապես մոգ եք:
Ափի մոտ կանգնած մարդը ի պատասխան ժպտաց.
-	Դու ինքդ ես խաբված, տղաս: Քո հոր թագավորության մեջ կան բազմաթիվ կղզիներ և արքայադուստրեր: Բայց հայրդ քեզ ենթարկել է իր կախարդանքներին, և դու չես կարող դրանք տեսնել:
Արքայազնը մտորումների մեջ վերադարձավ տուն: Տեսնելով հորը` նա նայեց ուղիղ նրա աչքերի մեջ:
-	Հա́յր, ճի՞շտ է այն, որ դու իսկական թագավոր չես, այլ պարզապես մոգ:
-	Այո, որդի́ս, ես ընդամենը մոգ եմ:
-	Նշանակում է` ափի մոտ կանգնած մարդը Աստվա՞ծ էր:
-	Նա ևս մոգ է:
-	Ես պե́տք է իմանամ ճշմարտությունը, որը գտնվում է մոգությունից այն կողմ:
-	Մոգությունից այն կողմ չկա ոչ մի ճշմարտություն,- ասաց թագավորը:
Արքայազնն ընկավ տրտմության գիրկը: Նա ասաց. «Ես ինքս ինձ կսպանեմ»: Մոգության օգնությամբ թագավորը կանչեց մահվանը: Մահը կանգնել էր դռան շեմին և իր մոտ էր կանչում արքայազնին:
Արքայազնը սարսռեց: Նա հիշեց հրաշալի, բայց անիրական արքայադուստրերի և անիրական, բայց հրաշալի կղզիների մասին:
-	Ինչ արած,- ասաց նա,- ես կարող եմ տանել այս ամենը:
-	Ահա, տղաս,- ասաց թագավորը,- ահա դու ևս սկսում ես մոգ դառնալ:

----------

Freeman (22.10.2010), kyahi (21.10.2010), Leo Negri (21.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (22.10.2010), Sambitbaba (22.10.2010), VisTolog (21.10.2010), Yellow Raven (21.10.2010), Դատարկություն (21.10.2010), Հայկօ (22.10.2010), Հարդ (21.10.2010), Սելավի (21.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Այս  երկու  պատմվածքները  կարդացի  և  մի  առակ  հիշեցի:
Երկու  իրար  հետ  վիճաբանող  մարդիկ  չկարողանալով  որոշել  թե  իրենցից  որ  մեկն  է  ճիշտ,  որոշում  են  գնան  իմաստունի  մոտ,  որպեսզի  իմաստունը  որոշի  թե  այդ  երկուսից   ո՞ր  մեկն  է  ճիշտ:
Երբ  առաջինը  պատմում  է,  թե ի՞նչ  է  տեղի  ունեցել,  իմաստունը  ասում  է  դու  ճիշտ  էս:  Սկսում  է  երկրորդը  պատմել,  թե  ինչը    ոնց է  տեղի  ունեցել:  Իմաստունը  լսելով  երկրորդին,  ասում  է  դու  էլ  էս  ճիշտ:
Այդ  պահին  միջամտում  է  իմաստունի  կինը  և  ամուսնուն  ասում  է  որ  չի  կարող  այնպես  լինել  որ  երկուսն  էլ  ճիշտ  են:
Իմաստունը  ուշադիր  նայելով  կնոջը   ասում  է, գիտես՝   դու  էլ  էս  ճիշտ:

----------

Freeman (22.10.2010), murmushka (22.10.2010), Quyr Qery (22.10.2010), Sambitbaba (22.10.2010), VisTolog (21.10.2010), Yellow Raven (21.10.2010), Հարդ (21.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Sambitbaba ու Gardmanian,շատ հետաքրքիր էր, ապրեք :Wink: 
Sambitbaba-ի տեղադրածում մի փոքր ավելորդականություններ կային, մի փոքր փոփոխելու դեպքում հիանալի ստեղծագործություն կստացվի :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Այս  երկու  պատմվածքներն  էլ  վաղուց  էի  կարդացել,  սակայն  առաջինը  ռուսերեն,  իսկ  երկրորդը  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  անգլերեն  տարբերակով:
Միայն  ուզում  եմ  Gardmanian  հուշի,  կարծեմ  այդ  պատմվածքում  արքայազնը  առանձին  առանձին  է  հանդիպում  համ  կղզիների  հետ,  համ  էլ  արքայադուստրերի  հետ,  որպեսզի  համոզվի  որ  դրանք  իրական  են:
Չնայած՝  ընդհանուր  պատմության  ոգին  պահպանվել  է,  և  հստակ   արտահայտում  է  այն  միտքը,  որը  հեղինակը  ուզեցել է  դնի  այդ  պատմության  մեջ:
Երկուսիցդ  էլ  շնորհակալ  եմ,  որ  հնարավորություն  ընձեռեցիք  հայերեն  կարդալ  այդ  պատմվածքները:
Որոնք  ըստ  ինձ,  շատ  դիպուկ  և  ուղիղ  կապ  ունեն  թեմայ  հետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2010), Skeptic (22.10.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Այս  երկու  պատմվածքներն  էլ  վաղուց  էի  կարդացել,  սակայն  առաջինը  ռուսերեն,  իսկ  երկրորդը  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  անգլերեն  տարբերակով:
> Միայն  ուզում  եմ  Gardmanian  հուշի,  կարծեմ  այդ  պատմվածքում  արքայազնը  առանձին  առանձին  է  հանդիպում  համ  կղզիների  հետ,  համ  էլ  արքայադուստրերի  հետ,  որպեսզի  համոզվի  որ  դրանք  իրական  են:
> Չնայած՝  ընդհանուր  պատմության  ոգին  պահպանվել  է,  և  հստակ   արտահայտում  է  այն  միտքը,  որը  հեղինակը  ուզեցել է  դնի  այդ  պատմության  մեջ:
> Երկուսիցդ  էլ  շնորհակալ  եմ,  որ  հնարավորություն  ընձեռեցիք  հայերեն  կարդալ  այդ  պատմվածքները:
> Որոնք  ըստ  ինձ,  շատ  դիպուկ  և  ուղիղ  կապ  ունեն  թեմայ  հետ:


Ես էլ եմ քեզ շնորհակալ: Շնորհակալ եմ հատկապես նաև Leo Negri-ին, ով ինձ տեղեկացրել ա էս առակի մասին:  :Smile: 
Բայց արքայազնի` կղզիներին ու արքայադուստրերին առանձին-առանձին հանդիպելու մասին ոչ ռուսերեն /որից ես օգտվել եմ/, ոչ անգլերեն  աղբյուրներում չկա գրված:

----------

Leo Negri (22.10.2010), Սելավի (22.10.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Միայն ուզում եմ Gardmanian հուշի, կարծեմ այդ պատմվածքում արքայազնը առանձին առանձին է հանդիպում համ կղզիների հետ, համ էլ արքայադուստրերի հետ, որպեսզի համոզվի որ դրանք իրական են:





> Բայց արքայազնի` կղզիներին ու արքայադուստրերին առանձին-առանձին հանդիպելու մասին ոչ ռուսերեն /որից ես օգտվել եմ/, ոչ անգլերեն աղբյուրներում չկա գրված:


Առակը Ջոն Ֆաուլզի "Մոգը" վիպակիցա: Գարդմանյանի վերսիան օրիգինալ վիպակում հանդիպող առակի գրեթե ուղիղ թարգմանություննա, նենց որ հույս ունեմ հա, հոգին գոնե մի քիչ հաջողվելա պահպանել:




> Չնայած՝ ընդհանուր պատմության ոգին պահպանվել է, և հստակ արտահայտում է այն միտքը, որը հեղինակը ուզեցել է դնի այդ պատմության մեջ:


Ինձ թվումա հեղինակի միտքը հասկանալու համար առնվազն արժե վիպակը կարդացած լինել, կոնտեքստի ու ճիշտ իմաստային շերտի սահմաններում դատողություններ կազմելու համար: Ինչը հաստատ արժե անել, ինքը իմ կարդացած ամենաթունդ կրոնափիլիսոփայական գեղարվեստական աշխատանքներիցա:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.10.2010), Skeptic (22.10.2010), Սելավի (22.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Leo Negri   Կարող  էս  մի  հղում  տալ  որտեղից  էլ   կկարողանամ  կարդալ  այդ  ամբողջ  վիպակը:
Ինձ  միշտ  թվացել  է,  թե  այդ  պատմությունը  հենց  այդքանն է,  կարճ  առակի  նման:  փաստորեն  պարզվում  է  որ  դա  ինչ  որ  վիպակի  միջից  մի  փոքր  հատված  է:
Ամեն  դեպքում  շնորհակալ  կլինեմ  որ  վիպակի  հղումը  տաս:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.10.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Sambitbaba*   ջան,  քեզ  մի  հատ  մեծ  շնորհակալություն,  դու  շատ  մեծ  աշխատանք  էս  արել:
> ՀԳ  Մնում  է  միայն  մարդիկ  հասկանան,  թե  իրականում   ովքեր  են  այն մեծ  հրեշտակները  «մարդիկ»,  որոնք  իրենց  կյանքում  հանձն  են  առել  «վատ»  կերպարով  հանդես  գալ  և  տարբեր  առիթներով  պատճառ  դառնալ    շատ  ու  շատ  դժվարությունների  և  ալեկոծությունների:


Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ դուր եկավ, բայց թյուրիմացությունից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ այս գործի հեղինակն է Նիլ Դոնալդ ՈՒոլշը: Ես ուղղակի թարգմանեցի այն: Հա, թող ներող լինի ՈՒոլշը, որոշ բաներ հարմար գտա հանելու, քանզի, կարծում եմ, դա ուղղակի ավելի կբարդացներ նյութի ընկալումը: Հանել եմ շատ քիչ բաներ, բայց լրիվ կարդալ ցանկացողները կարող են կարդալ ռուսերեն այստեղ. http://www.lossofsoul.com/LIFE_IS/Story/soul.htm: Շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ է թարգմանված (անհամեմատ իմ թարգմանությանը) և նաև ձևավորված է  գեղեցիկ:

----------

Սելավի (24.10.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Leo Negri Կարող էս մի հղում տալ որտեղից էլ կկարողանամ կարդալ այդ ամբողջ վիպակը:


http://lib.ru/FAULS/mag.txt

Նախապես զգուշացնեմ` գրքի արժեքներն ու իդեաները բավականին հեռու են քրիստոնեական արժեքներից ու իդեաներից:




> Ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե այդ պատմությունը հենց այդքանն է, կարճ առակի նման: փաստորեն պարզվում է որ դա ինչ որ վիպակի միջից մի փոքր հատված է:


Գլխավոր հերոսը առակը կարդումա վիպակի վերջերում, երբ արդեն բավականաչափ երկարա շփված լինում մոգի հետ: Ավելին չպատմեմ, մենակ ասեմ, որ շատ խորը ու հետաքրքիր գիրքա:




> Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ կլինեմ որ վիպակի հղումը տաս:


Խնդրեմ:

----------

Freeman (24.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (24.10.2010), Yellow Raven (25.10.2010), Սելավի (24.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

> http://lib.ru/FAULS/mag.txt
> 
> *Նախապես զգուշացնեմ` գրքի արժեքներն ու իդեաները բավականին հեռու են քրիստոնեական արժեքներից ու իդեաներից:*:


Leo Negri ջան,  կրկին  շնորհակալություն  հղման  համար,  սակայն  մի  շատ  հետաքրքիր  նախադասություն  էս  գրել,   որը   մգացրել  եմ:
Ես  ուզում  եմ  իմանամ  ո՞րն  է  քրիստոնեական  արժեքները  կամ  իդեաները  ըստ  քեզ:
Կամ  կարող  ե՞մ  ենթադրել,  որ  դու  այդ  երկու  պատմվածքների  մեջ՝  որը  կարդացինք  վերևում,  ինչ  որ  ֆունդամենտալ  տարբերություն  էս  նկատել:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես ուզում եմ իմանամ ո՞րն է քրիստոնեական արժեքները կամ իդեաները ըստ քեզ:


Քրիստոնեական արժեքները չեն կարող լինել ըստ ինձ կամ ըստ քեզ: Իրանք կարող են լինել միայն ըստ այս կամ այն եկեղեցու: Եթե դու էն մտքին ես, որ քո անձնական քրիստոնեական արժեքները կարող են չհամնկնել եկեղեցու արժեքների հետ, ապա սխալվում ես:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա տվյալ գրքի արժեքներին` գնա մոտակա տերտերից հարցրու, ինքը ոնցա վերաբերվում մոգերին ու մոգությանը:




> Կամ կարող ե՞մ ենթադրել, որ դու այդ երկու պատմվածքների մեջ՝ որը կարդացինք վերևում, ինչ որ ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություն էս նկատել:


Մի դեպքում աստծո ավտորիտար, ամենազոր ու իբրև թե իմաստուն գոյությունը ապրիորի ընդունվում է հենց պատմվածքի սկզբից, ու պատճառ է հանդիսանում հետագա երկար բարակ պսեվդոփիլիսոփայական լեզու թրջոցիի /_եթե մեկը մյուս կյանքում գլուխդ ջարդի, իմացի, դա իմ հրեշտակներիցա եղել, ու ներիր նրան_  /, մյուս դեպքում աստծո գոյությունը ուղղակիորեն ժխտվում է, ու կարդացողին ստիպում ինքնուրույն փնտրել, թե ինչնա իրական, իսկ ինչը չէ:

----------

Freeman (24.10.2010), Skeptic (24.10.2010), Սելավի (24.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

> Քրիստոնեական արժեքները չեն կարող լինել ըստ ինձ կամ ըստ քեզ: Իրանք կարող են լինել միայն ըստ այս կամ այն եկեղեցու: Եթե դու էն մտքին ես, որ քո անձնական քրիստոնեական արժեքները կարող են չհամնկնել եկեղեցու արժեքների հետ, ապա սխալվում ես:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա տվյալ գրքի արժեքներին` գնա մոտակա տերտերից հարցրու, ինքը ոնցա վերաբերվում մոգերին ու մոգությանը:
> 
> 
> 
> Մի դեպքում աստծո ավտորիտար, ամենազոր ու իբրև թե իմաստուն գոյությունը ապրիորի ընդունվում է հենց պատմվածքի սկզբից, ու պատճառ է հանդիսանում հետագա երկար բարակ պսեվդոփիլիսոփայական լեզու թրջոցիի /_եթե մեկը մյուս կյանքում գլուխդ ջարդի, իմացի, դա իմ հրեշտակներիցա եղել, ու ներիր նրան_  /, մյուս դեպքում աստծո գոյությունը ուղղակիորեն ժխտվում է, ու կարդացողին ստիպում ինքնուրույն փնտրել, թե ինչնա իրական, իսկ ինչը չէ:


Ես  ամենևին  դեմ  չեմ  քո  կարծիքին,  և  լիարժեք  ընդունում  եմ  որ  կարող  է  լինել  նաև  բազուն  կարծիքներ:
Սակայն  մեկ  հարց  էլ  եմ ուզում  տալ: 
Իսկ  եթե  ասենք  հանենք  բոլոր  այն  կլիշները  որը  կոչվում  է  աստված,  կամ  հաջորդ  առակում  թագավոր՝  և  ընդհանուր  այդ  բառին  ասենք  Բան:  Քանզի  Բան  բառը  ոչ  մեկի  մոտ  չի  ասոցացվում  ինչ  որ  կերպարով:
ԵՎ  համապատասխանաբար  դժվար  է  մարդկային  ուղեղին  ինչ  որ  հագուստ հագցնել  այդ  բառին  և  ունենալ  հստակ  պատկերացում:   
Կստացվի՞  արդյոք  որ  առաջի  առակում  Բանը  ասեց  որ  դու  գնում  էս  երևակայական  աշխարհ,  որտեղ  ոչինչ  չկա,  ամեն  բան  երևակայական  է,   իսկ  երկրորդ  առակում  կրկին  Բանը  ասեց  որ  կախարդանքից  այն  կողմ  ճշմարտություն  չկա:


Leo Negri  ջան  ես  ընդհանուր  մտքի  մասիմ  եմ  հարցնում,  չեմ  ուզում  կլիշների  հետևից  ընգնենք,  որովհետև  երկրորդ  առակում  անգամ  այն  մակույկը  որը  պատրաստում  էր  արքայազնը  հենց  այնպես  բառեր  չէին,  դրանք  առակի  մեջ    ունեին  հստակ  նպատակ, որը  ցույց  էր  տալիս  արդեն  արքայազնի  որոշակի  մոգ  լինելը:
Ինչպես  ասենք  «Թագավորն»  էր՝  պատկերացրա  ի՞նչ  համեմատություն  էր  անում,  ասելով՝  չկան    կղզիներ  արքայադուստրեր  և  աստված:
Լավ  հասկանալով  որ  իր  որդին  օրերից  մի  օր  տեսնելու  է  որ  կղզիներ  և  արքայադուստրեր  կան  ու  դա  նրան  բերելու  էր  էն  պրիմիտիվ  եզրակացությանը,  որ    եթե  դրանք  կան,  ուրեմն    աստված  էլ  կա:
Եվ  քանի  որ  արքայազնը  վերջում    հասկացավ   այն,  ինչը  որ  իր  հայրն  էր  ուզում  որ  որդին    հասկանար,  նրան  ասաց  վերջի  իմաստությունը,  որ  կախարդանքից,  մոգությունից   այն  կողմ  ոչինչ  չկա: 
Այս  վերջի  նախադասությունը  ասվում  է  առաջի  առակի  սկզբնամասերում,  որ  ամեն  բան  երևակայական  է,  որպեսզի  կարողանաս  հասկանաս   ամբողջ  ճշմարտությունը  պիտի  լինի  դրա  հակադարձությունը: 

Մի  խոսքով  Leo Negri  ջան,  ես  չեմ  պնդում  որ  ինչ  որ  մեկն էլ  հասկանա  այնպես  ինչպես  ես  եմ  հասկացել,  լավ  գիտակցելով  որ  մարդիկ  տարբեր  են  ու  ամեն  մեկը    յուրովի  է   ըմբռնում   ցանկացած  իմաստություն:  

Ճիշտ  ասած   տեղյակ  չեմ    կրոնականները  ինչպես  են  ընդունում  մոգերին, սակայն  ուզում  եմ  նշեմ  որ  կոնկրետ  իմ  հասկացած  քրիստոնեական  արժեքները  կախված  չէ  ինչ  որ     եկեղեցու  քարոզած  արժեքներից,  ու  մոգերին  էլ  ընդունում  եմ  շատ  նորմալ,  ինչպես  շատ  նորմալ  ընդունում  եմ  բուդիստներին,  մուսուլմաններին,  սատանիստներին....  և  բոլոր  բոլորին:   :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.10.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իսկ եթե ասենք հանենք բոլոր այն կլիշները որը կոչվում է աստված, կամ հաջորդ առակում թագավոր՝ և ընդհանուր այդ բառին ասենք Բան: Քանզի Բան բառը ոչ մեկի մոտ չի ասոցացվում ինչ որ կերպարով:


Ֆաուլզի առակում բացահայտ գրածա, որ թագավորը աստված չի: Ուրիշ բան, որ դու քո ուզածն ես տեսնում ու քո իմաստն ես վերագրում առակին` ուղղակիորեն անտեսելով հեղինակի ենթադրած իմաստը:




> ԵՎ համապատասխանաբար դժվար է մարդկային ուղեղին ինչ որ հագուստ հագցնել այդ բառին և ունենալ հստակ պատկերացում:


Պետք չի թերագնահատել քեզ անծանոթ մարդկանց ուղեղի կարողությունները:




> Կստացվի՞ արդյոք որ առաջի առակում Բանը ասեց որ դու գնում էս երևակայական աշխարհ, որտեղ ոչինչ չկա, ամեն բան երևակայական է, իսկ երկրորդ առակում կրկին Բանը ասեց որ կախարդանքից այն կողմ ճշմարտություն չկա:


Առաջին պատմվածքում աստվածը խորհուրդա տալիս ներել գլուխդ ջարդողին, քանի որ ինքը աստծո հրեշտակնա: Դա հերիքա, որ ես պատմվածքին վերաբերվեն ըստ առժանության` ասելա թե որպես ջուրծեծոցիի: Երկրորդ առակում ոչ մի բան (աստված) չկա: Այն փաստը, որ դու փորձում ես երկրորդ առակին վերագրել քո կրոնական հայացքները, իրականությունը չի փոխում /ինչպես նաև հեղինակի ենթադրած իմաստը/:




> Leo Negri ջան ես ընդհանուր մտքի մասիմ եմ հարցնում, չեմ ուզում կլիշների հետևից ընգնենք, որովհետև երկրորդ առակում անգամ այն մակույկը որը պատրաստում էր արքայազնը հենց այնպես բառեր չէին, դրանք առակի մեջ ունեին հստակ նպատակ, որը ցույց էր տալիս արդեն արքայազնի որոշակի մոգ լինելը:


Առաջին առակում արքայազնը սկսումա մոգ դառնալ, երբ մի շարք իդեաներա հասկանում: Այդ թվում` աստծո անիրական լինելու իդեան:
Իսկ դու ստեղ դրել ապացուցում ես, որ երբ հեղինակը պարզ կոնկրետ գրումա աստծո գոյություն չունենալու մասին, իրականում հակառակը նկատի ունի:




> Ինչպես ասենք «Թագավորն» էր՝ պատկերացրա ի՞նչ համեմատություն էր անում, ասելով՝ չկան կղզիներ արքայադուստրեր և աստված:
> Լավ հասկանալով որ իր որդին օրերից մի օր տեսնելու է որ կղզիներ և արքայադուստրեր կան ու դա նրան բերելու էր էն պրիմիտիվ եզրակացությանը, որ եթե դրանք կան, ուրեմն աստված էլ կա:
> Եվ քանի որ արքայազնը վերջում հասկացավ այն, ինչը որ իր հայրն էր ուզում որ որդին հասկանար, նրան ասաց վերջի իմաստությունը, որ կախարդանքից, մոգությունից այն կողմ ոչինչ չկա: 
> Այս վերջի նախադասությունը ասվում է առաջի առակի սկզբնամասերում, որ ամեն բան երևակայական է, որպեսզի կարողանաս հասկանաս ամբողջ ճշմարտությունը պիտի լինի դրա հակադարձությունը:


Թագավորը սկզբում որդուն չի խաբում, քաջ գիտակցելով որ վաղ թե ուշ մեկը խաբելույա: 
Ոչ մի վերջին իմաստություն որդուն չի ասվում` կարդա բուն վիպակը:
Պետք չի սեփական, իրականության հետ կապ չունեցող մեկնաբանություն հորինել վերջին ճշմարտության ու իրերի հակադարձության մասին:




> Մի խոսքով Leo Negri ջան, ես չեմ պնդում որ ինչ որ մեկն էլ հասկանա այնպես ինչպես ես եմ հասկացել, լավ գիտակցելով որ մարդիկ տարբեր են ու ամեն մեկը յուրովի է ըմբռնում ցանկացած իմաստություն:


Գոյություն ունի հեղինակային միտք: Քո մեկնաբանությունը հեղինակային մտքից հեռույա, ու ծառայումա միմիայն քո սեփական կրոնական հայացքների ամրապնդմանը:




> Ճիշտ ասած տեղյակ չեմ կրոնականները ինչպես են ընդունում մոգերին, սակայն ուզում եմ նշեմ որ կոնկրետ իմ հասկացած քրիստոնեական արժեքները կախված չէ ինչ որ եկեղեցու քարոզած արժեքներից, ու մոգերին էլ ընդունում եմ շատ նորմալ, ինչպես շատ նորմալ ընդունում եմ բուդիստներին, մուսուլմաններին, սատանիստներին.... և բոլոր բոլորին:


Այդ դեպքում դու քրիստոնեությունից վերցնում ես էն, ինչ քեզ հարմարա, ու անտեսում էն, ինչ անհարմարա: Ասելա թե ոչ մի իդեոլոգիկ հետևողականության ու քրիստոնեական ավանդույթին պատկանելության մասին խոսք անգամ գնալ չի կարող: 
Միաժամանակ անտեսում ես եկեղեցու, ասելա թե մարդկանց ու Հիսուսի միջև կապող օղակի կարծիքը:
Միաժամանակ քեզ համարում ես քրիստոնեական արժեքների տեր մարդ, ու քո իբրև թե քրիստոնեական արժեքներն ես վերագրում մի վիպակից վերցրած փոքր հատվածի` որում որևէ քրիստոնեական արժեքներ ուղղակիորեն չկան:

Առնվազն մեծամտությունա համարելը, որ դու ավելի լավ պատկերացում ունես քրիստոնեական արժեքների մասին, քան եկեղեցու հայրերը: Դու քեզ հարմար, միմիայն քո գլխում գոյություն ունեցող կրոն ես հորինում, ու անունը դնում քրիստոնեություն: Առաջարկում եմ նոր անուն հորինել քո կրոնի համար` քրիստոնեության հետ այն գրեթե կապ չունի:

----------

Skeptic (25.10.2010), VisTolog (25.10.2010), Սելավի (25.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

*Leo Negri* ջան  ամեն  դեպքում  հետաքրքիր  էր  լսել  ուրիշ  կարծիք: 

Ես  ինձ  ոչ  մի  կրոնի  հետևորդ  էլ  չեմ  համարում,  չնայած  որ  բավականին  չափով   ուսումնասիրել  եմ  տարբեր  կրոնական  գրականություններ:  Սակայն  ես   ոչ  մի  կրոնի  ներկայացուցիչի  ոչ  թերագնահատում  եմ,  ոչ  էլ  առավել  ևս  քմծիծաղով  վերաբերվում,  անկախ   նրանից,  թե  մարդիկ  ինչպես  են  վերաբերվում  տարբեր  կրոնների: 
Հարգում  եմ  ցանկացած  մարդու  ընտրություն: Նույնիսկ  եթե  դա  հակասում  է  իմ  աշխարահայացքին:
Ընդհամենը  այսքանը՝  ինչը  ուզում  էի  իմանալ: Հաճելի  էր  ուրիշ  տեսակետ  լսելը:    :Smile:

----------

Jarre (25.06.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես ինձ ոչ մի կրոնի հետևորդ էլ չեմ համարում, չնայած որ բավականին չափով ուսումնասիրել եմ տարբեր կրոնական գրականություններ:


Դե, այդ դեպքում նաև քրիստոնեական արժեքների հետևորդ չես, կամ վերջինների մասին քո պատկերացումները նույնպես "հարմարեցված են" քո աշխարհայացքին:




> Սակայն ես ոչ մի կրոնի ներկայացուցիչի ոչ թերագնահատում եմ, ոչ էլ առավել ևս քմծիծաղով վերաբերվում, անկախ նրանից, թե մարդիկ ինչպես են վերաբերվում տարբեր կրոնների:


Որովհետև դու ուրիշների կարծիքը փորձում ես աղավաղել ու հարմարացնել սեփական կարծիքներին: Բավականին տարածված հարմարվողական հոգեբանական մեխանիզմա:
Այդպես օրինակ քիչ առաջ դու Բան գտար մի պատմվածքում, որտեղ Բանի գոյությունը ամբողջ պատմվածքի ընթացքում բացահայտորեն ժխտվումա, ու էդ հիման վրա, քրիստոնյա չլինելով հանդերձ, փորձում էիր ապացուցել, որ պատմվածքը չի հակասում քրիստոնեական արժեքներին:




> Հարգում եմ ցանկացած մարդու ընտրություն: Նույնիսկ եթե դա հակասում է իմ աշխարահայացքին:


Երևի դրա համար ես մի էջ տեքստ ծախսել նրա վրա, որ ապացուցես, որ քրիստոնեական արժեքներին հակասող պատմվածքը իրականում քրիստոնեական արժեքներին չի հակասում: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա հեղինակի կարծիքի հանդեպ հարգալից վերաբերմունքա:

----------

Սելավի (25.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Պարզ  է, Leo Negri ջան  բավականին  խորը  վերլուծություններ  էս  անում,  ես  շատ  թաքնված   հատկանիշներ  սկսեցի  բացահայտել   քո   օգնությամբ,  իմ  անձի   վերաբերյալ:   :Smile: 
Մի  հարց  էլ  տամ:  Հնարավոր  է  որ  երկրորդ  պատմությունը  առակ  չէ,  քանզի  եթե  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  է  ասված,  ինչ  իմաստ  ունի  առակի  պիտակավորում  ստանա: 
 Սովորաբար  առակների  թաքնված    միտքերը    տողատակերում  է  կարդացվում,  իսկ  դա  կարծես  թե, ըստ  քեզ,  հեղինակը  շատ   պարզ  բացահայտում  էր  անում:

----------


## Leo Negri

Ուշադրություն դարձրա, ես աշխատում եմ զերծ մնալ քո անձի վերլուծություն անելուց: Իմ գրածի ճնշող մասը վերաբերվումա Ֆաուլզի առակի քո մեկնաբանությանը, որը խիստ սուբյեկտիվա, անհիմն ու իրականությունից հեռու:




> Մի հարց էլ տամ: Հնարավոր է որ երկրորդ պատմությունը առակ չէ, քանզի եթե ամեն ինչ պարզ է ասված, ինչ իմաստ ունի առակի պիտակավորում ստանա:


Որովհետև համեմատաբար կարճ պատմվածքի տեսքով որոշակի, տվյալ դեպքում կրոնափիլիսոփայական դաս է տալիս:




> Սովորաբար առակների թաքնված միտքերը տողատակերում է կարդացվում, իսկ դա կարծես թե, ըստ քեզ, հեղինակը շատ պարզ բացահայտում էր անում:


Եզովպոսի /տենց հայտնի հույն առակախոսա էղել/ գրեթե բոլոր առակները կարճ, կոնկրետ, ուղիղ իմաստ ունեն, առանց որևէ տողատակերում կարդացվող մտքի: Ավելին, որոշ դեպքերում առակի վերջում, ինչպես օրինակ աղվեսի ու խակ խաղողի առակի դեպքում, առակի իմաստը ուղիղ պարզաբանվում է ամենաչհասկացողների համար:
Այսինքն քո կարծիքը, որ բոլոր առակները սովորաբար տողատակերում կարդացվող թաքնված կրոնական մտքեր ունեն, կեղծ է:

----------

Skeptic (29.10.2010), Սելավի (29.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Եթե  ճիշտ  հասկացա,  գոյություն  ունի  ընդհամենը  մի  տեսակի  գիտակցական  մակարդակ,  և  դա  պետք  է  էտալոն  լինի  բոլորի  համար,  եթե  մեկը  կհամարձակվի  այդ  գիտակցական  մակարդակի  էտալոնից  այնկող,  ի՞նչ  որ  բան  տեսնել   կամ  հասկանալ,  դա  կդիտվի     անհիմն  և  «իրականությունից»  հեռու,  այդպես  է՞:

----------


## Leo Negri

Սելավի, ուշադրություն դարձրա, դու վեպը չես կարդացել, հետևաբար դատում ես կոնտեքստից դուրս, աղավաղելով առակի իմաստը ու ստիպողաբար իրա մեջ աստծո գոյություն ներարկելով:

Բացի այդ - կա գիտակցական մակարդակ ու անգիտակցական ֆանտազիաներ: Իրանց տարբերության մասին շատ լավա գրել օրինակ հայազգի Գուրջիևը: Քո դեպքում անգիտակցական ֆանտազիաներ են, որոնք դու խառնում ես գերգիտակցական ինչ-որ գիտելիքի հետ, ինչը քեզ ստիպումա օդից ամրոցներ կառուցել: Չինացիք լավ ասացվածք ունեն էդ առումով` դժվարա մութ սենյակում գոյություն չունեցող սև կատու փնտրել: Դու հիմա զբազված ես հենց դրանով, ու զարմանում ես, որ բացի քեզնից էլ ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում քո երևակայական կատվին: 




> ի՞նչ որ բան տեսնել կամ հասկանալ, դա կդիտվի անհիմն և «իրականությունից» հեռու, այդպես է՞:


Տեսնել ու հասկանալը դա մի բանա: Գոյություն չունեցող իմաստ երևակայել ու ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելը` ուրիշ: Տվյալ դեպքում դու ավելի մոտ ես երկրորդին:

----------

kyahi (18.02.2011), Skeptic (29.10.2010), Սելավի (29.10.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Leo Negri  թերևս  արժի    բավարարվել    այսքանով,  և  քեզ  կրկին  շնորհակալություն  հայտնել,  ուսուցանելի  երկխոսության  համար:
Քո   տված   պատասխանները  շատ  օգնեցին  ինձ,  հասկանալու  այն,   ինչը  խոսակցության   հենց  սկզբից  էլ  նպատակային  ուզում  էի  հասկանալ:
Միայն  ցավում  եմ,  որ  համակարգը  չի  թողնում  այլևս  քեզ  վարկանիշ  տամ:  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սելավի, ուշադրություն դարձրա, դու վեպը չես կարդացել, հետևաբար դատում ես կոնտեքստից դուրս, աղավաղելով առակի իմաստը ու ստիպողաբար իրա մեջ աստծո գոյություն ներարկելով:
> Բացի այդ - կա գիտակցական մակարդակ ու անգիտակցական ֆանտազիաներ: Իրանց տարբերության մասին շատ լավա գրել օրինակ հայազգի Գուրջիևը: Քո դեպքում անգիտակցական ֆանտազիաներ են, որոնք դու խառնում ես գերգիտակցական ինչ-որ գիտելիքի հետ, ինչը քեզ ստիպումա օդից ամրոցներ կառուցել: Չինացիք լավ ասացվածք ունեն էդ առումով` դժվարա մութ սենյակում գոյություն չունեցող սև կատու փնտրել: Դու հիմա զբազված ես հենց դրանով, ու զարմանում ես, որ բացի քեզնից էլ ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում քո երևակայական կատվին: 
> Տեսնել ու հասկանալը դա մի բանա: Գոյություն չունեցող իմաստ երևակայել ու ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելը` ուրիշ: Տվյալ դեպքում դու ավելի մոտ ես երկրորդին:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ չեմ կարդացել "Մոգը": Եվ չնայած դրան, ինձ համար շատ զարնանալի էր քո ասածը, Լեո, որ մեկը, ով գրել է "Արիստոս"-ը, մեկ այլ գործի մեջ այդպես կտրականորեն կկարողանա ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը: Բերեմ մեկ հատված.

*"Քանի որ մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչպե՞ս այն, ինչը չկա, կարող է ազդել նրա վրա, ինչը կա, նրանք պնդում են, որ "Աստված" կա և ինչ-որ ազդեցություն է գործադրում: Մեր` "Աստծո" և նրա շարժառիթների չճանաչելը  կմնա անվերջ: Հարցնել, թե "Ի՞նչ է Աստված" ավելի անիմաստ է, քան հետաքրքրվել. "Ե՞րբ է սկսվում և ե՞րբ է վերջանում անվերջությունը":*

Որոշեցի կարդալ "Մոգը", բայց, ցավոք, չի ստացվում արագ: Ճիշտն ասած, ուրիշ, շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան այսօր` կարդալու: Այնուամենայնիվ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարդում եմ մի քանի էջ և տես, թե ինչ մտքի հանդիպեցի.

*"Աստված նրա հետ չի, բայց Սուրբ Հոգին ննջում է նրա մեջ":*

? ? ?

Ցանկանում եմ ասել, սիրելի Լեո, որ միգուցե պարտադիր չի՞, որ մութ սենյակում սև կատու չլինի...

----------

Leo Negri (18.02.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ չեմ կարդացել "Մոգը":


Իզուր: Գազան գիրքա:




> Եվ չնայած դրան, ինձ համար շատ զարնանալի էր քո ասածը, Լեո, որ մեկը, ով գրել է "Արիստոս"-ը, մեկ այլ գործի մեջ այդպես կտրականորեն կկարողանա ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը: Բերեմ մեկ հատված.


Բերեմ Ֆաուլզի կարծիքը կրոնի մասին`

“Whatever sympathy I feel towards religions, whatever admiration for some of their adherents, whatever historical or biological necessity I see in them, whatever metaphorical truth, I cannot accept them as credible explanations of reality; and they are incredible to me in proportion to the degree that they require my belief in positive human attributes and intervenient powers in their divinities.”

Մոտավոր թարգմանություն` Ֆաուլզը, չնայած տարբեր պատճառներով դրականա տրամադրված տարբեր կրոնների հանդեպ, չի կարծում, որ վերջիններս վստահելի են իրականության բացատրության հարցում, ու այնքանով են անվստահելի, որքանով պահանջում են, որ ինքը հավատա մարդկային դրական ատրիբուտներին ու հիշատակվող կրոնների աստվածների ուժին:

Ֆաուլզի կարծիքը աթեիստ լինելու մասին`

"Being an atheist is a matter not of moral choice, but of human obligation."

Ասելա թե աթեիստ լինելը բարոյական ընտրություն չի համարում, այլ համարումա մարդ լինելու պարտավորություններից մեկը:

Ֆաուլզի հետ կարելիա չհամաձայնվել, որոշ իրա իդեաներ չափից ռադիկալ կարան ընկալվեն կրոնական մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց կողմից: Բայց դե հարցը էդ չի:

Բանն այն է, որ Ֆաուլզը իրան աթեիստ էր համարում, ինչի մասին բազմիցս հիշատակելա: Ինչը և պետք էր ապացուցել:




> "Քանի որ մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, *թե ինչպե՞ս այն, ինչը չկա, կարող է ազդել նրա վրա, ինչը կա, նրանք պնդում են, որ "Աստված" կա* և ինչ-որ ազդեցություն է գործադրում: Մեր` "Աստծո" և նրա շարժառիթների չճանաչելը կմնա անվերջ: Հարցնել, թե "Ի՞նչ է Աստված" ավելի անիմաստ է, քան հետաքրքրվել. "Ե՞րբ է սկսվում և ե՞րբ է վերջանում անվերջությունը":


Ինչ վերաբերվումա Արիստոսին: Իրա մեջ "Աստված" բառը միշտ գրվումա չակերտների մեջ` ասելա թե Ֆաուլզը հասկացնելա տալիս, որ ուրիշ իմաստա տալիս էդ բառին, ոչ էն իմաստը, որը սովորաբար հասկանում են "Աստված" ասելով: Բացի այդ, Արիստոսի միջի աստվածը պարադոքսալ կերպով իմաստավորվումա միմիայն սեփական բացակայության դեպքում` ինքը իմաստ ունի միայն երբ չկա, երբ ոչ մի կերպ ոչ մի բանի վրա չի ազդում` ինչը բավականին պարզ էրևումա նույնիսկ քո մեջբերումից:




> Որոշեցի կարդալ "Մոգը", բայց, ցավոք, չի ստացվում արագ


Զարմանալի չի, ինքը բավականին բարդ գիրքա: Իրան պետքա դանդաղ կարդալ:




> "Աստված նրա հետ չի, բայց Սուրբ Հոգին ննջում է նրա մեջ":


Ինչ անպայմանա Սուրբ Հոգին լինի աստծո անբաժան մասը? 
Նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելով գրքի անվանումը:





> Ցանկանում եմ ասել, սիրելի Լեո, որ միգուցե պարտադիր չի՞, որ մութ սենյակում սև կատու չլինի...


Ֆաուլզը բազմիցս հայտարարելա, որ ինքը աթեիստա /օրինակ սեփական օրագրերում, որտեղ նշումա, որ երեք գլխավոր քաղաքասոցիալ պարտավորություններից առաջինը աթեիստ լինելնա/: Բայց դե մեկել գալիս ես դու ու ասում, որ չէ, Ֆաուլզը ոչ մի ձև չէր կարա աթեիստ լիներ: Ասելա թե սեփական պատրանքների ազդեցության տակ զբաղված ես Ֆաուլզի մտքերին գոյություն չունեցող իմաստ տալով, որը, իր հերթին, ամրապնդումա վերոնշյալ պատրանքները: Ու տենց անընդմեջ:
Մութ սենյակում գոյություն չունեցող կատու ման գալու տակ ես նկատի ունեմ հենց էդ պրոցեսսը:

Մյուս կողմից կարողա դու էնքան պայծառացած ես, որ Ֆաուլզից լավ գիտես, թե ինքը ինչի էր հավատում: Էդ դեպքում, եթե դժվար չի, գուշակի, թե ինչի եմ հավատում ես` մեկ էլ տեսար ինձնից լավ իմանաս   :Shok:  :

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2011), Skeptic (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իզուր: Գազան գիրքա:


Կարդացի: Իրոք, շատ լավ գիրք է:




> Մոտավոր թարգմանություն` Ֆաուլզը, չնայած տարբեր պատճառներով դրականա տրամադրված տարբեր կրոնների հանդեպ, չի կարծում, որ վերջիններս վստահելի են իրականության բացատրության հարցում, ու այնքանով են անվստահելի, որքանով պահանջում են, որ ինքը հավատա մարդկային դրական ատրիբուտներին ու հիշատակվող կրոնների աստվածների ուժին:


Համարյա լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո և Ֆաուլզի հետ այս հարցում, որովհետև ես էլ, չնայած տարբեր պատճառներով դրական եմ տրամադրված բոլոր կրոնների հանդեպ, չեմ կարծում, որ կրոնն ու Աստված միշտ գոյատևում են մեկտեղ: Ըստ իմ աշխարհայացքի` այս երկուսը երբեմն բարրիկադների երկու հակառակ կողմերում էլ կարող են լինել:




> Ֆաուլզի կարծիքը աթեիստ լինելու մասին. Ասելա թե աթեիստ լինելը բարոյական ընտրություն չի համարում, այլ համարումա մարդ լինելու պարտավորություններից մեկը:


 Հասկացա. այսինքն, ով աթեիստ չի` մարդ չի, կամ էլ լիիրավ մարդ չի:
Գիտես, Լեո ջան, ես էլ, մինչև 25-27 տարեկանս ինձ 100 տոկոսանոց աթեիստ էի համարում: Ոչինչ, անցավ: Բայց նույնիսկ իմ "աթեիստական" տարիներին ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել հարգել կամ չհարգել դիմացինիս` ըստ նրա դավանանքների:




> Բանն այն է, որ Ֆաուլզը իրան աթեիստ էր համարում, ինչի մասին բազմիցս հիշատակելա:


Լեո ջան, եթե մեկն անընդհատ պնդի քեզ, որ ինքն, ասենք, ազնիվ է, մի՞թե դու վերջիվերջո չես սկսի կասկածել նրա ազնվության վրա: Քանզի եթե ազնիվ է, ուրեմն ինչու՞ է անընդհատ հիշեցնում այդ մասին. 


> Ֆաուլզը բազմիցս հայտարարելա, որ ինքը աթեիստա /օրինակ սեփական օրագրերում


  միգուցե թո՞զ է փչում աչքերիդ: 
Այդպիսին է իմ մոտեցումը` Ֆաուլզի աթեիստ լինել-չլինելուն: Ինչու՞ է անընդհատ խոսում այդ մասին: Նույնիսկ մի տեսակ հիվանդագինություն կա նրա աթեիստ լինելու մեջ: Միգուցե նա ինչ-որ պատճա՞ռ ունի այդպես վարվելու: Կամ գուցե այդ դո՞ւ ես միակողմանի մոտենում Ֆաուլզին, գուցե դու՞ ես ցանկանում, որ նա այդպիսին լինի: Չնայած այն բանին, որ քո այդ թուլությունը վերագրում ես ինձ կամ Սելավիին... 




> Ինչ անպայմանա Սուրբ Հոգին լինի աստծո անբաժան մասը? Նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելով գրքի անվանումը:


Հաշվի առնենք, թե չառնենք գրքի անվանումը, Սուրբ Հոգու` Աստծո անբաժան մասը լինելը պարտադիր է: Որովհետև *չկա ոչինչ, որ Աստծո անբաժան մասը չլինի*: Իմ կարծիքով, Աստված` նշանակում է. աս-տված, այս-տրվածը: Ամենն, ինչ տրված է մեզ: Իսկ մեզ տրված է ամեն ինչ: Այս մասին ավելի ընդարձակ գրել եմ "Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն" բաժնում: Եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող ես բացել իմ` "Ոչ առանց Աստծո" էջը:




> Բայց դե մեկել գալիս ես դու ու ասում, որ չէ, Ֆաուլզը ոչ մի ձև չէր կարա աթեիստ լիներ:


Եթե ես քեզ ասեմ, որ ես դա ասում եմ միայն և միայն Ֆաուլզի հանդեպ ունեցած իմ մեծ հարգանքից, կհավատա՞ս: Բացատրեմ:
Աթեիզմը ես համարում եմ երիտասարդական հերքողականությանը յուրուհատուկ... անգլերեն ասում են` *իմիջ*, բայց ռուսերեն ավելի լավ են ասում. *վիպենդրյոժ*: Ծխելու պես մի բան: Մտածում ես, որ ծխելով` մեծանում ես, կամ օրիգինալ ես դառնում - սկսում ես ծխել: Գիտես, որ վնաս է առողջությանդ, բայց միևնույն է, թքա՛ծ, կարևորը գաղափա՛րն է... Նույնն  էլ աթեիզմն է: Հետո, երբ անցնում են երիտասարդ տարիները, շատերը հրաժարվում են ծխելուց էլ, աթեիզմից էլ: Ծխելուց ավելի դժվարությամբ են հրաժարվում, քանի որ դա, ինչ խոսք, որ հաճելի զբաղմունք է: Աթեիզմից հրաժարվում են ավելի հեշտ: Պատճա՞ռը: 
Պատկերացրու, որ դու ապրում ես մի սենյակում: Մի սենյակ է ընդամենը և ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Եվ տարիներ շարունակ լողանալու համար դու հասարակական բաղնիք ես գնում, ճաշելու համար գնում ես տանդ դիմացի ճաշարանը և այլն: ՈՒ հանկարծ, մի օր, տանդ պատին կախված գորգի հետևում մի դուռ ես հայտնաբերում, ու պարզվում է, որ համ լողարան ունես, համ զուգարան, համ էլ խոհանոց: Արդյո՞ք, մեղմ ասած, տարօրինակ չի լինի շարունակել հասարակական բաղնիք գնալը: 
Ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ երիտասարդությանն է յուրահատուկ առանձնահատուկ լինելու ցանկությունը: Իսկ հետո տարիները ստիպում են քեզ վերադառնալ իրականությանը: Այսինքն նրան, որ դու քեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի մի անբաժան մասնիկն ես ընդամենը, որ այդ աշխարհի հետ դու մի միասնականություն ես կազմում, և որ այդ միասնականության անունն է` Աստված:
Շատ քչերն են շարունակում երկար ժամանակ "երիտասարդ" ձևանալ: Համոզված եմ, որ Ֆաուլզը նրանցից չի:




> Ասելա թե սեփական պատրանքների ազդեցության տակ զբաղված ես Ֆաուլզի մտքերին գոյություն չունեցող իմաստ տալով, որը, իր հերթին, ամրապնդումա վերոնշյալ պատրանքները: Ու տենց անընդմեջ:
> Մութ սենյակում գոյություն չունեցող կատու ման գալու տակ ես նկատի ունեմ հենց էդ պրոցեսսը:


Ես, իհարկե, չգիտեմ Ֆաուլզի բուն միտքը: Բայց հաճույքով քեզ կբացատրեմ իմ պատրանքների պատճառը և այն, ինչ ես քաղեցի  (կամ գուցե ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել` պատրեցի) այս հիանալի գրքից:
Արվեստագետը, առավել ևս` գրողը, դա Աստծո դերակատարն է Երկրի վրա: Եվ, կատարելով իր աշխատանքը, նա ուղղակի ընդօրինակում է Արարչին` արարում է: Նա` արվեստագետը, մյուսներից ավելի լավ է պահպանել իր հիշողությունը (թող որ իր անգիտակցության մեջ) այն մասին, որ ինքն Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկն է հանդիսանում, և որ Աստված ստեղծել է իրեն` "Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ", այսինքն. Աստծո պես արարիչ և ստեղծարար:
Դու, Լեո ջան, իհարկե, կարող ես չհամաձայնվել ինձ հետ: Բայց դու չես կարող չհամաձայնվել Ֆաուլզի հետ, ով մեր հիշատակած "Մոգը" վեպի մեջ անմիջականորեն հենց դրանով է զբաղված: Իր բոլոր հերոսներին ստիպել է աստվածներ խաղալ. ինչո՞ւ: Իր բոլոր աստվածներին համախմբել է իր` Ֆաուլզ-Էրֆե-աթեիստի դեմ. ինչո՞ւ: Հազար ու մի փորձանք են սարքում խեղճ աթեիստի գլխին, որ ապացուցեն, թե Աստված չկա՞: Ո՞րն էր դրա իմաստը: Ի՞նչ իմաստ կար ապացուցելու այն, ինչ արդեն իրականություն էր. Նիկոլաս Էրֆեն արդե՛ն աթեիստ էր: Մի՞թե դրանով նա ցանկացավ ասել. "Տե՛ս, Նիկոլաս, մենք բոլորս աստվածներ ենք և դա նշանակում է, որ Աստված չկա": Ո՛չ, Լեո, ես համարում եմ, որ նա ասաց լրիվ հակառակը. "Մենք բոլորս աստվածներ ենք, որովհետև մենք այն ամբողջականության մասնիկներն ենք, որի անունն է Աստված": 
Եվ, վերջիվերջո, ինչի՞ բերեցին այդ անաստված աստվածները խեղճ աթեիստին, եթե ոչ նրան, որ նա հասկանա, թե ի՞նչ ասել է իսկական սերը:
Ես ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել քեզ Ֆաուլզի գրած նախաբանի վերջին  խոսքերը: Կներես, հիմա բոլորովին հնարավորություն չունեմ հայերեն թարգմանելու: Բայց կարդա, խնդրում եմ, հիշելով ասածս խոսքերը, որ միշտ չէ, որ Աստված և կրոն նույն բանն էն նշանակում:

Если и искать связную философию в  этом...  рагу из гипотез о сути человеческого существования, то искать  в отвергнутом заглавии, о котором я иногда жалею:  "*Игра  в  бога*".  Я  хотел, чтобы мой Кончис продемонстрировал набор личин, воплощающих представления  о боге - от мистического до научно-популярного; набор ложных  понятий  о  том, чего на самом деле нет, - об  абсолютном  знании  и  абсолютном  могуществе. Разрушение подобных миражей я до сих пор считаю  первой  задачей  гуманиста; хотел  бы  я,  чтобы  некий  сверх-Кончис  пропустил  арабов  и  израильтян, ольстерских католиков и протестантов через эвристическую мясорубку, в  какой побывал Николас.
     Я не оправдываю поведение Кончиса во время казни, но  признаю  важность вставшей перед ним дилеммы. Бог и свобода - понятия полярно противоположные; люди  верят  в  вымышленных  богов,  как  правило,  потому,  что   страшатся довериться дьяволу. Я прожил достаточно, чтобы понять,  что  руководствуются они при этом добрыми побуждениями. Я же следую основному  принципу,  который пытался заложить и в эту книгу: *истинная свобода - между тем и другим, а  не в том или в другом только*, а значит, она не может быть абсолютной.  Свобода, даже  самая  относительная  -  возможно,  химера;  но  я  и  по   сей   день придерживаюсь иного мнения.




> Մյուս կողմից կարողա դու էնքան պայծառացած ես, որ Ֆաուլզից լավ գիտես, թե ինքը ինչի էր հավատում: Էդ դեպքում, եթե դժվար չի, գուշակի, թե ինչի եմ հավատում ես` մեկ էլ տեսար ինձնից լավ իմանաս  :


Հավատում ես Ֆաուլզին:

Հ.Գ. Մի "*պայծառացած*" միտք համենայն դեպս կասեմ. մի հավատա: Նրա պնդած "աթեիստ" լինելը` վիպենդրյոժ է:

ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Սիրելի Լեո: Ես մեծ հաճույք ստացա քեզ հետ շփվելուց: Հաճույքով կշարունակեի այն ուրիշ թեմանբերի մեջ էլ: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եվ մի՞թե սա զրույց չէ՝ Աստծո հետ…

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3507723.html...3314675857074b

----------


## Sambitbaba

1.

*ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ ՀԻՍՈՒՍ  ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ՀԵՏ*

                                                                                 ..............................................................    
*Ասաց Հիսուս. "Ես` լույսն եմ, ինչը բոլորի վրա է: Ես` ամեն ինչ եմ. ամենն ինձանից է դուրս եկել, և ամենն ինձ է վերադարձել: Կտրի՛ր ծառը, Ես` այնտեղ եմ; բարձրացրու՛ քարը, և այնտեղ էլ Ինձ կգտնես":
                       ...................................................................Պարականոն Ավետարան Թովմասի

*
ՀԱՐՑ.        
Բարև, Հիսուս: Կարելի՞ է արդյոք քեզ հետ զրուցել:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Քեզ նույնպես բարև: Կարելի է: Խնդրեմ:*

ՀԱՐՑ.        
Շնորհակալ եմ: ՈՒրեմն, խնդրում եմ, ասա.
                   Քո կյանքի և նաև խոսքերիդ հիման վրա
                   մարդիկ ստեղծեցին քրիստոնեությունը...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Հավատա, ինձ համար դա տխուր պատմություն է...*

ՀԱՐՑ.        
Իսկ Ավետարաններն, ասա, խնդրում եմ,
                   Քո խոսքերն ու գործերը... իրոք... արտացոլու՞մ են:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Մասնավորապես...
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        
Մասնավորապե՞ս: 
                   Պատճառը մարդու մտքի
                    սնանկությու՞նն է:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Ոչ, դա պարզապես
                   քաղաքականություն է:
                   Չնայած ասում են, 
                   իբր Սուրբ Գիրքը
                   միայն և միայն 
                   Սուրբ Հոգու միտքն է,
                   և սակայն, ցավոք, 
                   միշտ չէ, որ ճիշտ է 
                   այդ լուրջ պնդումը:
                   Ձեռնածուները 
                   միշտ զգացել են
                    ուժի աղբյուրը:

Ես, միևնույն է, սիրում եմ:
Ես` ամբողջովին,- Սեր եմ:

Իսկ ինձանից սարքեցին
մի կուռք հասարակ:
Եվ այն էլ, կուռք` մեռած:
Ձեր ժամանակակիցներից
ինչ-որ մեկն ասաց.
"Կենդանի Քրիստոս պետք չէ,
պետք է Քրիստոս` մեռած:
Պետք է Քրիստոս` հարմար,
որպեսզի կարողանանք նրան
և այսպես, և այնպես շուռ տալ":

Բայց Ես, իրոք, կենդանի եմ:
Եվ Ես` սիրում և տառապում եմ:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.          
Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել,
թե ինչում են կայանում
                     այդ աղավաղումներն
                     Ավետարաններում:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Դե, ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ է:
                    Ինչ-որ բան` հեռացված է:
                    Իսկ ինչ-որ բան ուղղակի
                    ավելացված է: 

*ՀԱՐՑ.        
 Իսկ ի՞նչն է հեռացված:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Շատ մեկնություններ և իմաստներ են հեռացվել,
          թե ինչու՞ եմ Ես այս կամ այն բանն ասել ու արել:
                   Իսկ ավելացված է, օրինակ, շատ կարևոր մի բան,
                   որ առանց Եկեղեցու, իբր, դու չես ընկնի Դրախտ:
                   Դա սկզբունքային և կարևոր մի տեղ է:
                   Այստեղ են Պետրոսի հետևյալ խոսքերը.
                   "Ահա՛ վեմ,  որի վրա Ես իմ Եկեղեցին կշինեմ":
                   Շատ չարաշահումներ այստեղից են սկսվել:
                   Այսուհետ ամեն ոք յուրովի է մեկնում,
                   թե ի՞նչ ասել է Եկեղեցի և ինչո՞վ  են այն ուտում:

*ՀԱՐՑ.        
Իսկ ինչու՞մ է այդ խոսքերի իմաստը կայանում:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Եկեղեցին` Հոգու փոխանցման միջոց է հանդիսանում:  
                   Դա` շատ կարևոր հոգևոր մի տարածություն է,
                   որտեղ ընկնելով, դու տեսնում ես Ճշմարտությունը:
                   Իսկ ամենն, ինչ հետո ծնվեց. տաճարները, սպասավորները`
                   դա քաղաքական մեքենան է, որ գործի դրեց շարժիչները:
                   Ինձ հետ համարյա կապ չունի այդ ամենը:
                   Իմ անունն այդ հարցում ուղղակի չարաշահվում է:*

ՀԱՐՑ.        
Կտակարաններն ասում են,
                    որ միայն քեզ հավատացողները
                    կարող են փրկվել: Այդ կարծիքին են
                    շատ քրիստոնեաներ էլ:
                    Արդյո՞ք քոնը չեն
                    այս մտքերն ու խոսքերը:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.  
*Խոսքերը` իմն են, 
                    բայց նրանց աղավաղել են:
                   Անվերապահ հավատալ, 
                   նշանակում է` վստահել:
                   Եվ դա նույնը չէ,
                   ինչ կուռքի տեղ դնել:
                   Դու տարբերությունը 
                   հիմա հասկանու՞մ ես:
                   Կենդանի Հիսուսին վստահել, 
                   Կենդանի Հիսուսին բացվել:
                    Այսինքն, հավատալ, 
                    որ դու ինքդ էլ կարող ես
                    լինել և ապրել այնպես, 
                    ինչպես արել եմ ես:
                    Եթե ես` արել եմ, 
                    ուրեմն, դու՛ք էլ կարող եք:
                    Սա՛ է հավատի մեջ 
ամենակարևորը:
                    Այլ ոչ թե ճակատ կոտրել 
                     ինձ խոնարհվելով...
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        
 Բայց մենք Դրախտ կընկնենք 
                    միայն քո միջոցով…

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.  
* Ես այդպես չեմ ասել: 
                     Իմ միջոցով` կարող եք:
Բայց գոյություն ունեն 
ուրիշ ճանապարհներ էլ:
Իսկ իրականում` 
կասեմ քեզ անկասկած.
մեկ ճանապարհ կա միայն 
քեզ տանող դեպի Աստված:
Այդ ճանապարհը` դու ես: 
Իսկ ես` ընդամենը լույս եմ,
որ քեզ ճանապարհն եմ 
դեպի քեզ ցույց տվել:
Եվ ես ապացուցեցի, 
որ այդ կարելի է անել:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.         
Իսկ ե՞րբ դա տեղի ունեցավ:
Ե՞րբ դու ապացուցեցիր:
Այնժամ, երբ խա՞չ բարձրացար:
Միգուցե, երբ` համբարձվեցի՞ր:
Միգուցե, ավելի՞ վաղ...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Վաղ, իհարկե, ավելի վաղ:
 Ես արեցի դա նախքան
 քարոզել սկսելը:
Եվ ունեի ընտրություն ես.
անե՞լ, թե՞ չանել այդ:
 Ընտրեցի` քարոզել:
 Եվ անցա այդ ճամփան...
*
ՀԱՐՑ.          
Դու գիտեի՞ր, թե ինչի
                     դա քեզ կբերի:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Այո, գիտեի:*

ՀԱՐՑ.         
 Գիտեի՞ր, որ մի օր
                      եկեղեցի կսարքեն
                      և այդ եկեղեցում
                      քեզ կուռք կդարձնե՞ն...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Ոչ: Այդ գիտենալը
                      անհնար բան է
                      և հակառակ է
                      Աստծո օրենքին:
                      Աստծո օրենքի մեջ 
                      կարևորը այն է,
                     Որ ազատրություն ունի
                     մարդը` կամքի:
Այստեղ անհնար են 
բոլոր գուշակությունները:
Ճիշտ նմանապես,
նաև Հայտնությունը,
ինչը հզոր զենք է
ձեռնածուի ձեռքին:
Հովհաննու տեսիլքը
նրանց ձեռնտու էր:
Եվ, վերջիվերջո,
այդ տեսիլքը, որ ինքը
ոչ մի գուշակություն էլ
չէր հանդիսանում,
դարձավ կանոնագիր:
Մարդկության մեկ երրորդը
դարեր անխտիր
դարձավ այդ կոլլեկտիվ
հիպնոզի գերին:

Բայց այդպես էր պետք:
Այդպես էր թողնված:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        
 Ո՞վ էր այդ թողել:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Իհարկե` Աստված:
Դա էր  կամքը Հոր,
Հորն էր հարկավոր
ամենավտանգավոր 
ճանապարհներով
ճանապարհ մաղթել
իր զավակներին.
ճանապարհ հարթել
ածելու լեզվին:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.          
Նրա ինչի՞ն էր դա պետք:


ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Որպեսզի ապացուցեր,
որ մարդիկ` նրանք իրոք
արարումն են Աստծո
                     և ստեղծված են նրանք
Նրա կերպ և նմանությամբ:
*

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.*

ՀԱՐՑ.          
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պատահեց,
որ դու Քրիստոս դարձար:
Դա` Հայտնությու՞ն էր:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Նախասահմանում էր դա:*

ՀԱՐՑ.          
Իսկ մինչև Հիսուսը
                     դու մարմնավորվե՞լ ես
                     որպես մարդ երբևիցէ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.   
*Այո:*

ՀԱՐՑ.        
 Իսկ հայտնի՞ է արդյոք
                    այդ մարդու անունը
                    այժմ մարդկությանը:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.  
*Դա կարևոր չէ:*

ՀԱՐՑ.        
Բայց այդ մարմնավորումը
                   նու՞յնպես բովանդակալից էր
                   վառ առաքելությամբ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Այո, այդ առաքելությունը
                   նշանակալի մի էջ է
                   մարդկության պատմության:

*ՀԱՐՑ.       
 Իսկ Գողգոթայից հետո
                   դու վերամարմնավորվե՞լ ես:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. 
*Ոչ, բայց հոգուս վերքերը
                   մինչ այսօր` դեռ ցավում են:*

ՀԱՐՑ.       
Իսկ ի՞նչն է դրա պատճառը.
                  այն, որ քեզ չհասկացա՞ն...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Ոչ: 
Պատճառը` Կյանքն է:
                    Այն, որ կենդանի եմ մինչ այժմ:
                    Լինեի ես մեռած, 
                    նրանք չէին ցավի:

                     Ոմանք համարում են,
                    Որ ես` մաքուր լույս եմ:
                    Մարդիկ համարում են,
                    Որ չունեմ ես պրոբլեմ,
                    Բայց ես զգում եմ
                    Ամբողջ աշխարհը,
                    Նրա ուրախությունն ու
Ցավը` համատեղ:
Քանի որ կենդանի եմ`
Զգում եմ ես ցավը:
Բայց դա չի նշանակում
Թե ես ստրուկն եմ ցավի:
Զգում եմ ես ամեն ինչ:
Զգում եմ ես Կյանքը:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
ՈՒրեմն, ցավ զգում է
                    Ոչ միայն մեր մարմի՞նը:
                    ՈՒրեմն, ցավ զգում է
                    Նաև մեր Հոգի՞ն...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Լսիր, ես ինքը` Կյանքն եմ,
                    Դու հասկանու՞մ ես:
                    Ի՞նչ մարմնի մասին է
                    Այստեղ խոսքը գնում:
                    Ես` ամենուր եմ,
                    Մարմնով էլ, անմարմին էլ:
                    Ես` ամեն ինչում եմ
                    Եվ մեջն ամեն մարդու:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Ասա ինձ, խնդրում եմ, 
Այն պատմությունը,
                    Որ մարդկանց հայտնի է 
Որպես Հուդայի մատնություն, -
                    Այդ պատմությունը 
Իրո՞ք, մատնություն է:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Ոչ, մատնություն չէ, 
Այլ` նախասահմանում: 
                     Ծանր նախանշում, 
Դաժան, անտանելի:
                     Բարեպաշտ երևալը 
Չէ՞ որ հեշտ է ավելի: 
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ 
Հուդային զրպարտե՞լ են:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Իհարկե: Հեքիաթներ 
Բոլորն էլ սիրում են,
                     Հատկապես հեքիաթներ, 
Լիքը չար հերոսներով:*

ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Եվ նա` քո  աշակերտն էր
                     բառի բուն իմաստո՞վ:
                     Եվ նա իրագործել է
                     իր առաքելությու՞նը:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Հուդան Իմ աշակերտն էր,
աշակերտներից լավագույնը:
Նա` ամենամոտիկն էր Ինձ
և սրտով` ամենամաքուրը:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.      - 
ՈՒրեմն, ինչո՞ւ Հուդան
կախաղան բարձրացավ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Նա գիտեր իր խնդիրը,
 բայց` չդիմացավ:
Նրա գիտակցությունն ու
 նախասահմանումը
 ընդհարման մեջ մտան
 մեկմեկու հանդեպ:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Իսկ Հուդան հետո
վերամարմնավորվե՞լ է:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Ոչ, հետո  ուրիշ կյանք
նա էլ չի ունեցել:*

ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Իսկ ո՞վ է նա հիմա:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Նա Իմ ընկերն է,
համբարձված մի էակ:*

ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում
Երկնային Արքայություն:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - *Հոգու վիճակ է դա:
Բայց` տեսնող Հոգու:
Հոգու, ով գիտի իր
իրական արժանիքը:
Հոգու, ով ճանաչել է,
թե Ով Է Ինքը:
Իսկ ճանաչելու համար էլ 
կյանք է պետք ապրել,
բայց որոշակի կյանք: 
Քանզի, եթե, ասենք,
մինչև խոր ծերություն 
նստես քարանձավում,
ծոմ պահես, ու նաև 
աղոթես  անդադրում, -
Միևնույն է, ոչ ոք 
չի տա քեզ գրավական,
թե այդպիսի կյանքով  հասար
Աստծո Արքայության:
Իսկ եթե հասկանում ես
կյանքն ու սիրում ես այն,
և եթե այդ սիրո մեջ
մարդիկ էլ տեղ կունենան,
Ուրեմն, շանսերը քո
ավելի կշատանան:
*
 ՀԱՐՑ.      - 
Իսկ Լերան քարոզն ու
պատվիրանները
կտակարաններում 
ճի՞շտ են արտացոլվել:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - *Ոչ ամբողջովին:*


ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Ո՞րն է Պատվիրանը
ամենահիմնական:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Սիրիր քո Աստծոն
քո ամբողջ սրտով, 
քո ամբողջ հոգով:
Բայց պետք է հասկանալ`
ինչպիսի՞ Աստծո:
Ու պետք է հասկանալ,
որ դու ինքդ ես Աստված:
Իսկական "Ես"-ը
հենց ինքն` Աստված է:
Բայց պետք է գիտակցել,
թե ո՞ր մի "Ես"-ն է այդ իրականը...
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Դու ՈՒսուցիչ ես 
բոլորի՞ համար:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր 
այդ ցանկանում են:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Այն ճակատագիրը, 
որ մենք ապրում ենք, 
արդյո՞ք անձամբ մեր 
կատարած ընտրությունն է:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Ընտրում է քո Հոգին:*

ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Ինչո՞վ է ուրեմն 
նա առաջնորդվում: 
Անցյալ մարմնավորումների 
թողած հետքերո՞վ,
անցյալ կյանքերում 
չավարտած գործերո՞վ, 
կարմայո՞վ, ինչպես այսօր 
մոդայիկ է ասել,
թե՞ ուրիշ մի բան էլ կա, 
որ ես չեմ լսել:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ.  - 
*Եվ մեկը, և մյուսը: 
Եվ, իհարկե, երրորդն էլ:
Բայց, ինչ խոսք, որ կան 
նաև ուրիշ պատճառներ:
Ասենք, օրինակ, 
թե կոնկրետ այս կյանքում 
ի՞նչն է քո Հոգուն 
ավելի շատ հետաքրքրել:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Նշանակում է, կարման 
 իմ կյանքի համար
մի ինչ-որ ճակատագիր
կարող է սահմանել,
Իսկ Հոգին կարող է
այն վերափոխել
և ավելի բարդ ուղի
իր համար ընտրե՞լ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - *Կարող է, իհարկե: 
Դա բնորոշ է 
հզոր Հոգու համար. 
տրամադրված խիզախության, 
փորձի կամ խաղի...
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Իսկ ասա, մեղքը 
գոյություն ունի՞: 
Եվ ի՞նչ է մեղքը:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Երբ հրաժարվում ես 
այն ճակատագրից, 
Ինչը որոշել է 
ապրել քո Հոգին` 
Հենց դա է մեղքը: 
Բայց գոյություն ունի 
Ավելի վատ բան էլ. 
Դա այն է, երբ մարդ  
ստեղծում է չարիք:*

ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Իսկ ի՞նչ է չարիքը:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Կյանքի ավերումը:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Մի՞թե չի կարող լինել 
ավերողի Ճակատագիր:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Ոչ: Կարող է լինել 
իրենց կյանքն ապրած 
արժանիքների և գաղափարների,
Կուռքերի և պաշտամունքների 
ավերողի Ճակատագիր:
Կան տարբեր տեսակի 
աղբահաններ, 
բայց նրանք չեն կոտրում 
կյանքը երբեք:
Նրանք կենդանի են: 
Եվ սիրել էլ կարող են: 
Իսկ սիրողը երբեք չի կարող 
կյանքն ավերել:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Իսկ Հուդայի օրինա՞կը: 
Չէ՞ որ նրա ճակատագիրն էր` 
քեզ խաչ բարձրացնել: 
Հուդան քեզ մատնեց...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Դա` համաձայնություն էր: 
Եվ ի՞նչ ասել է` մատնեց:
Ես ինչ է` թաքնվա՞ծ էի: 
Ես պարտիզա՞ն էի անտառում:
Ոչ ոք չէր կարող նույնիսկ 
մատով դիպչել ինձ: 

Դուք ինչ է, կասկածու՞մ եք 
արդյոք այդ հարցում:

Եվ ուրիշ ոչ ոք, 
Հուդայից բացի, 
չէր կարող բերել այն 
զինվորներին, հասկացիր:
Փորձեք գիտակցել 
դուք միտքն այս կարևոր. 
նման արարքի համար 
շատ մեծ ուժ է հարկավոր:
Եվ այն համաձայնությունը, 
որ կար մեր միջև: 
ՈՒրիշ ոչ ոք չէր կարող 
ծանրությունն այդ կրել...
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Բայց չէ՞ որ կային մարդիկ, 
որ ատում էին քեզ: 
Չէ՞ որ նրանք ցանկանում էին 
քեզ սպանել...

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. - 
*Կային, իհարկե: 
Եվ ինչ խոսք, 
որ այսօր էլ նրանք կան: 
Նրանք կույր էին 
ուժի տակ 
իրենց ատելության:
Բայց նման մարդկանց երբեք, 
ոչ մի դեպքում 
Հոգու ուժն 
ինձ մոտենալ անգամ 
չէր թույլատրում:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        - 
Այսինքն, քո Հոգու ուժն 
այնքան էր հզոր, 
Որ հենց այնպես քեզ վնաս պատճառել 
ոչ ոք չէր էլ կարո՞ղ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Իհարկե: Իսկ խաչը…
                      այն՝ նախատեսված էր:
                     Քավության զոհ էր այն
                      և ցուցատվական:

                      Ինչպես նաև միտք ունի այն
                      ալքիմիկական:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.        – 
Ո՞րն է այդ միտքը:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Այն, որ զոհաբերեցի ես
                      ընդամենը՝ մարմինը, -
                      այն, ինչից կառչում են
                      բոլորն անխտիր: 
                      Բայց զոհաբերությունն այդ՝
                      հանուն Հոգու էր.
                      Աստծո աշխարհում
                     կարևորն է՝  Հոգին:

                     Հենց այդ ակնթարթին,
                     ակնթարթին զոհաբերության, -
                     կատարվում է վերափոխումը
                     քո գիտակցության:

                     Այն ազատվում է
                     մարմնի կալանքից:

                     Եվ, ի հաշիվ դրա,
                     հանդես է գալիս 
                    մի լրիվ նոր որակ,
                     որ առաջ չկար.
                     Հոգին, գիտակցաբար
                     և հոժարակամորեն, -
                     կարողանում է հանգիստ
                     մարմնից  բաժանվել: 

                     Նախկինում երբեք
                     այդպես չէր եղել. 
                     դրա համար մարդ միշտ
                     տանջանքներ է կրել:

                     Ճիշտ է, եղել են
                     մարգարեներ,
                     որոնք որ մարմնով են
                     երկինք համբարձվել, -
                     Բայց դրանք՝ շատ քչերն են
                     և այդ փորձը նրանց
                     այդպես էլ չտարածվեց, 
                     այն եզակի մնաց:

                     Իսկ ես ցուցադրեցի
                     լրիվ նոր ճանապարհ.
                     առանց տանջանքների,
                     հանգիստ մահանալ:
                     Մեռնել, բայց պահպանել
                     գիտակցությունը,
                     և, որ առավել կարևոր է.
                     Հոգին պահպանել:
                     Գողգոթայից հետո
                     այն հասանելի դարձավ
                     ոչ միայն անհատների,
                     այլ բոլորի համար:
                     Եվ եթե իմ ճանապարհը
                     չխեղաթյուրեին՝
                     շատերի համար այն
                     կլիներ հասանելի…
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       - 
Իսկ մի՞թե խաչի վրա
                     դու չես տանջվել:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Տանջվել եմ, իհարկե,
                     ինչպե՞ս չեմ տանջվել…
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Հենց նոր ասացիր,
                     որ հնարավոր դարձավ
                     մեռնել առանց տանջանքների…

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Դա՝ մարդկանց համար:

                     Բայց, չէ՞ որ պետք էր մեկը,
                     որ բալանսը պահպանի:
                     Չէ՞ որ հարկավոր էր,
                     որ մեկնումեկը՝ վճարի:

                     Մարդկանց հանդեպ սիրով դրդված՝
                     կատարեցի ես այդ քայլը.
                     Ինձ համար՝ շատ մեծ քայլ էր դա,
                     չտեսնված մի քայլ էր…
*

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

3.

ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Ճի՞շտ են ասում արդյոք
                     կտակարանները,
                     որ վերջին ակնթարթին,
                     վերջին խոսքերդ էին,
                     երբ խաչի վրայից
                     Աստծոն դիմեցիր.
                     “Հայր իմ, ախ, Հայր իմ,
                     ինչու՞ ինձ լքեցիր…”

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Ոչ, այդպես չի եղել:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ ինչու՞ են այդ խոսքերը
                     քեզ վերագրում…

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – *Քաղաքականություն է դա,
                     մի՞թե չես հասկանում…
                     Դրա անտրամաբանականությունը
                    մի՞թե չես ըմբռնում:
                     Տես, սկզբում, հանգիստ
                     և հոժարակամ
                     ես խաչ եմ բարձրանում:
                     Ու մեկ էլ, հանկարծ…

                     Այս հակասականությունը
                     սերմանում է որդեր.
                     գիտակցաբար, կամ ՝ ոչ,
                     դու սկսում ես կասկածել:
                     Եվ այդ քո կասկածները՝
                     կգա մի ժամանակ, -
                      շատ լավ թիրախ կդառնան
                     ակնածուների համար:
                     Շատ հասարակ մի ձև է:
                     և սակայն՝ գործուն:
                     Եվ նման տեղերը
                     քիչ չեն Սուբ Գրքում:
                     Գիտակցությունը փորձում է
                     այդ տեղերը բացատրել,
                     մեկնաբանել դրանք և
                     գտնել մեծ իմաստներ…
                     Եվ հենց դրանով էլ նա
                     կարող է անգիտակցաբար
                     հեռացնել քեզ այն մտքերից,
                     որ, իրոք, ասել եմ: Օրինակ.
                     “Սիրիր մերձավորիդ,
                     ինչպես կսիրես քեզ”:

                     Այդպես, ցավոք սրտի,
                     Սուրբ Գիրքն ավերվեց: 

ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Կտակարաններում և ուրիշ
                      հոգևոր գրքերում
                      սիրո մասին, իրոք,
                     անչափ շատ է խոսվում:
                     Բայց որքան էլ դու փնտրես,
                     դու չես գտնի մի տեղ,
                     որ համ կասի քեզ. սիրիր,
                     համ էլ կասի, թե ինչպե՞ս…

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – Սերը՝ դա ուսմունք չէ, այլ
                      բնական վիճակը մարդու:
                     Սովորել սիրել՝ պետք չէ, -
                      այն քո մեջ միշտ ունես դու:
                     Ուղղակի քեզ հարկավոր է
                      ազատվել այն ամենից,
                     ինչ քո մեջ կուտակվել և
                      ծածկել է սերդ քեզանից:

                    Սերը՝ համայն լույս է:
                     Եվ՝ ամենուր է սերը:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Ասա խնդրեմ, Հիսուս,
                      իսկ մարդկանց մեջ արդյո՞ք
                      շատ են նրանք, ովքեր
                      բաց են Լույսիդ առջև:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Այո, քիչ չեն: Սակայն
                      շատ են նաև նրանք,
                      ովքեր իմ անվան տակ
                      հաճույքով թաքնվում
                      և իրենց սևումութ 
                      գործն են առաջ տանում:

                      Ես սեր եմ բարեմաղթում:
                      Իսկ շատերը ջանում են
                      իմ անվան տակ թաքնվել:
                      Ես… չէ, չեմ նեղանում:
                      Նրանց գործերի մեջ
                      երբեք չեմ էլ խառնվել:
                      Բայց ձեր արարքներն ինձ
                      հաճախ ցավալի են: 
                      Երբեմն՝ ուրախալի:
                      Բայց համաձայն եմ ես
                      Նրանց բոլորին էլ:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ ինչո՞վ են մարդիկ
                      քեզ ցավ պատճառում:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Նրանով, որ նրանք
                      մեկմեկու չեն սիրում…
                      Իրենց, կյանքը, Աստծոն…
                      ինչպե՞ս առանց սիրո…
                      Իսկ կարող էին սիրել, 
                      և սիրոց՝ լուսարձակել…
                      Եվ դա իմ մեծագույն 
                      ուրախությունը կլիներ:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ դու արդյոք, Հիսուս,
                      ունե՞ս ճակատագիր:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Ճակատագիրը 
                     մարդ հնարում է,
                     երբ ցանկանում է ազատ լինել
                     պատասխանատվությունից:*

ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ միտքը… Օգտակա՞ր է
                      արդյոք այն մարդու համար: 

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Անշուշտ: Չէ՞ որ միտքը
                     Աստծոց է տրված:
                     Իհարկե… մարդ երբեմն
                     կարող է նաև
                     Աստծո այդ մեծ նվերը
                     չարին ծառայեցնել:
                     Բայց քիչ չեն նաև դեպքերը,
                     երբ նույնիսկ առանց սեր,
                     մարդիկ, մտքով միայն
                     բարի գործեր են կատարել:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ ի՞նչ է կատարվում հիմա
                      մեր և մեր մոլորակի հետ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Մոլորակը՝ տենդի մեջ է:
                      Հարկավոր է վերականգնել
                      Արժանիքներն ու իմաստները,
                      որ քաղաքակրթությունն է սպանել:

*ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ ի՞նչ արժեքներ են դրանք:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Առաջին հերթին՝ Կյանքը:
                     Հետո՝ Երկիր մոլորակը:
                      Չէ՞ որ սա այն տեղն է,                    
                     որտեղ գիտակցությունը
                     մարմնավորվում է:
                     Նաև զարգանում է 
                     այստեղ գիտակցությունը:
                     Իսկ գիտակցությունը՝
                     դա ինքն է՝ Աստված:
                    Իսկ մարդիկ Երկրագունդը
                    տանջարան են դարձրել:
                    “Ծնվել մեղքի մեջ”, -
                    շատ տխուր է ասված:
                    Մի՞թե դա հենց այն է,
                    ինչ ցանկանում էր Աստված…
                    Ո’չ: Կյանքը՝ մարմնի մեջ՝
                    մեծագույն արժանիքն է,
                    քանզի հենց մարմնի մեջ է
                    Աստված գիտակցում Ինքն Իրեն…
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Իսկ ի՞նչ է այդ դեպքում
                      ավանդապահությունը:
                      Հոգևոր ուսմունքները,
                      որոնք մեծամասնությամբ
                      կյանքից բարձր են դնում
                      այծառակերպությունը,
                      պաշտանքը, 
                      սրբությունը…

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Իսկ ինչպե՞ս դու, առանց ապրել,
                     կանցնես պայծառակերպությունը:
                     Ավանդապահները՝ ճյուղին նստած՝
                     փորձում են այդ ճյուղը կտրել:
                     Եվ, ի՞նչ ասել է ավանդույթ,
                     իսկ ինքնախոստովանա՞նք…
                     Մի՞թե դուք բոլորդ
                     այդպես էլ չհասկացաք,
                     որ դրանք միջոցներ են,
                     որպեսզի դարձնեն մարդկանց
                     թույլ ու անօգնական,
                     ճորտ՝ ինչ-որ մեկից կախված…
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       -  
Ինչպե՞ս բացվել 
                      սիրո առջև…
                      Չէ՞ որ մեր ներսում
                      վաղուց ապրում են
                      թե ատելություն,
                       թե վիրավորանք, 
                       թե ագրեսսիա…

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Մաքրվեք: Դուք գիտեք
                      ձեր հոգին մաքրելու
                      բազում միջոցներ:
                      Սերը՝ բոլորի մեջ կա’:
                      Եթե դու փորձում ես այն
                      քո մեջ ներմուծել, -
                      դրանով դու հերքում ես,
                      որ այն արդեն ունես:
                      Իսկ դու փորձիր տեսնել,
                      թե ի՞նչն է սերդ ծածկում:
                      Տես և հեռացրու այն,
                      մի թող այն քո սրտում:
                      Հոգուդ ամենախորքում 
                      ընդունիր այդ որոշումը:
                      Իհարկե, դա հեշտ չէ:
                      Բայց դա է մաքրվումը:
*
ՀԱՐՑ.       – 
Շնորհակալ եմ, Հիսուս,
                      շնորհակալ եմ ես քեզ:

ՀԻՍՈՒՍ. – 
*Ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ:
                      Ավելի խիզախ եղեք:*
----------------------------

*ՎԵՐՋ*

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

*Լույսը խավարի հետ մի խառնիր*

----------

Sambitbaba (01.07.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շուտով կլրանա չորս ամիսը, ինչ տեղադրել եմ "ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ ՀԻՍՈՒՍ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ՀԵՏ" գործը: Էջի մոտ տաս հազար մուտքերից… լավ, հազարն էլ չասեմ, բայց առնվազն հարյուր մուտքը՝ հաստատ, - կատարվել են արդեն "Հարցազրույցը…" տեղադրելուց հետո: Լռությունը վախվորած սրբապղծել են երկու հոգի. Նետը՝ բացասական վարկանիշով, և Հովարսը՝ ինչպես միշտ, ոչինչ չակնարկող ակնարկով, ինչի համար վերջինիս, ինձանից բացի ոչ ոք շնորհակալության էլ չի արժանացրել:
Այնպես որ՝ համարյա համատարած լը-ռու-թյուն… 

Եվ բնականաբար հարց է ծագում. ո՞րն է ձեր լռության պատճառը, քրիստոնեա և ոչ-քրիստոնեա հայեր… Ինչո՞ւ վերջիններդ՝ հեգնանքով, իսկ առաջիններդ՝ փրփրած, - չեք հերքում իմ առաջարկած Քրիստոսին: Ի՞նչն է ձեզ խանգարում անել այդ…

Խոսքս մեր էսթետներին չի ուղղված իհարկե, ում՝ գործի գեղարվեստական արժանիքները թույլ չեն տալիս մի քանի տողից ավել կարդալ: Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ նրանց հետ. "Հարցազրույցն…" ինչ խոսք, որ գեղարվեստական արժեքներ չունի: Բայց այդ մասին չէ, որ ուրախ կլինեի լսել ձեր կարծիքը: Վերջիվերջո ես այն տեղադրել եմ ոչ թե "Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում", իսկ այստեղ խոսակցության թեման քիչ այլ է: Ինչն էլ հենց հետաքրքրում է ինձ ներկա պարագային և ստիպում է կրկնել հարցս. ո՞րն է ձեր լռության պատճառը:

Քանի որ տեղյակ չեմ ձեր պատճառներին, թույլ տվեք առաջարկել իմ՝ ինձ հնարավոր թվացող երկու տարբերակները:

*Առաջին*. վախենում եք:

Դուք՝ քրիստոնեաներդ, եթե փրփրած չեք հերքում իմ Քրիստոսին, որը շատ է տարբերվում ձերից, ուրեմն ներքուստ ցանկանում եք, որ իմ Քրիստոսի աշխարընկալումը ձերինն էլ դառնա և… վախենում եք հենց դրանից. իսկ ի՞նչ կասեն դրան ձեր պապերն ու կրոնները: Այո՝ կրոնները, քանզի միակ կրոնի մեջ եղած տարբեր հակասությունների պատճառով դուք այն հազար ու մի կրոնի ու աղանդի եք մասնատել… Իսկ հիմա, միգուցէ դեռևս բնազդաբար, բայց միևնույն է, սկսում եք ընկալել, որ, ունենալով իմ առաջարկած Քրիստոսին, դուք կրոնների այդ բազմազանությանն արդեն չէիք էլ հանդիպի:
Եվ նորից՝ վախենում եք: Քանզի վախն է ձեր հիմնական շարժառիթը, այլ ոչ թե՝ սերը…

Իսկ դուք՝ աթեիստներդ, եթե հեգնանքով չեք հերքում իմ Քրիստոսին, ուրեմն, հնարավոր է մտածում եք, որ, իմ առաջարկած Քրիստոսին ունենալու դեպքում, միգուցէ արդեն անիմա՞ստ է դառնում նրանից հրաժարվելը…

*Երկրորդ*. անտարբեր եք:

…Եթե դուք /քրիստոնեաներդ և ոչ-/ անտարբեր եք մարդկության կարևորագույն արժանիքներից մեկի հանդեպ, ուրեմն ավելի լավ կլիեր… վախենայիք…

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2011), Արէա (23.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Sambitbaba, մինչ վերևում տված հարցիդ պատասխանելը ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ:
"Պարականոն Ավետարան Թովմասի"-ն դո՞ւ ես  գրել, թե՞ թարգմանել ես:
Իհարկե հարցազրույցի Հիսուսը տարբերվում է ավետարանական Հիսուսից, բայց ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ասելով " իմ առաջարկած Հիսուսը":

----------


## Sambitbaba

> "Պարականոն Ավետարան Թովմասի"-ն դո՞ւ ես  գրել, թե՞ թարգմանել ես:


Իհարկե ոչ, սիրելի Վեյ: 
Պարականոն Ավետարանները (Апокрифические Евангелия) քիչ չեն: Կան նաև. Փիլիպոսի, Մարիամի, Հուդայի և այլն: Եվ բացի Ավետարաններն էլ մեծ քանակությամբ Պարականոն գրականություն կա այսօր: Մի խոսքով, այն ամենը, ինչ Աստվածաշնչի մեջ տեղ չի գտել, համարվել է Պարականոն: Այսինքն, մինչև չորրորդ դարը, մինչև Աստվածաշնչի կազմավորումը, երբ մի քանի անհատներ որոշեցին, թե ինչն է լավ կամ վատ ամբողջ մարդկության համար, վերջինս /մարդկությունը/ շատ ավելի տեղեկություններ ուներ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կյանքի, գործունեության և , որ ամենակարևորն էր, ուսմունքի մասին, քան Եկումենիկ Ժողովը հարմար գտավ թողնել հետագա սերունդներին…

Թովմասի Ավետարանը  մնացածից ավելի լավ է պահպանվել և ամբողջապես մեզ է հասել նրա ղպտերեն թարգմանությունը, որը հայտնաբերվել է շատ ուրիշ գրերի հետ Նագ-Համմադիում  1945 թվին:
Հատվածը ես թարգմանել եմ ռուսերենից:




> Իհարկե հարցազրույցի Հիսուսը տարբերվում է ավետարանական Հիսուսից, բայց ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ասելով " իմ առաջարկած Հիսուսը":


Հենց այդ տարբերությունն էլ ի նկատի ունեմ, սիրելի Վեյ: Այն տարբերությունը, ինչի մասին խոսում է ինքը՝ Հիսուս, "Հարցազրույցում…": Օրինակ.
*"Շատ մեկնություններ և իմաստներ են հեռացվել,
թե ինչու՞ եմ Ես այս կամ այն բանն ասել ու արել:
Իսկ ավելացված է, օրինակ, շատ կարևոր մի բան,
որ առանց Եկեղեցու, իբր, դու չես ընկնի Դրախտ:"*

Եվ այլ նման տեղեր…

----------


## E-la Via

> Իհարկե ոչ, սիրելի Վեյ: 
> Պարականոն Ավետարանները (Апокрифические Евангелия) քիչ չեն: Կան նաև. Փիլիպոսի, Մարիամի, Հուդայի և այլն: Եվ բացի Ավետարաններն էլ մեծ քանակությամբ Պարականոն գրականություն կա այսօր: Մի խոսքով, այն ամենը, ինչ Աստվածաշնչի մեջ տեղ չի գտել, համարվել է Պարականոն: Այսինքն, մինչև չորրորդ դարը, մինչև Աստվածաշնչի կազմավորումը, երբ մի քանի անհատներ որոշեցին, թե ինչն է լավ կամ վատ ամբողջ մարդկության համար, վերջինս /մարդկությունը/ շատ ավելի տեղեկություններ ուներ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կյանքի, գործունեության և , որ ամենակարևորն էր, ուսմունքի մասին, քան Եկումենիկ Ժողովը հարմար գտավ թողնել հետագա սերունդներին…
> 
> Թովմասի Ավետարանը  մնացածից ավելի լավ է պահպանվել և ամբողջապես մեզ է հասել նրա ղպտերեն թարգմանությունը, որը հայտնաբերվել է շատ ուրիշ գրերի հետ Նագ-Համմադիում  1945 թվին:
> Հատվածը ես թարգմանել եմ ռուսերենից:


Ես այդ ավետարանների մասին լսել էի, բայց չգիտեի, որ էդպես են կոչվում, բայց Sambitbaba ջան, այս հարցազրույցը, որ թարգմանել ես,  ո՞վ է գրել: Սա հիմնված է Թոմասի ավետարանի վրա???

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես այդ ավետարանների մասին լսել էի, բայց չգիտեի, որ էդպես են կոչվում, բայց Sambitbaba ջան, այս հարցազրույցը, որ թարգմանել ես,  ո՞վ է գրել: Սա հիմնված է Թոմասի ավետարանի վրա???


Ոչ, Վեյ ջան: Սա հերթական չեննելինգ է: Ցավոք, "չեննելինգ" բառի հայերենը մենք չունենք, իսկ ես մոտավորապես փորձում եմ թարգմանել այն որպես "հաղորդատվություն": 
Ես ընդամենը թարգմանել եմ այն և վերածել փոքրիկ պոեմի: Ինչու պոեմի՞… Չգիտեմ: Միգուցէ միտք կար հետագայում այն "Մատեան Երանությանի" մեջ ընդգրկելու… Կան ծրագրեր՝ տեղադրելու նմանատիպ "Հարցազրույցներ" ուրիշների հետ էլ, ասենք. Բուդդա, Լյուցիֆեր, Միքայել Հրեշտակապետ, Վելես, Մահ, Տոտ Հերմես Տրիսմեգիստ, Մետատրոն և այլն: Ցավոք, ժամանակս չի հերիքում…

Ստացվում է, որ կարող ես համարել, որ սա` իրական հարցազրույց է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ...

----------


## E-la Via

Նախ ասեմ, որ այս գործը այսօր եմ առաջին անգամ տեսել:
Հասկանում եմ, որ այս հարցազրույցը թարգմանելով ու այն այստեղ տեղադրելով` դու ցանկացել ես, որ Հիսուսի վերաբերյալ մարդիկ իրենց որոշ հարցեր տան ու որ մի քիչ դուրս գան Հիսուսի մասին ավետարանչական պատկերացումներից, բայց...

Երկար ժամանակ բազում հակասություննի պատճառով չեմ կարողացել ճշտել, թե ինձ համար, ո՞վ է Հիսուսը: Որպեսզի երկար չխոսեմ իմ փնտրտուքներից, ասեմ, որ նրա պատկերը վերջապես սկեց ուրվագծվել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մի փոքր ավելի խորը ըմբռնեցի այս խոսքերը.
_"Սիրիր դիմացինիդ այնպես, ինչպես քեզ կսիրես":_

Ինչպես թարգամնությանդ մեջ է ասվում.



> Ես` ամբողջովին Սեր եմ:


Ինձ համար Հիսուսը հենց ինքը Սերն է:

Մեզանից ամեն մեկն իր պատկերացումն ունի ցանկացած հարցի շուրջ ու ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե որն է ավելի ճիշտ:
Ասածս ի՞նչ է:
Իմ Հիսուսը պարտադիր չի նման լինի քո կամ մյուսների Հիսուսին: Ամեն մեկն ինքն է գալիս դեպի Հիսուսը: Ես այսպես եմ զգում, տեսնում Նրան, բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ ես ավելի ճիշտ եմ տեսնում ու իմ տեսածն ինձ ավելի է ազատագրում, քան ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդը: Եթե անգամ հիմա տեսնենք ու լսենք Հիսուսի քարոզները, էլի ամեն մեկս ըստ մեր կարողությունների ենք դա ըմբռնելու, մեկնաբանելու:

Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ լռում:
Քրիստոնյան կլռի, որովհետև մի մասը համամիտ չի լինի գրված տողերի հետ, որովհետև նրանց այլ բան են սովորեցրել: Մյուս մասին, նույնիսկ եթե հոգեհարազատ տողեր գտնի ու սկսի իրեն հարցեր տալ, ժամանակ է պետք դրանց պատասխանները գտնելու համար: Ու այս հատվածը կարող է վախ ունենալ, որովհետև շատ բան պետք է վերանայի, քանդի, նորովի տեսնի ու կառուցի:
Աթեիստին ընդհարապես չեմ կարծում, որ կհետաքրքրի այս նյութը: 

 Ակումբցիները, որոնք երևի հանդիպել են այս գործին /իսկ նրանց մեծամասնությունը, որքան որ հասցրել եմ հասկանալ նախապաշարմունքներից, սահմաններից ազատ մարդիկ են ու չեմ կարծում, որ սրան կմոտենային նախատրամադրվածությամբ/, արդեն իսկ ունեն իրենց հստակ պատկերացումները: Ոմանք հնարավոր է կարդացել են ու հասկացել, որ այն իրեց ոչինչ չի տալիս, ոմանց հնարավոր է դա չի հետաքրքրել, որն ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, որ անտարբեր են այս հարցի հանդեպ:

 Հետաքրքրողին կհետաքրքրի, իսկ եթե չի հետաքրքրում, ի՞նչ արած:

Sambitbaba ջան, ամեն դեպքում ես հետաքրքրությամբ այն կարդացի: Եթե էլի կլինեն հարցազրույցների թարգմանություններ` անպայման տեղադրիր:

----------

aragats (24.10.2011), Sambitbaba (24.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Շուտով կլրանա չորս ամիսը, ինչ տեղադրել եմ "ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ ՀԻՍՈՒՍ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ՀԵՏ" գործը: Էջի մոտ տաս հազար մուտքերից… լավ, հազարն էլ չասեմ, բայց առնվազն հարյուր մուտքը՝ հաստատ, - կատարվել են արդեն "Հարցազրույցը…" տեղադրելուց հետո: Լռությունը վախվորած սրբապղծել են երկու հոգի. Նետը՝ բացասական վարկանիշով, և Հովարսը՝ ինչպես միշտ, ոչինչ չակնարկող ակնարկով, ինչի համար վերջինիս, ինձանից բացի ոչ ոք շնորհակալության էլ չի արժանացրել:
> Այնպես որ՝ համարյա համատարած լը-ռու-թյուն…


Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց վստահ եմ, որ հասկացել ես հովարսի ակնարկը

----------


## հովարս

> Ոչ, Վեյ ջան: Սա հերթական *չեննել*ինգ է: Ցավոք, "չեննելինգ" բառի հայերենը մենք չունենք, իսկ ես մոտավորապես փորձում եմ թարգմանել այն որպես "հաղորդատվություն":


Հարգելի way,  Չեննելեր - անվանում են տրանս մեդիումներին/հոգեկանչներին, որոնք շփվում են մահացած մարդկանց հոգիների հետ, որը Աստված արգելել է:




> Ստացվում է, որ կարող ես համարել, որ սա` իրական հարցազրույց է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ...


 Լույսը խավարի հետ մի խառնիր

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց վստահ եմ, որ հասկացել ես հովարսի ակնարկը


Հարգում եմ վստահությունդ, բայց ցավոք, չէի հասկացել ակնարկդ, քանի դեռ չէի կարդացել քո հաջորդ գրառումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հարգելի way,  Չեննելեր - անվանում են տրանս մեդիումներին/հոգեկանչներին, որոնք շփվում են մահացած մարդկանց հոգիների հետ, որը Աստված արգելել է:


Մի քիչ խառնում ես ալիքները, սիրելի Հովարս: Մահացած մարդկանց հոգիների հետ շփվողներին անվանում են *սպիրիտուալիստներ*, կամ, ինչպես դու ես հիշատակում, հոգեկանչներ: Եվ քո ասած՝ Աստծո արգելքներին լրիվ համամիտ էին արդեն թեոսոֆիստները՝ տասնիններորդ դարի վերջերից սկսած, մեծաճանաչ Ելենա Բլավատսկայայի գլխավորությամբ, որին նույնպես դուք Աստծո կողմից արգելված եք համարում: Վերջինս պնդում էր, որ սպիրիտուալիզմը ցավալի արդյունքներ կարող է ունենալ /չխորանանք/:
Սպիրիտուալիզմի սխեման հետևյալն էր: Մեդիումը/հոգեկանչը/ կանչում էր որևէ ոգու /երբեմն նույնիսկ ստիպողաբար/, և փորձում էր նրանից պոկել իրեն հետաքրքրող տեղեկությունները:

Սրա բացարձակ հակապատկերն է չեննելինգը/հաղորդատվություն/: Հոգին, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել. Տիեզերական որևէ էություն, - իր համար մի չեննելեր/կանալ, հաղորդիչ/ է ընտրում, որն արդեն փոխանցում է մեզ այն ամենը, ինչ ցանկանում է մեզ հասցնել տվյալ էությունը:
Նախկինում էլ, չնայած շատ սակավաթիվ, բայց երբեմն չեննելինգի օրինակներ եղել են: Օրինակ, հենց վերոհիշյալ Ելենա Բլավատսկայան միշտ էլ պնդել է, որ իր հանրաճանաչ "Գաղտնի Դոկտրինա" և "Քողազրկված Իսիդա" գրքերը գրել է Համբարձված Ուսուցիչների թելադրանքով: 
Այդ նույն Համբարձված Ուսուցիչներից առնվազն մեկի՝ էլ Մորիայի մասին է խոսում Նիկոլայ Ռերիխը, ասելով, որ էլ Մորիան եղել է իր ուսուցիչը: Եվ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ իր ասածը հաստատելու համար է, որ նա իր "Ագնի Յոգայի"/ևս մեկ չեննելինգ/ առաջին գիրքն անվանել է "Մորիայի ծաղիկները":

Արժէ՞ արդյոք ձեզ հիշեցնել մեր ամենահայտնի չեննելերի մասին, որն արդեն երկու հազար տարի առաջ մեզ հասցրեց Աստծո խոսքը…

Այսօրվա հաղորդատվությունն ուրիշ նպատակների է ծառայում: Քանի որ չեղյալ հայտարարվեց Աշխարհի վերջը, և քանի որ մենք չվերացանք, այլ մեզ թույլ տրվեց շարունակել մեր կյանքն ու անցնել մեր մոլորակի էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման հաջորդ փուլը, - այժմ մեզ արդեն նոր գիտելիքներ են հարկավոր մեր մասին, Տիեզերքի մասին, Աստծո մասին, որոնց կարիքը, Աստծո սկզբնական ծրագրի համաձայն, մենք չունեինք, քանզի այսօր արդեն պետք է որ վերացած լինեինք…
Հաղորդատվության միջոցով մենք այսօր ստանում ենք այդ նոր գիտելիքները: Հաղորդատուները շատ են այսօր, քանի որ շատ է նաև ստանալիք ինֆորմացիան, իսկ ժամանակը՝ քիչ…
Թվարկեմ նրանցից մի քանիսին /ըստ ինձ՝ հիմնականներին/.

*Քրայոնը* մեզ է հասցնում իր մտքերը *Լի Քերրոլլի* օգնությամբ,
*Կիրաէլը *  - *Ֆրեդ Սթերլինգի* օգնությամբ,
*Ռամթան* - *Ջեյ Զի Նայթի* օգնությամբ,
*Միքաել Հրեշտակապետը* - *Ռոննա Գերմանի* օգնությամբ
և այլն և ուրիշ շատերը:

Սա՝ մի փոքր էքսկուրս չեննելինգի/հաղորդատվության/ մասին, սիրելի Հովարս, որպեսզի այլևս չխառնես այն սպիրիտուալիզմի հետ և ուրիշներին էլ շփոթության մեջ չգցես:

Ես համարում եմ այսպես. ինչին կուզես՝ դավանիր, բայց իրերն իրենց ճիշտ անուններով անվանիր:




> Լույսը խավարի հետ մի խառնիր


Հիմա՝ հասկացա:

----------

aragats (24.10.2011), E-la Via (24.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Հարգելի way,  Չեննելեր - անվանում են տրանս մեդիումներին/հոգեկանչներին, որոնք շփվում են մահացած մարդկանց հոգիների հետ, որը Աստված արգելել է:


Հարգելի *հովարս*, ես գիտեմ,թե ովքեր են չեննելները ու մի բանում համոզված եմ, եթե Աստված իրոք մի բան արգելի, ոչ ոք՝ դա լինի չեննել, մեդիումը, մարգարե, սուրբ  չի կարող դա անել: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, կան մարդիկ, որ հաղորդակցվում են, շփվում վերին ուժերի հետ, ուրեմն լավ էլ կարելի է:

Այլ հարց է, դա այդպե՞ս է, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

aragats (24.10.2011), Sambitbaba (25.10.2011), Արէա (25.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

ղ


> Հարգելի *հովարս*, ես գիտեմ,թե ովքեր են չեննելները ու մի բանում համոզված եմ, եթե Աստված իրոք մի բան արգելի, ոչ ոք՝ դա լինի չեննել, մեդիումը, մարգարե, սուրբ  չի կարող դա անել: Իսկ եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, կան մարդիկ, որ հաղորդակցվում են, շփվում վերին ուժերի հետ, ուրեմն լավ էլ կարելի է:
> 
> Այլ հարց է, դա այդպե՞ս է, թե՞ ոչ:


Դուք ձեր ասածին և՛ հավանություն եք տալիս և՛ կասկածում, իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է. «Ձեր մեջ թող չգտնվի այնպիսի մարդ մը, որ իր տղան կամ աղջիկը կրակէ անցընէ կամ *բադ նայի* կամ* գուշակություն* կամ* հմայություն* եւ կամ* դյությություն* ընէ. Նաեւ *կախարդ* կամ* վհուկ* կամ* նշանագետ* կամ* մեռելահմայ* թող չգտնվի. Վասն զի ով որ այս բաները ընէ, Տերոջը առջեւ գարշելի կ՛ըլլայ ու այս գարշելի բաներուն համար քու Տեր Աստվածդ քու առջեւէդ կը հալածէ զանոնք: Քու Տեր Աստուծոյդ առջև կատարեալ եղի՛ր. Վասն զի այն ազգերը, որոնց դու պիտի տիրես, գուշակներուն ու բաղդ նայողներուն մտիկ կ՛ընեն. բայց քու Տեր Աստվածդ քեզի այսպես ընել չ՛արտոներ»:    (Բ Օրինաց 18:9-14)
Այս կարգին է պատկանում չեննելերը

----------


## հովարս

> Սա՝ մի փոքր էքսկուրս չեննելինգի/հաղորդատվության/ մասին, սիրելի Հովարս, որպեսզի այլևս չխառնես այն սպիրիտուալիզմի հետ և ուրիշներին էլ շփոթության մեջ չգցես:
> 
> Ես համարում եմ այսպես. ինչին կուզես՝ դավանիր, բայց իրերն իրենց ճիշտ անուններով անվանիր:
> 
> 
> Հիմա՝ հասկացա:


Անունը փոխելով էությունը չես փոխի Սամբիթբաբա, իսկ որ չեննելերները մեռածի հոգիների հետ են հաղորդակցվում դա էլ է փաստ, և հետո խնայիր հայ ազգը և մի տարածիր նյու էյջ աղանդի գաղափարախոսությունները, սա ուղղակի խնդրում եմ, իսկ վերը նշածդ անձերը, որոնք աղավաղում են Աստվածաշնչի խորհուրդները, ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում:  
Վսյո տակի մեր ժողովուրդը արտասահմանյան յառլիկներ շատ է սիրում :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Երկար ժամանակ բազում հակասություննի պատճառով չեմ կարողացել ճշտել, թե ինձ համար, ո՞վ է Հիսուսը: Որպեսզի երկար չխոսեմ իմ փնտրտուքներից, ասեմ, որ նրա պատկերը վերջապես սկեց ուրվագծվել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մի փոքր ավելի խորը ըմբռնեցի այս խոսքերը.
> _"Սիրիր դիմացինիդ այնպես, ինչպես քեզ կսիրես":_


Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ կարծես թե իմ մասին լինի այս միտքդ, սիրելի Վեյ: Մեջբերած նախադասությունդ ինձ համար էլ երկար տարիներ հենակետի պես մի բան է հանդիսացել և հանդիսանում: Հետո դրան գումարվեց հետևյալը /ասում եմ ի  բառերով՝ այս ակնթարթին Աստվածաշունչը չքրքրելու համար/. "_Դու քո եղբորն առանց ինձ էլ կարող էիր ներել: Ես եկա, որպեսզի դու քո թշնամուն ներես_": Հետո՝ մեկ ուրիշ միտք, հետո՝ մեկ ուրիշը… Այդպես, աստիճանաբար, մեկմեկու վրա սկսեցին աճել դեպի Քրիստոս տանող սանդուխքի աստիճանները: Բայց այդ ամենի գագաթնակետը մինչ այսօր ինձ համար հանդիսանում է հետևյալը. "_Այն, ինչ կարողացա ես, դուք էլ կարող եք: Դեռ մ ի բան էլ ավելին կարող եք_":

Քրիստոսի հենց այս միտքն էր, որ ստիպեց ինձ նոր հայացք գցել ես-Աստված, ես-Քրիստոս, Աստված-Քրիստոս փոխհարաբերությունների վրա:




> Ինձ համար Հիսուսը հենց ինքը Սերն է:


ԻՆձ համար՝ Աստված է Սերը:
Բայց ինչ խոսք, որ Հիսուսն էլ է Սեր. չէ՞ որ նա էլ՝ Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկն է հանդիսանում:
Եվ իհարկե, մենք բոլորս էլ Սեր ենք. քանզի մենք բոլորս էլ Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկներն ենք:

Այ, հենց սա է հիմնական տարբերությունը մեր և Հիսուսի միջև. Հիսուս բացարձակապես համոզված է դրանում, իսկ մենք… մոռացել ենք այդ:




> Իմ Հիսուսը պարտադիր չի նման լինի քո կամ մյուսների Հիսուսին: Ամեն մեկն ինքն է գալիս դեպի Հիսուսը: Ես այսպես եմ զգում, տեսնում Նրան, բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ ես ավելի ճիշտ եմ տեսնում ու իմ տեսածն ինձ ավելի է ազատագրում, քան ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդը:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, Վեյ ջան: Եվ այդ պատճառով էլ հենց առաջարկում եմ բոլորին՝ բացահայտել իրենց Քրիստոսներին, հասկանալ վերջապես, թե ինչ ասել է Քրիստոս: Ոչ թե հասկացնել, այլ ինքդ՝ հասկանալ:




> Եթե անգամ հիմա տեսնենք ու լսենք Հիսուսի քարոզները, էլի ամեն մեկս ըստ մեր կարողությունների ենք դա ըմբռնելու, մեկնաբանելու:


Ուր էր, թե այդպես լիներ, Վեյ ջան… Այդ դեպքում իրոք, որ հնարավորություն կունենայինք մեր կամքով և մեր ընտրությամբ ինչ-որ եզրակացությունների հանգելու, այլ ոչ թե ուզած-չուզած որպես փաստ ընդունելու միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը… 




> Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ լռում:
>  Քրիստոնյան կլռի, որովհետև մի մասը համամիտ չի լինի գրված տողերի հետ, որովհետև նրանց այլ բան են սովորեցրել: Մյուս մասին, նույնիսկ եթե հոգեհարազատ տողեր գտնի ու սկսի իրեն հարցեր տալ, ժամանակ է պետք դրանց պատասխանները գտնելու համար: Ու այս հատվածը կարող է վախ ունենալ, որովհետև շատ բան պետք է վերանայի, քանդի, նորովի տեսնի ու կառուցի:
>  Աթեիստին ընդհարապես չեմ կարծում, որ կհետաքրքրի այս նյութը:


Այստեղ ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ, և տես, Հովարսը քեզ օրինակ: Ի միջի այլոց ասեմ, որ այդ հարցում ես խոնարհվում եմ նրա առջև:
Այս հարցի մասին ինչ կարող էի, վերևում արդեն ասել եմ, և ավելացնելու առայժմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Այդ պատճառով էլ ավելի խորանալ հարցում առայժմ չեմ կարող…

Հ.Գ. Անսահման զգացված եմ ուշադիր վերաբերմունքիցդ, սիրելի Վեյ: Ինչպես միշտ՝ բարձունքում ես:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

E-la Via (25.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Անունը փոխելով էությունը չես փոխի Սամբիթբաբա:(


Ստիպված եմ կրկնել ասածս, որպեսզի տեսնես տարբերությունը.

*Սպիրիտուալիզմի սխեման հետևյալն էր: Մեդիումը/հոգեկանչը/ կանչում էր որևէ ոգու /երբեմն նույնիսկ ստիպողաբար/, և փորձում էր նրանից պոկել իրեն հետաքրքրող տեղեկությունները:

Սրա բացարձակ հակապատկերն է չեննելինգը/հաղորդատվություն/: Հոգին, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել. Տիեզերական որևէ էություն, - իր համար մի չեննելեր/կանալ, հաղորդիչ/ է ընտրում, որն արդեն փոխանցում է մեզ այն ամենը, ինչ ցանկանում է մեզ հասցնել տվյալ էությունը:*




> չեննելերները մեռածի հոգիների հետ են հաղորդակցվում դա էլ է փաստ


Ակումբի էջերին առայժմ ոչ ոք, ոչ ոգու, ոչ մի տեղ այնքան հղած չկա, որքան դու ես անընդհատ հղում մեզ բոլորիս, սիրելի Հովարս: Կարծում եմ, քեզ առանձնապես բարդ չի լինի մեկ անգամ ևս հղել մեզ այնտեղ, ուր կկարողանայինք առընչվել նկատածդ փաստին…




> խնայիր հայ ազգը և մի տարածիր նյու էյջ աղանդի գաղափարախոսությունները,


Եթե մի բան քեզ մոտ չէ իր փիլիսոփայությամբ, ուրեմն աղա՞նդ է: Ի՞նչ ես ամեն ինչ հերքում, Հովարս ջան: Դու դրանից չե՞ս հոգնել… Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե մի օր մտքովդ անցնի փնտրել Պյութագորասի թեորեման Աստվածաշնչում, ուրեմն, չգտնելու դեպքում, դու արդեն երկրաչափությունն էլ աղանդ կհայտարարես:




> վերը նշածդ անձերը, որոնք աղավաղում են Աստվածաշնչի խորհուրդները, ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում


Հատկապես Միքաել Հրեշտակապետը, ճի՞շտ է… Դու նրան է՞լ ես մեռածի հոգի համարում…




> Վսյո տակի մեր ժողովուրդը արտասահմանյան յառլիկներ շատ է սիրում


Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը, հավանաբար, եթե Էջմիածնում չեն տպել, ուրեմն՝ կամ իմ, կամ էլ քո պապերի ձեղնահարկո՞ւմ…

----------


## հովարս

Չեմ ուզում խորանալ անպետք բաների մեջ, չեննելերների մասին մի փոքրիկ տեղեկություն այս տեսահոլովակից, չձանձրանալու համար նայեք 1:09:08- ից
http://www.youtube.com/user/SilaPravdi
Կա տեղեկություններ նաև Նյու էյջից

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չեմ ուզում խորանալ անպետք բաների մեջ…


Եվ այնուհանդերձ լավ էլ խորացել ես, Հովարս ջան: Առաջարկածդ շիլաշփոթը նայեցի… առայժմ մեկ ժամ տասնհինգ րոպե: Խոստանում եմ մինչև վերջ նայել՝ վերջնական եզրակացության գալու համար: Չնայած, կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ արդեն իսկ պարզ է: 
Այսպես՝ համարյա համոզված խոսում եմ, քանզի լավ ծանոթ եմ Էլեն Ուայթի  /ում մասին նախաբանում է գրված, առաջարկածդ ֆիլմի հենց ամենասկզբում/ մի քանի գրքերին: Դա այն գրքերն են, որոնց, տարբեր լեզուներով թարգմանած, այդ թվում հայերեն էլ, - դռնեդուռ են անցնում և ամեն կերպ փորձում են խցկել մարդկանց, հոգևոր գրականության անվան տակ: Անգամ եկեղեցին  չգիտի, թե ուր փախչի նրանից, իսկ դու բերել, մեզ ես ներկայացնում նրա խմբի անդամներից մեկի կցկտուր հեքիաթները: 

Վերջիվերջո քո գործն է, ինչ կուզես՝ նայիր: Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր ճանապարհն ընտրում:
Բայց ուրիշներին շփոթության մեջ չգցելու համար, - ես ի նկատի ունեմ նրանց, ովքեր ծանոթ չեն իմ ստորագրության հղումներին, - և այն պատճառով, որ այս խոսքերի հեղինակն այսօր աշխարհում ամենահայտնի չեննելերն է՝ Լի Քերրոլլը, - տեղադրում եմ մի հատված Նյու Էյջի մասին. թող ընթերցողը գիտենա, որ իմ խոսքերն այս Նյու Էյջի մասին են, այլ ոչ թե քո առաջարկածի:

_"ՆՅՈՒ ԷՅՋ" ("ՆՈՐ ԴԱՐ")

"Հնարավոր է, գրքի այս մասը խնդրել է ձեզ կարդալ ձեր ընկերներից մեկը, որպեսզի դուք հասկանաք, թե ինչով է նա ոգևորված ներկա ժամանակ:
 Հնարավոր է, դուք վախենում եք, թե ձեր ընկերը մի "տոտալիտար աղանդի" մեջ է ընկել... Ձեզ պետք չէ կարդալ այս վտանգավոր, անդրաշխարհային սկզբնաղբյուրներից ստացած գիրքը, որպեսզի հասկանաք ձեր ընկերոջը, և այս տեղեկությունն այստեղ բոլորովին նրա համար չէ, որպեսզի ստիպի ձեզ փոխել ձեր հոգևոր հայացքները: Նրա նպատակն է - տեղեկացնել ձեզ և, եթե հնարավոր է, վերջին հաշվով ձեզ քիչ ավելի հանդուրժողական դարձնել: 

Ով է գրում այս տողե՞րը: Պատմում եմ. ես "փոխանցք եմ"(կանալ) և այս գրքի հեղինակը, բայց քանի դեռ "խելքս չէի գցել", ես շատ խելամիտ և տրամաբանականորեն մտածող ձայնարկության ինժեներ էի, քսանամյա աշխատանքային փորձով: Մինչև այժմ էլ ես ինձ խելամիտ մարդ եմ համարում - չնայած և խոսում եմ "այլաշխարհային" բաների մասին: Այն փաստը, որ ես ինժեներ եմ, չի նշանակում, թե ես ընդունակ չեմ խորհել հոգևորի մասին: Եվ այն, որ ես ներըմբռնողաբար իմացա հոգևոր բաների մասին, վերջիվերջո, գերազանցեց նրան, ինչին ինձ մանկուց սովորեցրել էին Աստծո մասին:

Բոլորին հասկանալի է, որ քրիստոնյաների հիմնական մասսան ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի այն էքստրեմիստական տարբեր խմբերի հետ, ինչպիսիք են տարբեր աղանդները և այլն: Տրադիցիոն քրիստոնեությունը դատապարտում է այն, ինչ կատարվում է այդ աղանդների ներսում, և դրա փոխարեն առաջարկում է մարդկանց հավատ, որը հիմնված է սիրո և ընտանեկան արժեքների վրա: Իսկ էքսցենտրիկ խելագարները - ինչ արած, այդպես էլ է պատահում:

"Նոր Դարի" ուսմունքները նույնպես իրենց նպատակ չեն դրել զարհուրելի աղանդներ բուծելը: Բայց մամուլն ավելի հաճախ հենց այդ ոճով է գրում "Նոր Դարի" մասին, և այդ հրապարակումները մի առանձնապես դիմադրության չեն հանդիպում: Դա իր պատճառներն ունի:

Առաջին հերթին, Նոր Դարը ոչ ոքի "իր հավատին" չի բերում: Այդ պատճառով խնդրում եմ, հավատացեք. երբ դուք վերջացնեք այս ինֆորմացիան կարդալը, ոչ ոք չի սկսի ձեզ համոզել, որ դուք միանաք ինչ-որ խմբի, կայացնեք որոշում, որը որ ձեր կյանքում արմատական փոփոխություններ է պահանջում, երկրպագեք ինչ-որ մեկին կամ զբաղվեք մեդիտացիայով, կարդաք ինչ-որ գրականություն: ՈՒղղակի ես ուրախ կլինեի, եթե դուք, կարդալուց հետո, ասեիք, որ մի քիչ ավելի լավ եք ինձ հասկանում:

"Նոր Դարը" - հավատ չէ, և այն չունի ոչ մի վարդապետություն, որը որ անհրաժեշտ կլիներ ուսումնասիրել: Ավելի շուտ դա համաշխարհային փիլիսոփայություն է: Այն չունի ոչ մի կազմակերպություն, ոչ մի կազմություն (ստրուկտուրա): Այդ պատճառով ոչ մի կարիք չկա մշակել ինչ-որ ստրատեգիա, պայքարելու նրա հակառակորդների դեմ: Չկա ոչ մի թեմական դպրոց, որտեղ որ հոգևոր գործիչներ կպատրաստվեին, ինչպես նաև չկան նյու-էյջական քահանաներ: Չկա ինչ-որ մեկը, ում կարելի կլիներ "առաջնորդ" անվանել:

Չկա մի կազմակերպություն, ուր կարելի կլիներ մտնել; չկա ուսուցիչ, ում կարելի կլիներ հետևել; չկա ընտրված մի կոնկրետ գիրք, որը որ կբացատրեր, թե ինչին պետք է հավատալ: Չեն կայացվում պարբերական հավաքներ, չկան կանոնավոր հեռուստահաղորդումներ և չկան օրենսդրումներ, որոնց հարկավոր է հետևել: 

Հա, մի բան էլ. չկա մի հասցե, ուր կարելի կլիներ նվիրատվություն ուղարկել:

Կասեք, որ այս ամենն ինչ-որ անհասկանալի է հնչու՞մ: Ինձ էլ էր այդպես թվում այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև ես չհասկացա, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Նոր Դարի փիլիսոփայությունը դիմում է ինտուիտիվ գիտելիքներին, որին որ տիրում է յուրաքանչյուր այսօր ապրող մարդ: Իսկ այդ գիտելիքներին յուրահատուկ է մի արտասովոր ԱՌԱՆՁՆԱՀԱՏԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

Բոլորը հասկանում են այդ "անհասկանալի" փիլիսոփայությունը, կարծես մանկուց են սովորել դրան:

"Նոր Դարն" ասում է, որ մենք բոլորս անցնում ենք կյանքի որոշակի բոլորաշրջանների միջով: Եվ իհարկե, նա ի նկատի ունի մեր անցած կյանքերը: Պատահականություններ չեն լինում, դրանք ավելի շուտ որոշակի կանչեր կամ դասեր են, որոնք հենց մենք ինքներս ենք օգնում ստեղծել մի որոշակի հոգևոր մակարդակի վրա: Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք ինքներս ենք պատասխանատու այն ամենի համար, ինչ մեր կյանքում կատարվում է: 
"Նոր Դարի" համախոհը երբեք չի միանա ինչ-որ պաշտամունքի, չի հետևի ոչ մի առաջնորդի, ինքնասպանություն չի գործի և երբեք չի դատաբանի իրեն շրջապատողներին նրա համար, որ նրանք այնպիսին են, ինչպիսին որ կան: Նա գիտի, որ մարդու մեջ հսկայական ուժեր կան թաքնված:

"Նոր Դարը" սովորեցնում է մարդկային արժանապատվությանը, ինչպես նաև նրան, թե ինչպես հաղթահարել վախն ու անվստահությունը: Մարդու նոր հնարավորությունները - դա բանալի է, իսկ "մտադրությունը - ստեղծել կյանքի մեջ փոփոխություններ դեպի լավը",- "Նոր Դարի" աղոթքն է:

"Նոր Դարը" (Ն.Դ.)հավատում է, որ գոյություն ունեն ուժեր, որոնք հավասարակշռում են մարդուն էներգիայի օգնությամբ:

Իսկ ինչպես լինել թռչող ափսեների հե՞տ: Եթե նրանք կան, այդպես էլ թող լինի: Փնտրել նրանց գոյության ապացույցները - Նոր Դարի փիլիսոփայության գլխավոր խնդիրը չէ: Նա հավատում է, որ մեզանից բացի, տիեզերքում ուրիշ քաղաքակրթություններ էլ կան: Եվ նույնիսկ հավատում է նրան, որ մենք ինչ-որ չափով մասնակից ենք նրանց բիոլոգիական էվոլյուցիային: Բավականին անհեթեթ է հնչում, ճիշտ չէ՞: Նոր Դարը չի կարող ապացուցել այդ, ինչպես նաև քրիստոնեաները չեն կարող ապացուցել դրախտի և դժողքի գոյությունը: (Այս օրինակը միայն և միայն համեմատելու համար է և ոչ մի դատողություններ:)

Ն.Դ. ոչ ոքի չի դատապարտում ոչ մի բանում: Հավատում է, որ "սիրել մեկմեկու" նշանակում է հանդուրժող լինել դեպի ուրիշների հավատը: Նա ուրախանում է հրաշքներին, որոնք պատահում են ուրիշ հավատների մեջ: Հարգանքով է վերաբերվում Աստծո ազնիվ որոնումներին, ինչպիսի ուղղություն էլ որ չընդունի այդ որոնումը: Ն.Դ.-ի շատ հետնորդներ եկեղեցի են գնում: Ն.Դ. աշխարհայացքի ընդունումը չի պահանջում հրաժարվել Հիսուսի կամ Մովսեսի կամ յուրաքանչյուր ուրիշ ՈՒսուցչի ուսմունքից: Ն.Դ. հետնորդները ուրախ են, երբ ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռության մեջ է գտնվում, և հաճույքով կմիանան ամեն մի մարդու, ով կցանկանա աղոթել համամարդկային նպատակների հասնելու համար, ինչ հավտքի էլ որ նա պատկանի: Նրանք չեն մեղադրում ուրիշներին հերձվածողության մեջ: Ն.Դ. չի ասում իր հետնորդներին, որ Աստված միայն իրենց է ժպտում, նա քաջալերում է Աստծո իրական էության որոնումները:

Ն.Դ. համարում է, որ մարդ ինքը պետք է հոգ տանի իր հոգևոր մակարդակի մասին, իսկ հոգևոր մակարդակը - մոլորակի վրա փոփոխությունների կատալիզատորն է: Եվ մեր պարտքը նրանում չէ, որպեսզի փոխենք ուրիշներին: Ամեն մարդ ինքն իր համար պետք է որոշի, թե ինչ անի, և կամ ինչ չանի: Ամեն ոք իրավասու է կոնկրետ իր համար կարևոր հոգևոր ընտրություն կատարելու: 

“Մեռյալ ծովի Ձեռագրերըն” ուսումնասիրող գիտնականներն ասում են, որ Քրիստոսին ժամանակակից հրեա հոգևորականները վերջինիս "սրբապիղծ քարոզիչ" էին անվանում: Չէ որ Նա սովորեցնում էր հասարակ մարդկանց նրան, որ նրանք արդեն իսկ լիիրավ արարածներ են, առանց որևէ հոգևոր արարողությունների:Նա ասում էր, որ բոլոր մարդիկ կարող են լինել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին Ինքն է - Աստծո Որդիներ: Դա լրիվ համապատասխանում է Ն.Դ. ուսմունքի հետ:

Ն.Դ. հավատում է խրատատու հոգիներին և հրեշտակներին: Նրա հաղորդատվությունը (չեննելինգ, Ն.Դ. "գերաշխարհային" տեսանկյունը)համընկնում է Երկրի աբորիգեն ժողովուրդների միջև գոյություն ունեցող մարգարեությունների մեծամասնության հետ: Տարիներ առաջ Ն.Դ. ասում էր եղանակի փոփոխության մասին որոնք հիմա իրոք որ տեղի են ունենում: Տարիներ շարունակ Ն.Դ. տալիս էր ոչ մի բանի վրա չհիմնված առողջարարական մեթոդներ, և հանկարծ նրանցից շատերն ընդունվեցին գիտական հետազոտումների հիման վրա: Այդ մասին հայտնում է "Ամերիկյան բժշկական միության" ամսագիրը (11 հունիս 1998թ.):

Մարդկության ապագայի վերաբերյալ Ն.Դ. հավատում է, որ այն ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունի ոչ Արմագեդդոնի, ոչ էլ Նոստրադամուսի մռայլ գուշակությունների հետ: Ն.Դ. առաջարկում է մեզ ինքներս հետազոտել այդ ամենը, բայց ոչ թե նրա համար, որպեսզի ապացուցի իր ճիշտ լինելը, - ավելի շուտ որպեսզի օգնի մեզ ավելի լավ հասկանալ, որ Աստծո մասին պատկերացումները կարող են ավելի վսեմ ու վիթխարի լինել, քան մենք ենթադրում էինք:

Հավատու՞մ եք արդյոք դուք հետմահու կյանքին: Դրան հավատում է մարդկության 85 %-ը: Ն.Դ. ևս հավատում է դրան: Այլ կերպ ասած, մարդկության մեծամասնությունը հավատում է այն բանին, որ մարդ ինչ-որ իմաստով հավերժ է: Եվ Ն.Դ. էլ նույն կարծիքին է: Նաև Ն.Դ. հավատում է նրան, որ այդ հավերժական արարածը (մարդը)ստեղծված է Աստծո նմանությամբ; ըստ երևույթին դա նշանակում է, որ մենք բոլորս - Աստծո մասնիկներ ենք: Ն.Դ. համոզված է, որ Հիսուս հենց դրան էր սովորեցնում - նրան, որ բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար չափով բաժանում են Աստծո պատկերը. նրանք աստվածային են, տիրապետում են ընտրության ազատությանը և հավերժ են:

Առայժմ այսքանը "Նյու Էյջի" մասին: 
Հիմա ես կցանկանաի մի երկու խոսք ասել իմ մոտեցման մասին այս հարցին, ինչպես նաև, թե ինչու եմ ես ցանկանում ձեզ տեղյակ պահել այս ամենին:

Ինձ իրոք որ չի մտահոգում, կմիանաք դուք Ն.Դ. թե ոչ: Ես ասում եմ, որ չկա դժողք, և որ, երբ մենք մահանանք, մենք կանցնենք մեր սկզբնական հոգևոր վիճակին: Մենք կվերադառնանք Տուն: Ես հավատում եմ այն բանին, որ մենք բոլորս - մի Ընտանիք ենք: Եթե դուք կարդաք Ն.Դ. գրքերը, կտեսնեք, որ հենց այդ մասին է այնտեղ գնում խոսակցությունը - Ընտանիքի մասին:

Ինչ եմ ես ձեզանից ցանկանու՞մ: Որպեսզի դուք մտածեք ինչպես ե՞ս: Ոչ: Ես ձեզանից համբերություն եմ խնդրում և հասկանալ: Նոր Դարաշրջանի Մարդիկ, որոնք համախմբվում են, որպեսզի հոգևոր պատասխանատվությունն իրենց վրա վերցնեն, զգան սեփական արժանապատվությունն ու կիրառեն թողությունը, ներումը, - իրականությունից կտրված "մտագարներ" չեն: Նրանք խելքները չեն գցել և նրանց "ուղեղները չեն լվանում":Նրանք իրենցից խաղաղասեր մարդկանց մի հոգևոր-անկազմակերպված խումբ են ներկայացնում, և նրանց չի մտահոգում, թե կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք դուք էլ հավատալ նրան, ինչին որ իրենք են հավատում: Սակայն ցավալի կլիներ, եթե պարզվեր, որ դուք նրանցից վախենում եք: Որտեղի՞ց է սկիզբ առնում այդ վախը - ձեր սրտի՞ց, թե՞ ամբողջ բանը նրանում է, որ այդ մասին պատմել են ՈՒրիշները:

Թույլ տվեք վերջացնել մի օրինակով, որը հայտնի է միլիոնավոր մարդկանց: Խոսքս "Տիտանիկ" կինոնկարի մասին է: Դուք հավանաբար կհիշեք, որ ֆիլմի վերջին կադրում ծեր կինը կանգնել է նավաքթին և ինչ-որ բան է պատրաստվում նետել ջուրը: Քչերն են երևի ուշադրություն դարձրել սրան. սակայն վերջին կադրը հաստատումն է հանդիսանում այն բանի, որ մենք բոլորս անմահ ենք: Այդ կադրը մեզ բոլորիս կոչ է անում, ասելով, որ մահվանից հետո գալիս է ըմբռնումը - "պիեսը խաղացված է", և նույնիսկ ոճրագործները կանգնած են հերոսների կողքին և ժպտում են Ընտանիքի վերջին անդամի վերադարձը Տուն: Բոլոր դերակատարները հավաքված են - երիտասարդ, եռանդուն, բոլորը ծափահարում են վերջինին, որ Տուն է վերադառնում: Ինչ հզոր հաստատում է: Ինչպիսի Սեր:

Շնորհակալություն Ջեյմս Կամերոնին: Նրա ինտուիցիան ցուցաբերեց մի հրաշալի օրինակ այն բանի, թե ի՞նչն է իրականում գլխավորը "Նոր Ժամանակներում": Սերը: Հոգևոր հավասարությունը: Ընտանիքը:

Սա է գլխավորը նաև մեզ համար: Շնորհակալություն:
 Մեծ Սիրով և հարգանքներս:_

----------

հովարս (27.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Սամվել, ինչպես միշտ վարպետորեն թեման շրջում ես այնպես , ինչպես քեզ հարմար է : Տեսանյութը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում , այն դրեցի որպես մի փոքրիկ տեղեկություն չեննելերի մասին, թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը առանց Քրիստոս Աստծու (ինչպիսին է'' New age'', ''նոր դար'' , ''նոր ժամանակաշրջան'') դատարկություն է:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամվել, ինչպես միշտ վարպետորեն թեման շրջում ես այնպես , ինչպես քեզ հարմար է : Տեսանյութը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում , այն դրեցի որպես մի փոքրիկ տեղեկություն չեննելերի մասին, թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը առանց Քրիստոս Աստծու (ինչպիսին է'' New age'', ''նոր դար'' , ''նոր ժամանակաշրջան'') դատարկություն է:


Հովարս ջան, ես քո դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, սրտանց: Ես նույնիսկ խոնարհվում եմ քո նվիրվածության առջև՝ քրիստոնեությանը: Բայց, եթե հիմա մենք վիճում ենք իրար հետ կրոնական սկզբունքների մասին, դա ինձ համար մեկ բան է նշանակում միայն. այն, որ ես էլ քեզանից պակաս նվիրված չեմ իմ քրիստոնեությանը և հնարավորինս ձգտում եմ պաշտպանել ու արտահայտել նրան այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ես եմ հասկանում:

Իսկ հասկանում եմ ես հետևյալը. Աստված՝ կենդանի է, առավել ևս, Նա հենց ինքը՝ Կյանքն է: Քրիստոս՝ կենդանի է: Տիեզերքը՝ կենդանի է և ինքն էլ՝ Կյանքն է: Մենք էլ՝ կենդանի ենք, ընդ որում, մեր հավերժության մեջ որտեղ էլ գտնվենք: Եվ, եթե մենք դավանում ենք մի ինչ-որ բանի, լինի դա կրոն, թե փիլիսոփայություն, թե այլ մի բան, - ուրեմն այդ մեր դավանածն էլ պետք է կենդանի լինի: Հա, մի բան էլ ասեմ քեզ: Ես այն համոզմունքին եմ, որ, եթե այդ մեր դավանածը ճշմարիտ մի բան է, ուրեմն այն արդեն կենդանի է, անկախ իմ կամ քո ցանկությունից:

Եվ այդպիսին է, այսինքն՝ կենդանի, - իմ հասկացած քրիստոնեությունը:
Ինչ եմ ես սրա տակ հասկանո՞ւմ… Ասեմ: Հասկանում եմ այն, որ ինձ բոլորովին էլ անհրաժեշտ չէ որպես անձեռնմխելի փաստ ընդունել այն ամենը, ինչ գրի է առնվել երկու հազար տարի առաջ, իսկ հետագայում էլ վերափոխվել է հազար ու մի հոգու կողմից, մինչև մեզ հասնելը: Ուշադրություն դարձրու այն հանգամանքին, որ ես ասացի, որ *գրի է առնվել*, այլ ոչ թե *Աստված է ասել*, ու մի վերագրիր ինձ Աստծո խոսքին չհավատալը: Բայց ես համարում եմ, որ իրավասու եմ կուրորեն չընդունել այն ամենն, ինչ գրվել ու վերափոխվել է բազում անգամներ: Ինչո՞ւ ես պետք է կուրորեն ընդունեմ այն, ինչ ինձ կասկածելի է թվում:

Ասա օրինակ, ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ ղպտերի Աստվածաշնչում Ենոքի գիրքը բերված է ամբողջությամբ, իսկ մերում՝ մի երկու կցկտուր բառով: Կասես, թե ղպտե՞րն են ավելացրել: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այդ մենք ենք  կրճատել...Կամ ինչո՞ւ, երբ փորձում ես համեմատել հայերեն և ռուսերեն Աստվածաշունչները, կան տեղեր որ նրանք տարբերվում են իրարից: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ եթե համեմատենք այլ լեզուների հետ էլ, հավանաբար տարբերություններ կրկին կլինեն: Ի միջի այլոց, լսել եմ, որ նույնպիսին է նաև Ղուրանը. տարբեր մահմեդական ազգերի մոտ այն տարբեր է:

Երբ ես հարցրեցի ինձ, թե ինչո՞ւ է այդպես, սիրտս ինձ միակ պատասխանը տվեց. որովհետև ամեն մեկն իրեն է հարմարեցրել այդ հավատը, որպեսզի առանձնանա մյուսներից, որպեսզի ցույց տա, որ ինքն ավելի մոր է Աստծոն, քան մյուսները, որպեսզի Աստծո ամենամեծ պարգևն ինքը ստանա: Մրցակցություն: Սպորտ…
Պատանեկան տարիներիս ես ֆիզիկապես զգացել եմ սպորտի բացասական ազդեցությունն առողջությանս վրա, երբ չափից շատ եմ տրվել նրան: Դա տեղի է ունենում այն ժամանակ, երբ կուրորեն, մոռացած ամեն ինչ, քեզ տալիս ես պրոֆեսսիոնալ սպորտին:

Եվ այսօր, լուրջ հայացք գցելով հավատ-սպորտի վրա, ես կարող եմ մի բան ասել միայն. *ինձ հարմարեցրած հավատ պետք չէ*, ինձ պետք է ճշմարիտ հավատ: Իսկ ճշմարիտ հավատ է ինձ համար ոչ թե այն, ինչ երկար տարիների ընթացքում ուղեղս այդպես էլ չկարողացավ մարսել, այլ այն, ինչ այժմ սիրտս մեծագույն հաճույքով ընդունում է իր մեջ, առանց որևէ սրտխառնոցի:

Դա պատահեց այն օրը, երբ ես նստեցի ու մտածեցի. լավ, չէ՞ որ արդեն երկու հազար տարի է անցել այն ժամանակներից, երբ Աստված մեզ վերջին անգամ ինչ-որ լուրեր հաղորդեց: Ինչո՞ւ է Նա լռում դրանից հետո: Ինչ է, Նա էլ ոչինչ չունի՞ մեզ ասելու… Թե՞, այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ էր Նիցշեն և Աստված… մեռե՞լ է…

Ես վերընթերցեցի Նիցշեի "Զվարճալի գիտությունը"… և…
Ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել քեզ այդ տողերը, եթե մոռացել ես.

"Աստված՝ մեռած է… Եվ այդ մենք նրան սպանեցինք… Ինչպե՞ս մխիթարվենք մենք, աստվածասպաններս աստվածասպաններից…"

Այս տողերից առաջ և հետո՝ ամենն, ինչ որ ասում է Նիցշեն, կարելի է հազար ու մի ձևի տրամաբանել ու եզրահանգել, բայց այդ մասին չէ, որ հիմա խոսում ենք, ու եկ այլևս մոռանանք Նիցշեին:

Ինձ լրիվ հերիք էին այս խոսքերը. "*Այդ մենք Նրան սպանեցինք*…"

Հետո հիշեցի մի շատ կարևոր բան և… "մխիթարվեցի":

Ահա այդ կարևոր բանը. *Աստված մեզ կամքի ազատություն է տվել*: 

Եվ ամեն ինչ ինձ համար պարզվեց այդ հարցում: Այսինքն, ես գտա պատասխանը՝ վերևում տված հարցիս. *Ինչո՞ւ է Աստված լռում արդեն երկու հազար տարի…*

Աստված չի լռում: Այդ մենք ենք ընտրել. չլսել Աստծոն: Մեր կամքն է՝ Աստծոն չլսել: Եվ Աստված, հավատարիմ Իր խոստումին. տալ մեզ կամքի ազատություն, - ի կատար է ածում մեր կամքը:

Աստված՝ մեզ *չի լսվում*:

Եվ այնքան ժամանակ Նա լսելի չի լինի մեզ, մինչև մենք չփոխենք մեր որոշումը. չլսել Նրան: 

Իսկ Աստված՝ սպասում է: Հավերժության մեջ Նա շտապելու ոչինչ չունի: Նա գիտի, որ մի օր մենք կհոգնենք չլսելուց: Իսկ առայժմ…

Իսկ առայժմ, երբ նույնիսկ երբեմն, մոռանալով, որ չենք լսում /քանզի մեր իրականութունը՝ լսելն է/, Աստծո ասած մի երկու միտք հանկարծ հասնում է մեր ականջին /ավելի ճիշտ՝ սրտին/, մենք իսկույն վանում ենք դա մեզանից: Ասում ենք, որ դա անհնար է, որ Աստծոն արդեն ինչ-որ մեկը լսել է վաղուց, և հիմա մենք պետք է ոչ թե Աստծոն լսենք, այլ այդ ինչ-որ մեկին…

Հա, մի կարևոր բան էլ. մեր այսօրվա լսած Աստծո մտքերն էլ մենք չենք մոռանում: Քանզի մենք հնարել ենք մեկին և այդ խոսքերը վերագրում ենք նրան՝ սատանային…

Իմ առաջարկն է. վերակենդանացնել Աստծոն:

ա/ Համարենք, որ այն ամենը, ինչ մեզ տրված էր գիտենալու այսօր, դա ընդամենը այն էր, ինչ մեզ հարկավոր էր գիտենալ, մինչև…

բ/ …մինչև Աշխարհի Վերջը: Ինչը նախատեսված էր մոտավորապես մի տաս տարի առաջ,  սակայն… տեղի չունեցավ: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ մեզ խաբեցին, կամ հիմա էլ փորձենք հետաձգել էլի մի հազար տարով, այլ որովհետև փոխվեց Աստծո ծրագիրը: Մենք մնացինք: Եվ հիմա…

գ/ …հիմա մեզ հարկավոր են նոր գիտելիքներ, որպեսզի մենք կարողանանք հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս լինենք, ինչպե՞ս ապրենք մեր վաղվա նոր կյանքում: Մեր հին գիտելիքներն այլևս բավարար չեն մեզ մեր վաղվա կյանքում: Մեզ բավարար չի նաև մեր ուղեղի այն տաս տոկոսը, որն օգտագործել ենք մենք մինչև այսօր: Հարկավոր է աշխատեցնել արդեն այն ամբողջ ուժով:

դ/ Այն գիտելիքները, որ ստանում ենք մենք այսօր թե անցյալի և թե ապագայի մասին, մեզ գալիս են նրա համար, որպեսզի մենք գիտենանք, թե Ով Ենք Մենք Իրականում: Ինչի՞ համար ենք մենք: Ո՞ր ենք գնում: Ինչպե՞ս գնանք: Եվ սա ամենն է, ինչի մասին փորձում է խոսել մեզ հետ Աստված: Ուրեմն…

Միգուցէ փորձենք լսե՞լ Աստծոն, Հովարս ջան: Միգուցէ մեկ անգամ գոնե թույլ տաս քեզ մտածել. իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե իմ ասածի մեջ գոնե մի փոքր ճշմարտություն կա: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ես ճիշտ եմ…

----------

Yellow Raven (27.10.2011), հովարս (28.10.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երբ ես հարցրեցի ինձ, թե ինչո՞ւ է այդպես, սիրտս ինձ միակ պատասխանը տվեց. որովհետև ամեն մեկն իրեն է հարմարեցրել այդ հավատը, որպեսզի առանձնանա մյուսներից, որպեսզի ցույց տա, որ ինքն ավելի մոր է Աստծոն, քան մյուսները, որպեսզի Աստծո ամենամեծ պարգևն ինքը ստանա: Մրցակցություն: Սպորտ…
> Պատանեկան տարիներիս ես ֆիզիկապես զգացել եմ սպորտի բացասական ազդեցությունն առողջությանս վրա, երբ չափից շատ եմ տրվել նրան: Դա տեղի է ունենում այն ժամանակ, երբ կուրորեն, մոռացած ամեն ինչ, քեզ տալիս ես պրոֆեսսիոնալ սպորտին:
> 
> Եվ այսօր, լուրջ հայացք գցելով հավատ-սպորտի վրա, ես կարող եմ մի բան ասել միայն. *ինձ հարմարեցրած հավատ պետք չէ*, ինձ պետք է ճշմարիտ հավատ: Իսկ ճշմարիտ հավատ է ինձ համար ոչ թե այն, ինչ երկար տարիների ընթացքում ուղեղս այդպես էլ չկարողացավ մարսել, այլ այն, ինչ այժմ սիրտս մեծագույն հաճույքով ընդունում է իր մեջ, առանց որևէ սրտխառնոցի:


Sambitbaba, ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում, բայց ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես: Խոսում ես *քո* քրիստոնեության մասին, հետո խոսում ճշմարիտ հավատի մասին: Դու էլ ես *քո* քրիստոնեությունը հարմարացրել քեզ: Դու մտածում ես, բայց ոչ մի անգամ չես կարող վստահ քեզ ասել, որ ճիշտ ես մտածում: Վերջապես պետքա հասկանանք, որ ամեն մարդ ինքն իրանով ինդիվիդումա, ոչ թե համատարած ծրագրի դետալ: Ամեն մարդ կարողա ունենա իր հավատը ու բոլորի հավատներն էլ կարող են ճիշտ լինել: Ճշմարիտ հավատն էլ շաաատ հարաբերական հասկացություն է:




> ա/ Համարենք, որ այն ամենը, ինչ մեզ տրված էր գիտենալու այսօր, դա ընդամենը այն էր, ինչ մեզ հարկավոր էր գիտենալ, մինչև…
> 
> բ/ …մինչև Աշխարհի Վերջը: Ինչը նախատեսված էր մոտավորապես մի տաս տարի առաջ, սակայն… տեղի չունեցավ: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ մեզ խաբեցին, կամ հիմա էլ փորձենք հետաձգել էլի մի հազար տարով, այլ որովհետև փոխվեց Աստծո ծրագիրը: Մենք մնացինք: Եվ հիմա…


Ալո :Shok:  Ստացվումա, որ Աստծո ծրագիրը սենց open-source քո մոտա հայտնվել, լավ ուսումնասիրել ես կոդերը :Jpit:  




> գ/ …հիմա մեզ հարկավոր են նոր գիտելիքներ, որպեսզի մենք կարողանանք հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս լինենք, ինչպե՞ս ապրենք մեր վաղվա նոր կյանքում: Մեր հին գիտելիքներն այլևս բավարար չեն մեզ մեր վաղվա կյանքում: Մեզ բավարար չի նաև մեր ուղեղի այն տաս տոկոսը, որն օգտագործել ենք մենք մինչև այսօր: Հարկավոր է աշխատեցնել արդեն այն ամբողջ ուժով:


Մարդկությանը ցանկացած ժամանակաշրջանում եղած գիտելիքների բազան չի հերիքել ու միշտ էլ մարդկությունը կատարելագործվելա:Միշտ էլ մարդիկ մտածել են վաղվա օրվա մասին ու միշտ էլ կշարունակվի էդ պրոցեսը: Ոչ մեկ չի կարող իր գլխից վերև թռնել, ամեն ինչին աստիճանաբար են հասնում :Wink:

----------

Freeman (08.11.2011), Sambitbaba (28.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba, ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում, բայց ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես: Խոսում ես *քո* քրիստոնեության մասին, հետո խոսում ճշմարիտ հավատի մասին: Դու էլ ես *քո* քրիստոնեությունը հարմարացրել քեզ: Դու մտածում ես, բայց ոչ մի անգամ չես կարող վստահ քեզ ասել, որ ճիշտ ես մտածում: Վերջապես պետքա հասկանանք, որ ամեն մարդ ինքն իրանով ինդիվիդումա, ոչ թե համատարած ծրագրի դետալ: Ամեն մարդ կարողա ունենա իր հավատը ու բոլորի հավատներն էլ կարող են ճիշտ լինել: Ճշմարիտ հավատն էլ շաաատ հարաբերական հասկացություն է:


Ուրախ եմ արձագանքիդ համար, Վահիկ ջան, և հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:
Ես նշում եմ *իմ* քրիստոնեությունը ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ցույց տամ, թե իմից բացի այլը չկա, այլ հենց այն պատճառով, որ լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ. "*Ամեն մարդ ինքն իրանով ինդիվիդումա, ոչ թե համատարած ծրագրի դետալ: Ամեն մարդ կարողա ունենա իր հավատը ու բոլորի հավատներն էլ կարող են ճիշտ լինել*:" Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կավելացնեի մեկ բան. *բոլորի հավատներն էլ կարող են ճիշտ լինել, եթե մեկի հավատը չի ստիպում մյուսի հավատին՝ չլինել:*

Այսինքն, երբ երկու քրիստոնեա կանգնում են դեմդիմաց ու վիճում, թե ո՞ւմ քրիստոնեությունն է ճիշտ, - ես դեմ եմ դրան: Իսկ դո՞ւ…




> Ստացվումա, որ Աստծո ծրագիրը սենց open-source քո մոտա հայտնվել, լավ ուսումնասիրել ես կոդերը


Տեխնիկական լեզվին այքան էլ չեմ տիրապետում, բայց ինձ թվում է, թե մոտավորապես հասկացա քեզ: Այնպես որ, փորձեմ պատասխանել:
Գիտես, Վահիկ ջան, ես համոզված եմ և հուսով, որ դու արդեն իմ ասած Նոր Դարաշրջանի մարդ ես: Այլ ոչ թե քո ասած "ցանկացած ժամանակաշրջանի": Ու, եթե ես ճիշտ եմ իմ այդ կարծիքում քո մասին, ուրեմն շուտով դու ինձ կհասկանաս: Ես խոսում եմ ոչ թե սերունդների զարգացման մասին, այլ մարդկության էվոլյուցիոն փոփոխության:

Եվ հենց այդ էվոլյուցիոն փոփոխությունն է պատճառը, որ դու այս աշխարհ ես եկել այնքան գիտելիքներով, որքան ես չեմ հասցրել ձեռք բերել քո կյանքի մոտ եռակի կյանք ապրելով, ընդ որում դրա մոտ երկու երրորդն էլ նվիրելով այդ գիտելիքների որոնումներին:
Բայց այդ որոնումների մեջ այնպես է պատահել, որ ես քիչ հայտնություններ չեմ արել ինձ համար: Դրանք փոխել են իմ կյանքը, իմ մտածելակերպը, իմ կարծիքը Աստծո մասին, իմ և քո մասին: 
Ինչպես նաև Աստծո ծրագրի փոփոխման մասին և այն մասին, որ հենց այդ ծրագրի փոխվելն է քո Նոր Դարաշրջանի Մարդ լինելու պատճառը:

Հանկարծ այլ բան չմտածես, Վահիկ ջան: Ես սա ասում եմ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ես անսահման ուրախ ու երջանիկ եմ, որ քո սերնդի մասին իմ ասածը՝ իրականություն է: Ու նաև, որ ես երջանկություն եմ ունեցել ապրել այս աշխարհում հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ հնարավորություն ունեմ տեսնել, թե ինչպես ես դու, քո սերնդի հետ միասին, փոխելու այս աշխարհը: 

Կամ՝ մեր հին տրադիցիաներով ասած, - փրկելու, այլ ոչ թե կործանելու: 




> *Ոչ մեկ չի կարող իր գլխից վերև թռնել, ամեն ինչին աստիճանաբար են հասնում*


Կրկին ճիշտ ես. ոչ ոք ոտքերը վերև չի թռնում: Երբ թռնում ես, գլուխդ միշտ էլ վերևում է… /Միգուցէ փորձե՞ս կատակիս որպես իրականություն նայել… Դու այդ կարող ես:/ 

Բայց մի օր, երբ լույսդ վառվի, կտեսնես, որ ամեն ինչ *արդեն* ունես:

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, ես քո դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, սրտանց: Ես նույնիսկ խոնարհվում եմ քո նվիրվածության առջև՝ քրիստոնեությանը: Բայց, եթե հիմա մենք վիճում ենք իրար հետ կրոնական սկզբունքների մասին, դա ինձ համար մեկ բան է նշանակում միայն. այն, որ ես էլ քեզանից պակաս նվիրված չեմ իմ քրիստոնեությանը և հնարավորինս ձգտում եմ պաշտպանել ու արտահայտել նրան այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ես եմ հասկանում:


 Սամվել ջան , ես էլ քո դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ և ընդունում եմ, որ ամեն անհատ յուրովի է ընկալում Աստծու խոսքը, առավելևս , որ Աստված ամեն մի անհատի հետ խոսում է յուրովի



> Ինչո՞ւ ես պետք է կուրորեն ընդունեմ այն, ինչ ինձ կասկածելի է թվում:


բայց ես չեմ ընդունում, որ Աստվածաշունչը մարդկային փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվել, և որ կորցրել է իր վստահությունը: Պատճառն այն է , որ ես իմ կյանքում ապրել եմ այնպիսի Աստվածաշնչյան իրավիճակներ, որոնք շատերի համար առասպել, հեքիաթ կամ նման  անհավատալի պատմություններ կարող  են թվալ



> . ինձ հարմարեցրած հավատ պետք չէ, ինձ պետք է ճշմարիտ հավատ:


ուրախ եմ , որ փնտրում ես ճշմարիտ հավատք, քանի որ ով  փնտրի նա կգտնի, միայն թե ճիշտ տեղում փնտրի, կամ էլ..., իսկ եթե գտածդ նոր դարի ''ճշմարտությունն'' է , ասեմ որ ամենա հարմարեցված հավատքն է դա , մի քիչ այստեղից մի քիչ այնտեղից գողացված վարպետորեն իրար կպցրած մի ուսմունք է:



> Աստված չի լռում: Այդ մենք ենք ընտրել. չլսել Աստծոն: Մեր կամքն է՝ Աստծոն չլսել: Եվ Աստված, հավատարիմ Իր խոստումին. տալ մեզ կամքի ազատություն, - ի կատար է ածում մեր կամքը:


Ճիշտ ես, Աստված չի լռում, բայց Աստծու ձայնը լսելու համար խոնարհ ականջ է պետք, հպարտ մարդը երբեք չի կարող լսել Նրան:



> Միգուցէ փորձենք լսե՞լ Աստծոն, Հովարս ջան: Միգուցէ մեկ անգամ գոնե թույլ տաս քեզ մտածել. իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե իմ ասածի մեջ գոնե մի փոքր ճշմարտություն կա: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ես ճիշտ եմ…


Իսկ եթե դու այդպես մտածե՜ս...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուրախ եմ արձագանքիդ համար, Վահիկ ջան, և հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:
> Ես նշում եմ *իմ* քրիստոնեությունը ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ցույց տամ, թե իմից բացի այլը չկա, այլ հենց այն պատճառով, որ լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ. "*Ամեն մարդ ինքն իրանով ինդիվիդումա, ոչ թե համատարած ծրագրի դետալ: Ամեն մարդ կարողա ունենա իր հավատը ու բոլորի հավատներն էլ կարող են ճիշտ լինել*:" Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կավելացնեի մեկ բան. *բոլորի հավատներն էլ կարող են ճիշտ լինել, եթե մեկի հավատը չի ստիպում մյուսի հավատին՝ չլինել:*


Իսկ եթե նայենք այն տեսանկյունից, որ յուրաքանչյուրի հավատը հենց իր համար է ճիշտ... Ես դեմ եմ, իհարկե, նրան, որ ինչ-որ մեկի փորձում էմյուսին պարտադրել այս կամ այն փաստը, իմ համար էդ կուրացած մոտեցումա գործին: Ամեն մարդ պետքա հասկանա, որ էն ինչ ինքը զգում կամ մտածում է, դիմացինի համար կարող են ուղղակի աբսուրդ լինել: Բայց, համաձայն եմ, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր զբաղված են համընդհանուր աըգիտացիայով դեպի իրենց ճշտի ընդունումը, ինչի պատճառով էլ սենց քաոսա տիրում:




> Տեխնիկական լեզվին այքան էլ չեմ տիրապետում, բայց ինձ թվում է, թե մոտավորապես հասկացա քեզ: Այնպես որ, փորձեմ պատասխանել:
> Գիտես, Վահիկ ջան, ես համոզված եմ և հուսով, որ դու արդեն իմ ասած Նոր Դարաշրջանի մարդ ես: Այլ ոչ թե քո ասած "ցանկացած ժամանակաշրջանի": Ու, եթե ես ճիշտ եմ իմ այդ կարծիքում քո մասին, ուրեմն շուտով դու ինձ կհասկանաս: Ես խոսում եմ ոչ թե սերունդների զարգացման մասին, այլ մարդկության էվոլյուցիոն փոփոխության:
> 
> Եվ հենց այդ էվոլյուցիոն փոփոխությունն է պատճառը, որ դու այս աշխարհ ես եկել այնքան գիտելիքներով, որքան ես չեմ հասցրել ձեռք բերել քո կյանքի մոտ եռակի կյանք ապրելով, ընդ որում դրա մոտ երկու երրորդն էլ նվիրելով այդ գիտելիքների որոնումներին:
> Բայց այդ որոնումների մեջ այնպես է պատահել, որ ես քիչ հայտնություններ չեմ արել ինձ համար: Դրանք փոխել են իմ կյանքը, իմ մտածելակերպը, իմ կարծիքը Աստծո մասին, իմ և քո մասին: 
> Ինչպես նաև Աստծո ծրագրի փոփոխման մասին և այն մասին, որ հենց այդ ծրագրի փոխվելն է քո Նոր Դարաշրջանի Մարդ լինելու պատճառը:
> 
> Հանկարծ այլ բան չմտածես, Վահիկ ջան: Ես սա ասում եմ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ես անսահման ուրախ ու երջանիկ եմ, որ քո սերնդի մասին իմ ասածը՝ իրականություն է: Ու նաև, որ ես երջանկություն եմ ունեցել ապրել այս աշխարհում հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ հնարավորություն ունեմ տեսնել, թե ինչպես ես դու, քո սերնդի հետ միասին, փոխելու այս աշխարհը:


Իսկ ստեղ դու արդեն փորձում ես հենց վերևում նշածս ագիտացիայով զբաղվել: Քո նշած էվոլյուցիան իմ համար զուտ զարգացում է, զարգացումն իմ համար աստիճանաբար է եղել ու եղել է հենց այն պատճառով, ոև մարդկության պատմության մեջ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ի հայտ են եկել մարդիկ, ովքեր զբաղվել են այդ զարգացմամբ… Հասկանում եմ, որ տանում ես դեպի նոր ռասայի առաջացմանը և այլ նմանատիպ տեսությունների, բայց ուղղակի ըստ իս չի կարող այդպես լինել, որ հազարմյակներ շարունակ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ մի կոդ գրած լինի ու հանկարծ որոշվի, որ այդ կոդը պետքա փոխվի… Իմ համար դա վերացականա, իսկ կյանքում վերացական բաներ չեն լինում, ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզա :Wink: 




> Կամ՝ մեր հին տրադիցիաներով ասած, - փրկելու, այլ ոչ թե կործանելու: 
> 
> Կրկին ճիշտ ես. ոչ ոք ոտքերը վերև չի թռնում: Երբ թռնում ես, գլուխդ միշտ էլ վերևում է… /Միգուցէ փորձե՞ս կատակիս որպես իրականություն նայել… Դու այդ կարող ես:/ 
> 
> Բայց մի օր, երբ լույսդ վառվի, կտեսնես, որ ամեն ինչ արդեն ունես:


Իմ համար ամեն օր գրեթե լույսը վառվում է ու նոր բաներ ցույց տալիս :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> բայց ես չեմ ընդունում, որ Աստվածաշունչը մարդկային փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվել, և որ կորցրել է իր վստահությունը:


Ուրեմն, դու չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս, թե ինչու՞ են տարբեր Աստվածաշունչներ տարբերվում իրարից…




> Պատճառն այն է , որ ես իմ կյանքում ապրել եմ այնպիսի Աստվածաշնչյան իրավիճակներ, որոնք շատերի համար առասպել, հեքիաթ կամ նման անհավատալի պատմություններ կարող են թվալ


Իսկ շատերի համար՝ ոչ, և դու վստահորեն կարող ես ինձ այդ վերջին "շատերի" թվին գումարել: 

Բայց դա էլ հենց, Հովարս ջան, չէ՞ որ հաստատում է իմ ասածն այն մասին, որ Աստված այսօր էլ խոսում է մեզ հետ: Այդ դեպքում, ուրեմն, ինչու՞ Նա, ասենք, քեզ հետ կարող է խոսել, իսկ ինձ հետ՝ ոչ:
Եվ հետո, եթե Նա խոսում է, ինչու՞ պետք է խոսի անպայման Աստվածաշնչի բառերով: Նա հո փչացած ձայնասկավառակ չի՞, որ անընդհատ միևնույն բանը կրկնի: Ու մենք էլ… չէ՞ որ մենք էլ ենք փոխվել: Փոխվել է մեր գիտակցությունը: Մեր արժեքներն էլ այլևս շատ են տարբերվում երկու հազար տարի առաջվա արժեքներից, և մեզ հասկանալի լինելու համար ինչ խոսք, որ Աստված հարկ ունի /միայն թե չասես, թե չունի. *ունի*/ այսօրվա, մեզ հասկանալի լեզվով խոսել մեզ հետ: Շատերս նույնիսկ գրաբարը չենք էլ հասկանում: Իսկ քո ասածով ստացվում է, որ Աստված մարդկության հետ հենց միայն գրաբար հայերենով է սկսել խոսել:
Խնդրում եմ մի վիրավորվիր, Հովարս ջան, բայց ես կատակի համար չեմ ասում սա. սա լրիվ լուրջ է, գիտե՞ս: 
Ուղղակի արդեն այնքան ենք սահմանափակել Աստծոն մի ազգի մեջ, մի ուղղության մեջ, մի եկեղեցու մեջ, մի գրքի մեջ, որ Նրան վերածել ենք մի փոքրիկ ու անձնական աստվածիկի:
Իմ հասկացած Աստված անսահման է, և չի կարելի Նրան տեղավորել մի գրքի… /վերջից մինչև սկիզբ կարելի է կրկնել վերևում թվարկածներս/ մեջ:




> ուրախ եմ , որ փնտրում ես ճշմարիտ հավատք, քանի որ ով փնտրի նա կգտնի, միայն թե ճիշտ տեղում փնտրի, կամ էլ..., իսկ եթե գտածդ նոր դարի ''ճշմարտությունն'' է , ասեմ որ ամենա հարմարեցված հավատքն է դա , մի քիչ այստեղից մի քիչ այնտեղից գողացված վարպետորեն իրար կպցրած մի ուսմունք է:


*Որտեղի՞ց…*

Հ.Գ. Եթե դու խոսում ես Նոր Դարի մասին, ու քո տեղեկություը նրա մասին միայն առաջարկածդ ֆիլմի նման աղբյուրներից է, եթե դու ծանոթ չես Նոր Դարի ներկայացուցիչներից որևէ մեկի գրվածքներին կամ տեսաժապավեններին, եթե դու չես տեսել, օրինակ, Քրայոնի գոնե մեկ չեննելինգ, կամ Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշի գոնե մեկ հանդիպում հանդիսատեսի հետ, ուրեմն ասածդ ուղղակի մերկախոսություն է:




> Ճիշտ ես, Աստված չի լռում, բայց Աստծու ձայնը լսելու համար խոնարհ ականջ է պետք, հպարտ մարդը երբեք չի կարող լսել Նրան:


Աստծոն լսելու համար ոչ միայն *խոնարհ ականջ* է պետք, այլ նաև *ազնիվ սիրտ* և *հպարտ հոգի*:
Այս եռամիասնությունն է  Աստծոն լսելու միակ գրավականը:

----------

Արէա (28.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ ստեղ դու արդեն փորձում ես հենց վերևում նշածս ագիտացիայով զբաղվել:


Վահիկ ջան, կարևորն այն է, որ ընդհանուր հարցերում մենք հիմնականում համաձայնության եկանք /համենայն դեպս, ինձ այդպես է թվում/:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ագիտացիային… Դու կարող ես համարել ինչպես կուզես: Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրու մի հանգամանքի. դու ասում ես. ագիտացիա, իսկ հավատացյալն ասում է, թե սատանան է խոսում: Դու նմանություն չե՞ս գտնում ձեր երկուսի միջև /խոսքս իմ հանդեպ ձեր կարծիքների մասին է/:

Բայց իմ ցանկացածը ձեր երկուսի վզին մի բան փաթաթելը չի: Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ ձեզ. ժող, ես մի բան եմ գտել, ինչի մասին առաջ գաղափար անգամ չունեի: Այդ գտածս ինձ շատ օգնեց իմ կյանքում՝ իմ կյանքը մեծագույն հարստություն համարելու հարցում:  Միգուցե դու՞ք էլ, ինչպես ես, տեղյակ չէիք սրան: Ահա այն, ինչ գտել եմ: Եթե կցանկանաք՝ օգտվեք: 

Բայց ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ ստիպում, Վահիկ ջան: Ես ուղղակի համարում եմ, որ իրավունք չունեմ չկիսվել քեզ հետ իմ հարստությամբ: Որովհետև դու և ես՝ մեկ ենք:




> Իմ համար ամեն օր գրեթե լույսը վառվում է ու նոր բաներ ցույց տալիս


Դա նշանակում է, որ դու ծնվել ես  իմ ասած *այն օրը*…

Շնորհավոր ծնունդդ, Նոր Մարդ…


Հ.Գ. Ասածս ավելի լավ ընկալելու համար, կարող ես կարդալ ստորագրությանս առաջին հղումը: Կարծում եմ` կօգնի:

----------

Jean-Claude (28.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ուրեմն, դու չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս, թե ինչու՞ են տարբեր Աստվածաշունչներ տարբերվում իրարից…


Դա դու տարբերողին հարցրու, թե ինչու են ավելացնում կամ պակասացնում




> Այդ դեպքում, ուրեմն, ինչու՞ Նա, ասենք, քեզ հետ կարող է խոսել, իսկ ինձ հետ՝ ոչ:


դա փնտրիր քո ներսում( պատճառներից մեկը հպարտ հոգին է, որը դու շեշտել ես քո հ.գ. ում)




> Եվ հետո, եթե Նա խոսում է, ինչու՞ պետք է խոսի անպայման Աստվածաշնչի բառերով: Նա հո փչացած ձայնասկավառակ չի՞, որ անընդհատ միևնույն բանը կրկնի


այս մեկն էլ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, որովհետև ամեն անգամ այդ նույն գիրքը կարդալով մի նոր պատասխան եմ ստանում, և սա շատ *քրիստոնյա* հավատացյալներ կարող են հաստատել:




> Որտեղի՞ց…


բոլոր կրոններից, ճիշտ թե սխալ, միայն թե մարդուս հաճելի և սրտվ լինի

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դա դու տարբերողին հարցրու, թե ինչու են ավելացնում կամ պակասացնում


Չնայած նորից չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս, բայց և այնպես, տես, որ ինչ-որ համաձայնության արդեն եկանք.  դու համաձայնվեցիր, որ ինչ-որ բան այնուամենայնիվ կամ ավելացված է, կամ՝ պակասեցրած: Հիմա արդեն մենք հեշտորեն դրանց կարող ենք գումարել չափազանց հետաքրքիր մի երրորդ տարբերակ ևս: Ահա այն. իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Աստվածաշնչերի այդ բազմազանության մեջ, ինչ-որ բան նույնիսկ… *փոխված* է…

Հնարավոր է, չէ՞: Ինչ խոսք, որ հնարավոր է, Հովարս ջան: Եթե հնարավոր էր Աստվածաշնչից ինչ-որ բան պակասեցնել կամ ավելացնել, ուրեմն հեչի պես հնարավոր է նաև փոխել: Միայն թե այն համապատասխանի փոխողի գաղափարախոսությանը: Համաձա՞յն ես:

Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչն է ամենատխուրը: Այն, որ ես ու դու ոչ մի գրավական չունենք այն բանի, որ այդ փոփոխված, ավելացված-պակասեսված Աստվածաշունչը՝ մեր Աստվածաշունչը չէ… Մենք միայն հորդորում ենք, որ մերն ամենաճիշտն է:
Ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլորն են հորդորում, որ ամենաճիշտն իրենցն է: 





> Այդ դեպքում, ուրեմն, ինչու՞ Նա, ասենք, քեզ հետ կարող է խոսել, իսկ ինձ հետ՝ ոչ:
> 			
> 		
> 
> դա փնտրիր քո ներսում( պատճառներից մեկը հպարտ հոգին է, որը դու շեշտել ես քո հ.գ. ում)


Կրկին խառնում ես ալիքները, Հովարս ջան: Ես բոլորովին էլ չպնդեցի, որ Աստված քեզ հետ խոսում է, իսկ ինձ հետ՝ ոչ: Ես ուղղակի օրինակ բերեցի: Իսկ իրականում կարող է և լրիվ հակառակը լինել…
Կներես:





> Եվ հետո, եթե Նա խոսում է, ինչու՞ պետք է խոսի անպայման Աստվածաշնչի բառերով: Նա հո փչացած ձայնասկավառակ չի՞, որ անընդհատ միևնույն բանը կրկնի
> 			
> 		
> 
> այս մեկն էլ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, որովհետև ամեն անգամ այդ նույն գիրքը կարդալով մի նոր պատասխան եմ ստանում, *և սա շատ քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ կարող են հաստատել*:


Անշուշտ, ես էլ կարող եմ դա հաստատել: Բայց Աստված այնքան շատ պատասխաններ ունի ինձ ու քեզ համար, որ մի գիրքը չէ, հարյուր գիրքն էլ բավական չեն Նրա բոլոր պատասխաններն իրենց մեջ ամփոփելու համար:





> Որտեղի՞ց…
> 			
> 		
> 
> բոլոր կրոններից, ճիշտ թե սխալ, միայն թե մարդուս հաճելի և սրտվ լինի


Կներես, բայց սա նորից՝ մերկախոսություն է:

----------


## հովարս

> Չնայած նորից չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս, բայց և այնպես, տես, որ ինչ-որ համաձայնության արդեն եկանք.  դու համաձայնվեցիր, որ ինչ-որ բան այնուամենայնիվ կամ ավելացված է, կամ՝ պակասեցրած: Հիմա արդեն մենք հեշտորեն դրանց կարող ենք գումարել չափազանց հետաքրքիր մի երրորդ տարբերակ ևս: Ահա այն. իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Աստվածաշնչերի այդ բազմազանության մեջ, ինչ-որ բան նույնիսկ… *փոխված* է…


Ասածս ոչ թե համաձայնություն է, այլ եթե գտնում ես որ ինչ-որ մեկը փոխել է , նրան հարցրու , իմ տրամադրության տակ գտնվող հայերեն, ռուսերեն և հունարեն Աստվածաշնչայն թարգմանությոխնները նույնն են , ոչ մի փոփոխությամբ, այնպես որ դու շատ ''փնտրելով'' հեռացել ես* Միակից ու Ճշմարիտից*




> Հնարավոր է, չէ՞: Ինչ խոսք, որ հնարավոր է, Հովարս ջան: Եթե հնարավոր էր Աստվածաշնչից ինչ-որ բան պակասեցնել կամ ավելացնել, ուրեմն հեչի պես հնարավոր է նաև փոխել: Միայն թե այն համապատասխանի փոխողի գաղափարախոսությանը: Համաձա՞յն ես:


Անեմ բան հնարավոր է, քանի որ «ամեն բան պիղծ է պիղծերի համար», (մեջբերում Նոր Կտակարանից), սակայն Աստված զորու է պահպանելու իր խոսքը, իսկ եթե դիտարանը, մորմոնները, ղպտերը կամ ոմանք , որ փոփոխություններ են կատարել Սբ. Գրքում, պատասխան կտան Տիրոջ առջև:




> Կրկին խառնում ես ալիքները, Հովարս ջան: Ես բոլորովին էլ չպնդեցի, որ Աստված քեզ հետ խոսում է, իսկ ինձ հետ՝ ոչ: Ես ուղղակի օրինակ բերեցի: Իսկ իրականում կարող է և լրիվ հակառակը լինել…
> Կներես:


Խոսքս ուղղված էր բոլոր նրանց , ովքեր այդպես են մտածում:




> Անշուշտ, ես էլ կարող եմ դա հաստատել: Բայց Աստված այնքան շատ պատասխաններ ունի ինձ ու քեզ համար, որ մի գիրքը չէ, հարյուր գիրքն էլ բավական չեն Նրա բոլոր պատասխաններն իրենց մեջ ամփոփելու համար:


Իհարկե, երբ մարդ Հոգով է լցվում, այն ժամանակ Հոգին է նրան սովորեցնում և առաջնորդում:




> Կներես, բայց սա նորից՝ մերկախոսություն է:


Ամենևին, եթե ուշադիր լսես Նոր դարի ուսմունքը, կհիշես որ այս հատվածը այս ուսմունքից է, այն հատվածը այն ուսմունքից , մի հատված Աստվածաշնչից է, մի հատված բուդիստներից, մեկը՝ Ղուրանից, մյուսը՝ կոնֆուցիոյից և այս ցանկը շատ-շատ է: Դու, ելնելով քո գիտելիքներից, պետք է որ դա նկատած լինես :

----------


## հովարս



----------

Ameli (15.01.2012), aragats (30.10.2011), Sambitbaba (30.10.2011), Գեա (30.10.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասածս ոչ թե համաձայնություն է, այլ եթե գտնում ես որ ինչ-որ մեկը փոխել է , նրան հարցրու , իմ տրամադրության տակ գտնվող հայերեն, ռուսերեն և հունարեն Աստվածաշնչայն թարգմանությոխնները նույնն են , ոչ մի փոփոխությամբ, այնպես որ դու շատ ''փնտրելով'' հեռացել ես* Միակից ու Ճշմարիտից*:


Դե ինչ, նորից վերադարձանք աստվածաշնչյան լաբիրինթոսի մեջ քո նետած կարկանդակին. համայն քրիստոնեուրյան մեջ, նրա բազում տարբերակներից միայն քոնն է *միակն ու ճշմարիտը*: Մնացածը՝ _օտար_ են, _անհանդուրժելի_ են, _թշնամի_ են "ճշմարիտ" քրիստոնեային: Հետո էլ ասում ես, որ քրիստոնեությունը սեր է քարոզում, այլ ոչ թե թշնամություն…
Եվ դու միակը չես քո այդ "մարդասիրության" մեջ: Քրիստոնեական յուրաքանչյուր տարբերակին դավանող "քրիստոնեա" հաճույքով կկրկնի քո խոսքերը, որ իր դավանած տարբերակն է "միակն ու ճշմարիտը", իսկ մնացածը /և դու էլ նրանց հետ/, ավելացրել կամ կրճատել են, խեղաթյուրել են "միակճշմարիտը" և այլն: 
Իսկ ես, մոլորյալս, որ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ գտնելու այն "միակճշմարիտը", ձեզանից ո՞ր մեկին հավատամ, Հովարս… Իմ պատմությունը, իմ կուլտուրան, իմ կրոնը, իմ պապերը, իմ ծնողները, - բոլորն ինձ սովորեցրել են, որ ես պետք է հավատամ ու սիրեմ իմ մերձավորին: Ու ես հավատում ու սիրում եմ ձեզ բոլորիդ, ձեր բոլոր տարբերակներով հանդերձ. չէ՞ որ բոլորդ էլ քրիստոնեաներ եք:
Եվ իմ այդ հավատն է պատճառը, որ ես քեզ տալիս եմ այն հարցը, որը կտայի նաև մնացած բոլորին. մնացած բոլորն ասում են, որ դու խեղաթյուրել ես Աստվածաշունչը: Ինչո՞ւ ես դու խեղաթյուրել Աստվածաշունչը, Հովարս…

*…Ես ո՞ր մեկիդ հավատամ…*




> *եթե ուշադիր լսես Նոր դարի ուսմունքը, կհիշես որ այս հատվածը այս ուսմունքից է, այն հատվածը այն ուսմունքից , մի հատված Աստվածաշնչից է, մի հատված բուդիստներից, մեկը՝ Ղուրանից, մյուսը՝ կոնֆուցիոյից և այս ցանկը շատ-շատ է: Դու, ելնելով քո գիտելիքներից, պետք է որ դա նկատած լինես :*


Ուրախ եմ, որ ծանոթ ես այս թվարկածներիդ: Իսկ դու չե՞ս փորձել քո այդ թվարկածներից յուրաքանչյուրը համեմատել իրենից տարիքով ավելի մեծերի հետ: Եթե չես փորձել՝ փորձիր: Հետաքրքիր անակնկալի կգաս: Նրանց բոլորի մասին էլ կասես, որ մեկը մյուսից ինչ-որ բան վերցրել է: Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու է այդպես… Որովհետև նրանց բոլորի հիմքն է. *Ճշմարտություն և Սեր*: 

Ինչպես նաև Նոր Դարի:

Մեկ բացառում միայն: Նոր Դարը՝ կրոն կամ աղանդ չի: Նոր Դարն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ, այդ թվում նաև կրոնը՝ իր բոլոր տարբերակներով: Նոր Դարի ներկայացուցիչը կարող է գնալ եկեղեցի, մզկիթ, սինագոգ, կարող է գնալ, ուր ցանկանա: Ինչպես նաև կարող է ոչ մի տեղ էլ չգնալ:

Լավ, չերկարացնեմ:

Բայց չեմ կարող շնորհակալություն չհայտնել քեզ ցածում դրածդ տեսանյութերի համար: Ասեմ, որ զարմացած եմ քո նման վարմունքով ու մի ակնթարթ մտածեցի նույնիսկ, որ դու ոչ ամեն ինչ ես տեսել, ինչ այնտեղ կա: 

Օրինակ, "Հարցազրույց Աստծո հետ"-ի մեջ Աստված ասում է. "*Տարբեր մարդիկ կարող են նայել միևնույն բանին և այն տարբեր ձևերով տեսնել*": Քո անհանդուրժողականության մեջ ինչպե՞ս ես դու սա համատեղում այն բանի հետ, որ ըստ քո հավատի, "*Դեպի Աստված տանող ճանապարհը՝ մեկն է*": 

Կամ հենց առաջին տեսանութի մեջ, որը հենց ներկայացրել ես: Ասվում է. "*Ամեն բան հնարավոր է*"/Ղուկաս/, "*Դու ամեն բան կարող ես*"/Փիլ./: Այս հայտարարությունները ինձ համար մեկ բան են նշանակում. որ Աստված ինձ խրախուսում է անել *ամեն բան*: 

Ես զարմացած եմ, քանզի այս արտահայտությունները, հենց Նոր Դարն է՝ Աստվածաշնչի մեջ: Ընդ որում, նրանք լրիվ դեմ են քո առաջարկած քրիստոնեությանը: Բացատրեմ:
Վերոհիշյալ արտահայտությունները ես հասկանում եմ որպես խրախուսանք Աստծո կողմից՝ *անել ամեն բան*: Իսկ քո ասելով, ստացվում է, որ սա ոչ թե խրախուսանք է, այլ՝ ծուղակ: Քանզի, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է խրախուսել մի բան անելու, իսկ հետո պատժել՝ այդ նույն բանը անելու համար:

Այնպես որ, Հովարս ջան, "ելնելով իմ գիտելիքներից", կարող եմ քեզ մի բան ասել: Դու շատ ճիշտ ես: Ճշմարտությունն ամեն տեղ է ճշմարտություն: Եվ այսօր մարդկությունը եկել է նրան, որ կամա թե ակամա սկսել է զատել ճշմարտությունը՝ չը-ճշմարտությունից, որտեղ և ինչպես էլ այն ներկայացված լինի մեզ, կրոնի մեջ, թե գիտության, երազների մեջ, թե՝ արթնության:

----------


## հովարս

> Դե ինչ, նորից վերադարձանք աստվածաշնչյան լաբիրինթոսի մեջ քո նետած կարկանդակին. համայն քրիստոնեուրյան մեջ, նրա բազում տարբերակներից միայն քոնն է *միակն ու ճշմարիտը*: Մնացածը՝ _օտար_ են, _անհանդուրժելի_ են, _թշնամի_ են "ճշմարիտ" քրիստոնեային:


Նման միտք միայն դուք կարող եք մտածել կամ արտահայտվել, չէ՞ որ դու ես ասում որ տարբեր են, իսկ իմ ասածը միայն պարզաբանում է:
Ընդունում եմ, որ թշնամին փորձում է աղավաղել և խառնել Աստվածաշունչը , և դա հաջողվում է մոլորյալների համար:




> Ուրախ եմ, որ ծանոթ ես այս թվարկածներիդ: Իսկ դու չե՞ս փորձել քո այդ թվարկածներից յուրաքանչյուրը համեմատել իրենից տարիքով ավելի մեծերի հետ: Եթե չես փորձել՝ փորձիր: Հետաքրքիր անակնկալի կգաս: Նրանց բոլորի մասին էլ կասես, որ մեկը մյուսից ինչ-որ բան վերցրել է: Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու է այդպես…


 Գիտեմ, և ունեմ դրա բացատրությունը (ինձ համար):




> Ինչպես նաև Նոր Դարի:
> 
> Մեկ բացառում միայն: Նոր Դարը՝ կրոն կամ աղանդ չի: Նոր Դարն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ, այդ թվում նաև կրոնը՝ իր բոլոր տարբերակներով: Նոր Դարի ներկայացուցիչը կարող է գնալ եկեղեցի, մզկիթ, սինագոգ, կարող է գնալ, ուր ցանկանա: Ինչպես նաև կարող է ոչ մի տեղ էլ չգնալ:


Նույն բանն է ինչպես Սէենտոլոգները, եթե հասկանաս Նեռի նպատակը, կհասկանաս նաև թե որտեղից են միտք առնում նման կազմակերպությունները:




> ...մի ակնթարթ մտածեցի նույնիսկ, որ դու ոչ ամեն ինչ ես տեսել, ինչ այնտեղ կա:


Ցավոք , իմ կյանքում շատ բան եմ տեսել և ապրել, որոնք գուցե քո մտքով էլ չեն անցել, բայց ... Փառք Աստծու, որ այսօր այս վիճակում եմ:




> Կամ հենց առաջին տեսանութի մեջ, որը հենց ներկայացրել ես: Ասվում է. "Ամեն բան հնարավոր է"/Ղուկաս/, "Դու ամեն բան կարող ես"/Փիլ./: Այս հայտարարությունները ինձ համար մեկ բան են նշանակում. որ Աստված ինձ խրախուսում է անել ամեն բան: Ես զարմացած եմ, քանզի այս արտահայտությունները, հենց Նոր Դարն է՝ Աստվածաշնչի մեջ: Ընդ որում, նրանք լրիվ դեմ են քո առաջարկած քրիստոնեությանը: Բացատրեմ:
> Վերոհիշյալ արտահայտությունները ես հասկանում եմ որպես խրախուսանք Աստծո կողմից՝ անել ամեն բան: Իսկ քո ասելով, ստացվում է, որ սա ոչ թե խրախուսանք է, այլ՝ ծուղակ: Քանզի, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է խրախուսել մի բան անելու, իսկ հետո պատժել՝ այդ նույն բանը անելու համար:


Այ տեսնում ես, դու էլ աղանդավորների նման խոսքի կեսն ես օգտագործում, այնինչ գրված է. « բայց ոչ ամեն բանն է քեզ օգտակար(Ա Կոր.6:12),(Ա Կոր.10:23)


> Այնպես որ, Հովարս ջան, "ելնելով իմ գիտելիքներից"


Այնպես որ, Սամվել ջան, ելիր այս գիտելիքներից:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխվել են:*

----------


## Sambitbaba

2008 թ. նոյեմբերի 18-ին, մի հաղորդատվության (չեննելինգ) ժամանակ, Հիսուս Քրիստոս իր կարծիքն է հայտնել, Երուսաղեմում հայ և հույն վանականների տուրուդմբոցի մասին: Վերջերս, իմ "Նոր Դար, Նոր Էջ…" էջում, Սկեպտիկը Հայազնին պատասխանեց, տեղադրելով մի տեսաժապավեն այդ զզվելի միջադեպի մասին: Ինչը և պատճառ դարձավ ինձ՝ վերհիշելու հիշատակածս հաղորդատվությունը: Վերընթերցելով այն, մտածեցի, որ վատ չէր լինի այն ունենալ "Հարցազրույց Աստծո հետ" էջում: Եվ, քանի որ տեղադրել էի արդեն "Հարցազրույց Քրիստոսի հետ" հաղորդատվությունը, որոշեցի ներկայացնել այն ձեր ուշադրությանը, որպես  հետգրություն Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հետ հարցազրույցի:

Ահա այն.

*ՁԵՐ  ՍԻՐՏԸ`  ՏԱՃԱՐ  Է*

*(Հետգրություն Հիսուս Քրիստոսի, 
հայ և հույն վանականների միջև
Բեթղեհեմում տեղի ունեցած
անամոթ և նողկալի տուրուդմբոցից հետո)*


Իմ կացարանը՝ 
ձեր սրտերում է:
Իսկ դուք փնտրում եք ինձ այնտեղ, 
որտեղ ես չկամ:
Դուք չեք կարողանում հասկանալ, 
որ իմ էներգիան՝ ամենուր է,
Որտեղ որ մերձավորի հանդեպ 
գոնե մի փոքր սեր կա:

Որտեղ “Միասնություն” բառը 
դատարկ հնչյուն չէ,
Այլ հաստատված է այն 
ջանադիր գործերով:
Ես չեմ կարող լինել այնտեղ, 
ուր սեր և միասնություն չկա,
Որտեղ աղոթքները լիքն են 
դատարկ խոսքերով:

Ես իմ տաճար եմ գալիս 
ձեզ հետ մեկտեղ միայն,
Երբ դուք սիրում եք ինձ 
ոչ որպես մարդու,
Այլ որպես Աստծո
Սերը Անսահման,
Որը ձեզ՝ Երկիր հասավ, 
անցնելով իմ միջով:

Դուք սիրեք ոչ թե ինձ 
և ոչ նրա համար,
Որ ես կրել եմ 
ձեր խաչն ինձ վրա:
Այդպես ասում են 
ձեր կրոնները, 
Բայց դա խաբկանք է, 
ճշմարիտ չէ դա:

Ձեր խաչը միշտ էլ 
ինքներդ եք կրել
Սերնդե-սերունդ, 
նաև կյանքից՝ կյանք:
Ես ընդամենը 
ձեզ ցույց եմ տվել,
Թե ինչպես, կրել այն 
և անմահանալ:

Ես սովորեցրել եմ ձեզ 
սիրել մեկմեկու,
Հարգել և ներել 
ձեր սխալները:
Սովորեցրել եմ 
ճանաչել Աստծոն
Ամեն մեկի մեջ 
և ամեն ինչում:

Ես չեմ առանձնացրել 
ինձ երբեք ձեզանից.
Ասել եմ, որ մեկ ենք 
մենք Աստծո առջև:
Եվ միշտ խոսել եմ 
այն Աստծո մասին,
Որ բոլոր մարդկանց 
համար միակն է:

Դուք փնտրում եք Աստծոն, 
որտեղ ցանկանաք, 
Որտեղ հարմար եք գտնում 
դուք Նրան փնտրել.
Ժամերում, եկեղեցիներում, 
սուրբ մատուռներում…
Համաձայն եք անգամ 
Երուսաղեմ հասնել:

Իսկ Իրական Աստված 
ձեր մեջ է ապրում,
Ձեր մեջ, այլ ոչ թե 
ինչ-որ տեղ դրսում:
Դուք քնեցրել եք 
Նրան ձեր ներսում:
Ինչո՞ւ ձեր Աստծոն 
դուք չեք արթնացնում:

Ինձ էլ եք փնտրում, 
որ երկրպագեք,
Բայց ես ձեզանից 
չեմ էլ հեռացել:
Ես միշտ ձեզ հետ եմ, 
ձեր սրտերի մեջ եմ,
Երկրպագվելու
կարիք էլ չունեմ:

Բարեմաղթեք նրան, 
ով ձեզ նվաստացրել է:
Ներեք նրան, ով ձեզ 
հանդգնել է նեղացնել:
Զիջեք նրան, ով ձերը 
ձեզանից խլել է:
Սիրեք նրան, ով ամենից 
շատ է ձեզ թշնամացել:

Թե մեղա եք գալիս՝ եկեք,
բայց ոչ իմ առջև,
Ես դատավոր չեմ ձեզ, 
և ոչ էլ՝ Աստված:
Դուք մեղա եկեք միայն 
ինքներդ ձեր առջև,
Քանզի ձեր մեջ է Աստված, 
այլ ոչ ուրիշ տեղ:

Եվ ձեր մոմերը, 
երկրպագելը,
Ձեր աղոթքները 
անազնիվ և սուտ,
Առավել ևս ձեր 
նվիրատվությունները, -
Հավատացեք ինձ, 
պետք չեն ոչ ոգու:

Ինձ էլ պետք չէ դա, 
այլ պետք է հենց ձեզ,
Ձեր խղճի հանգստության 
համար եք այդ անում.
Մարդ մեղա եկավ, 
մի երկու մոմ վառեց,
Եվ հանգիստ սրտով  գնաց 
նոր մեղքեր գործելու…

Եվ դուք կարծում եք, 
թե ես, կամ Աստված,
Կամ Մայր Մարիամը՝ 
հաշվապահնե՞ր ենք, -
Գիշեր ու ցերեկ, 
նստած Երկնքում,
Փեր մոմերը, նվերներն ու 
աղոթքնե՞րն ենք հաշվում…

Այսքան ժամանակ 
դուք չեք հասկանում
Պարզ ու հասարակ 
մի ճշմարտություն.
Որ դուք Լույսն եք Աստծո:
Եվ ձեր խնդիրն է միակ.
Արտաբերել այդ Լույսը 
ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմնում:

Երբ աղոթում եք ազնվորեն, 
երբ ներում եք ազնվորեն,
Երբ օտարի բարեկեցության համար եք 
ազնվորեն դուք ուրախանում, -
Դուք այդ Լույսը բազմապատկում եք, 
դուք ինքներդ՝ լուսարձակում եք
Եվ դառնում է ձեր այդ Լույսը 
ձեր անցաթուղթը դրախտում:

Բայց դա հնարավոր է 
այն դեպքում, երբ որ դուք
Գիտակցում եք, որ բոլոր մարդիկ, 
և դուք էլ այդ թվում, -
Հավասար եք Աստծո մեջ, 
ամբողջականությունն եք Աստծո,
Հավասարապես սիրված եք 
և երբեք չեք պատժվելու:

Իմ կյանքը՝ սիմվոլիկ 
ուղերձ է մարդկանց համար,
Բայց ցավոք, քչերն են 
կարողանում դա հասկանալ:
Եվ նրանով ես ձեզ ցույց եմ տվել 
ոչ թե ճանապարհը խաչելության,
Այլ փորձել եմ ձեզ ցույց տալ 
ճանապարհը համբարձման:

Իսկ դուք որոշեցիք ընտրել 
խաչելության ճանապարհը
Եվ տանջանքը սարքեցիք 
ձեր մատին փաթաթան.
“Աստված տանջվել է Ինքը
և մեզ էլ՝  կարգադրել է”, -
Անվերջ կրկնել եք սա 
և այդպես էլ ապրել:

Ոչ ոք և ոչինչ 
ձեզ չի կարգադրել,
Քանզի Աստված ձեզ կամքի 
ազատություն է նվիրել:
Իսկ այդ ազատությամբ 
դուք ինքներդ եք որոշել.
Համբարձման երանությո՞ւնը, 
թե՞ խաչելության տանջանքն ընտրել:

Կուրորեն դուք գնում եք 
խոնարհվելու ինձ այնտեղ,
Որտեղ որ ես չկամ, 
ուղղակի չեմ կարող այնտեղ լինել:
Մի՞թե կարող եմ լինել այնտեղ, 
ուր մարդիկ կարող են իրար ծեծել,
Վիրավորել, ատել այն պատճառով միայն, 
որ ցանկանում են ինձ ծառայել:

Ներող եղեք, բայց նման 
ծառայություն ինձ պետք չէ:
Եվ ընդհանրապես, որևէ 
ծառայություն ինձ պետք չէ:
Ավելի լավ կլինի, որ դուք 
մեկմեկու ծառայեք,
Օգնեք մեկմեկու 
և մեկմեկու սիրեք:

Տաճարը՝ ձեր սիրտն է, 
որտեղ ես ապրում եմ,
Որտեղ իմ էությունն է, 
իմ Քրիստոսագիտակցությունը:
Իսկ ավելի ճիշտն ասած, 
դա ձեր էներգիաներն են,
Քանզի Երկրորդ Գալուստը՝ 
Աստծո Մեծագույն Սերն է.

*Մերձավորին սիրել: 
Ոչ խոսքով, ոչ մտքով,
Ապրումով կամ արարքով 
նրան վնաս չպատճառել:*

Ինչների՞դ են պետք հերթերը 
եկեղեցիներում և տաճարներում,
Լալկան ծեսերը, որտեղ դուք 
ինձ եք ողբում և փառաբանում:
Ինձ պետք չեն ձեր արցունքները, 
ուրախացեք դուք կյանքին,
Ուրախացեք հնարավորությանը՝ 
Աստծոն ունենալ ձեր կողքին:

Արտահայտել Աստծոն ձեր մեջ, այսինքն.
*Հավասար սիրել բոլորին:*

.   .   .   .   . 

Ինձ ցավալի է տեսնել 
իմ Երկրային Կացարանը
Այսքան աննախանձելի 
բարոյական վիճակում:
Եվ միայն վանականներից ոմանց 
սիրո կրակը կրող
Ազնիվ ձգտումներն են, որ 
հինավուրց տաճարի մեջ
Անձեռաստեղծ Կրակն են 
դեռևս պահպանում:

Ես խնդրում եմ ձեզ.
Աստծո Տապանի մոտ դուք մի հավաքվեք:
Նորից եմ կրկնում.
Այնտեղ ես չկամ, ինձ հավատացեք:

Մի ողբացեք	 ինձ:
Կրկին ու կրկին
Մի արարեք անվերջ 
տանջանքի ցնորքներ:
Ես չեմ ցանկանում, 
մարդիկ, տառապել,
Եվ չեմ ցանկանում 
ձեր տառապանքն էլ տեսնել:

Դուք Երկիր եք եկել, 
որպեսզի այստեղ,
Մարմնավորված ձեր վիճակում 
Աստծոն ձեր մեջ գտնեք:
Որ տեսնեք Աստծոն 
ուրիշ մարդկանց մեջ էլ,
Եվ այդ պահից սկսած,  
հավերժ երջանիկ լինեք:

Ամեն ինչ Աստված է, 
և, նշանակում է,
Որ ես, նաև դուք, 
և ամեն ինչ մեր շուրջ, -
Անբաժանելի Աստծո 
տարբեր մասնիկներն ենք,
Համաաստվածային 
կատարյալ ծաղկեփունջ:

Հավաքեք Աստված կոչվող 
խճանկարն այս հիասքանչ
Եվ երկրային խնդիրը ձեր 
կտեսնեք արդեն լուծված:

.   .    .   .   .

Մաղթանքներով և սիրով, 
ձեր՝ *Հիսուս Քրիստոս*:

----------

E-la Via (06.03.2012), unknown (06.03.2012), Սելավի (06.03.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ  ԲՈՒԴԴԱՅԻ  ՀԵՏ*


*1.*

Բարև, Բուդդա… 

*Բարև:*

Որ եկար՝ շնորհակալ եմ:
Կարո՞ղ ես պատմել
քո մասին ինչ-որ բան, 
բացի այն,
ինչ մեծամասնության համար 
հայտնի պատմություն է.

Որ դու՝ Սիդդհարտհա Գաուտաման,
անհոգ ես ապրել,
հոգսերից, դժբախտություններից
միշտ զերծ ես եղել,
Մինչև որ քո կյանքի 
քսանիններորդ տարում
հանդիպել ես
բորոտի, 
ալեհեր մի ծերունու,
թաղման թափորի
և  ճգնավորի:
Ենթադրում են, որ ճակատագրական 
հանդիպումներն այս չորս,
ազդեցին քեզ վրա,
փոխեցին կյանքդ ամբողջ:
Քո գահից հրաժարվեցիր,
լքեցիր ընտանիքդ,
անապատ հեռացար
ամբողջ վեց տարով:
Հոգևոր գիտություններ
այնտեղ ձեռք բերեցիր
և նաև սովորեցիր դու
անձնանվիրությանը:
Բոլոր ուսուցիչներին քո
գերազանցեցիր,
բազմապատկեցիր նրանց
գիտելիքն ու իմացությունը:
Հետո ձեռնամուխ եղար
դու ազատության
կրքոտ որոնումներին
անձնական, սեփական:
Իսկ վերջինիս 
գագաթնակետը
դարձավ
Պայծառացումը:

Վեջիվերջո դու հասկացար, 
ինչպես մարդիկ կարծում են,
որ լինելությունը՝ տառապանք է,
հաջորդությունն անվերջանալի 
մարդու ծննդյան և մահվան:

Բայց մարդ այդ տառապանքից, 
թե ցանկանա՝ կազատվի:

Եվ սկսեցիր քարոզել:

Ահա, սա է ամենը, 
ինչ քո մասին մենք գիտենք…

*Նախ, թույլ տվեք ձեզ ասել,
Որ ես այստեղ չեմ եկել:
Որովհետև այստեղից 
Երբեք չեմ էլ հեռացել…
Ես՝ ամենուր եմ:
Ամենուր: Ուղղակի 
դուք դիմեցիք ինձ
և ինձ… լսեցիք:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 
իմ կյանքի պատմությանը,
դա ընդամենն այսբերգի
վերին մասի պարունակությունն  է:
Ներքին պրոցեսները 
շատ ավելի բազմաշերտ են
և, ճիշտն ասած, իրականում,
նույնիսկ հակասական են:*

Ի՞նչը բերեց քեզ
դեպի պայծառացումը,
ինչո՞վ էր պայմանավորված
քո արթնացումը:

*Իհարկե, դա տեղի ունեցավ 
ոչ հանկարծակի:
Եվ այն գիշեր, որն անց կացրի ես 
ծառի տակ նստած,
Ծավալվեց մի գործընթաց, 
շատ վաղուց նախապատրաստված: 
Ամենասկզբից…*

Ցանկանում ես ասել, 
որ սկսվեց քո ծննդի՞ց:

*Ոչ: Ամբողջ այդ պրոցեսը
շատ երկար է տևել:
Անթիվ ու անհամար 
մարմնավորումներ են անցել:
Եվ մի հիասքանչ ակնթարթ 
ես ուղղակի արթնացա:
Ավելի պարզ կարելի է ասել. 
իմ մեջ Հոգին արթնացավ: 
Իսկ եթե արտահայտվենք 
ավելի ճիշտ խոսքերով, 
Նայեցի ես աշխարհին՝ 
իմ, սեփական աչքերով:*

Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում. 
“աչքերով քո սեփական”:
Ցանկանում ես ասել, 
որ մարդը սովորական
Նայում է այս աշխարհին 
աչքերով ուրիշի՞…

*Սովորական մարդը, ցավոք, 
հետ է սովորել նայել և լսել:
Նա էլ չի տեսնում, էլ չի լսում, 
հետ է սովորել Կյանքով… շնչել:
Անընդունակ է այլևս ընկալել 
Կյանքի հարյուրերորդ մասն անգամ…*

Ընկալումը պայմանավորված է 
մշակույթո՞վ, դաստիարակությա՞մբ:

*Ոչ միայն: Աշխարհ գալով, 
մարդ կորցնում է աշխարհայացքն իր:
Մոռանում է իր ամբողջականությունը, 
որ աշխարհն իր մեջ է, ինքն՝ աշխարհի:*

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ:
Ո՞րն է պատճառը:

*Սերմը աճելու համար 
երկու պայման է անհրաժեշտ:
Առաջին. պետք է ունենա 
անպայման այդ սերմն իր մեջ 
կարողական կառուցվածքն 
ապագա ծաղիկի:
Երկրորդ. անհրաժեշտ է, որ սերմը 
համապատասխան միջավայր ընկնի:
Այդժամ ծաղիկը՝ նրանից ծնված, 
կծաղկի, կդառնա մի ամբողջ աշխարհ…

Իսկ եթե այդ սերմն անապատ ընկնի, - 
նրանից երբեք ոչինչ չի ծնվի:*

Համեմատիր, խնդրում եմ, 
քո այս փոխաբերությունը 
այն  բանի հետ, երբ նորածինը 
կորցնում է ամբողջականությունը:

*Շատ դժվար է դա բացատրել:
Աշխարհը, որտեղ մանուկը 
հենց նոր ոտք է դրել,
ծնվում և մահանում է ամեն ակնթարթ:
Որպեսզի մարդ կարողանա զգալ 
աշխարհի և իր միասնությունը,
նա պետք է կարողանա նույնպես
վերածնվել ամեն ակնթարթ:

Եվ ոչ միայն վերածնվել, 
նաև գիտակցել այդ վերածնունդը:*

Այդ բանը դու հասկացար 
նրանից հետո, երբ արթնացա՞ր։ 

*Ես ընդունեցի 
աշխարհի հոսունությունը 
և այն, որ ամեն ինչ 
անվերջ մահանում և ծնվում է:
Գիտակցեցի և ընդունեցի ես
Մահը և Կյանքը, 
որոնցով որ լիքն է
ձեր ամեն մի ակնթարթը:*

Իսկ ճի՞շտ է, 
որ երեխան հիշում է 
մարմնավորումներն 
իր նախկին:

*Այո:*

Իսկ մինչ ե՞րբ:
Երբվանի՞ց է նա
Սկսում իրեն
մոռանալ:

*Դե… լույս աշխարհ գալուց 
մոտ հինգ ամիս անց:*

Եվ ի՞նչն է պատճառը դրա…

*Երեխան կորցնում է 
այդ թելը հիշողության
աստիճանաբար, ըստ նրա,
թե աշխարհը որքան
մեծ ուժով է ճնշում 
մանկիկին իր օրենքներով:
Բայց քանի որ այդ հինգ ամսում 
փոքրիկն ինքն իրեն է դեռ լսում, -
աշխարհին դեռևս դժվար է
նրա մտքին լրիվ տնօրինել:
Իսկ հետո երեխան սկսում է
լսել իր շրջապատին, 
կամաց-կամաց սկսում է նկատել
իր նոր ձևավորվող “Ես”-ին:
Եվ սկսում է ձևավորվել
մի նոր գաղափար էլ.
Արտաքին աշխարհի 
առկայության գաղափարը:
Մի խոսքով, հինգ ամիս հետո 
իր ծննդյան օրվանից,
մարդ սկսում է ընկալել կյանքն
“աշխարհի այս կողմից”:*

Ասա, Գաուտամա, 
ես քեզ խնդրում եմ,
իսկ երբևիցէ
դու նորից մարմնավորվե՞լ ես։

*Իմ գոյատևումը Երկրագնդի վրա
բարդ է սահմանափակել
միայն Գաուտամայով:
Իմ ներկայությունն այստեղ անսահման է:*

Ես ի նկատի ունեմ 
մարմնավորումը մարդու մեջ:

*Ոչ, մարդկային մարմնի մեջ 
ես էլ հետ չեմ եկել:
Բայց մարդիկ, ովքեր հասել են 
իմ գիտակցական մակարդակին,
եղել են: 
Եվ կարելի է ասել,
որ նրանց մեջ
ես գոյատևել եմ:
Արևելքում այդ մարդկանց 
հենց այդպես էլ անվանում են՝ 
բուդդաներ:*

Իսկ մինչև Գաուտաման 
դու երբևիցէ արթնացե՞լ ես:

*Այո, իհարկե: Դա իմ 
առաջին արթնացումը չէր:*

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ դու որոշեցիր 
էլ չվերամարմնավորվել:

*Մթնոլորտը Երկրի վրա 
պատրաստ չէ դրան:
Արթնացումը՝ յուրօրինակ 
պայթյունի է նման:
Երկրագնդի համար 
իրադարձություն է դա
առանձնահատուկ 
մասշտաբների:
Յուրաքանչյուր “պայթյունի” համար 
պետք է տեղ և ժամանակ լինի: 

Եվ հենց նրանք նորից ստեղծվեն,
ես անշուշտ կվերադառնամ:* 

Իսկ չէ՞ որ քեզանից հետո էլ 
եղել են պայծառացածներ:

*Բայց իմ պայծառացումը 
առանձնահատուկ է եղել:
Համայն: 
Մարդիկ արթնացել են առաջ էլ,
սակայն
իմ արթնացումը՝
ողջ մոլորակի համար 
գիտակցության լայնացում էր:
Ամեն մեկի մեջ 
գոնե մի փոքրիկ բան 
արթնացավ:
Մարդկությունն այդ պահին 
մի նոր աստիճան 
բարձրացավ:
Մարդկանց համար 
մատչելի դարձավ 
գիտակցության մի նոր հորիզոն:
Բոլոր մարդիկ
մոտեցան նրան, 
ինչն արտահայտվեց իմ միջոցով:
Եվ դա, կարելի է ասել, 
ակնթարթ էր հեղաշրջիչ:
Բոլոր մարդիկ 
այդ հորիզոնի մեջ են 
արթնանում 
այն ժամանակից …* 

Իսկ Հիսուսի արթնացո՞ւմը…

*Հիսուսի արթնացումը՝
լրիվ այլ տեսանկյուն է:
Այն նույնպես հեղաշրջիչ էր 
և մոլորակային մասշտաբների, 
Բայց մեր երկուսի արթնացումները 
որակապես տարբեր էին:
Տարբեր էին իրենց ազդեցությամբ 
գիտակցության վրա մարդկության:*

Իսկ կարելի՞ է քիչ համառոտ…

*Համեմատել 
և արտահայտել՝ 
շատ դժվար է 
բառերով:
Բայց կփորձեմ, 
որքան կարող եմ,  
լինել պարզ 
և համառոտ:

Ես բերեցի ձեզ տեղեկություններ 
այն մասին, որ բոլոր մարդիկ 
փոխներգործության մեջ են 
և անբաժանելի են ամբողջ աշխարհից:
Այն մասին, որ այդ 
միասնությունը հնարավոր է 
ըմբռնել, հասկանալ, 
զգալ և վերապրել:
Այն մասին, որ աշխարհը, 
Տիեզերքը, այդ բոլորը 
կարող է ամփոփված լինել 
միայն մեկ մարդու մեջ էլ:

Իսկ Հիսուս՝ 
բերեց տեղեկություններ
համամարդկային 
միասնության,
համամարդկային 
զգացմունքների 
և համամարդկային 
սիրո մասին:

Մենք՝ նույն մետաղադրամի 
երկու տարբեր կողմերն ենք. 
Մենք՝ համարժեք ենք, 
բայց տարբերվում ենք:*

Քո և Հիսուսի 
պայծառացումից հետո 
եղան որոշ մարդիկ, 
սրբեր, բուդդաներ, որոնք արթնացան:
Իսկ եղե՞լ են արդյոք դեպքեր 
սկզբունքայնորեն նոր որակի մեջ 
մոլորակային մակարդակի արթնացման.
Անցումով, 
ինչպես ձեր երկուսի դեպքում 
տեղի ունեցավ հեղաշրջում, -  
նոր աստիճանի 
համամոլորակային գիտակցության:

*Մոլորակային մասշտաբով 
նոր աստիճան տանող
այդպիսի արթնացումներ 
դեռևս չեն եղել։
Բայց նշեմ, որ յուրաքնչյուր 
անհատական պայծառացում էլ 
ամբողջ մոլորակի համար 
կարևոր իրադարձություն է։
Եվ ամեն արթնացման հետ 
աշխարհը փոխվում է։
Ամեն մի արթնացած՝ 
ամեն ինչ փոխում է իր շուրջ։
Եվ ամեն արթնացում 
նույնպիսի մասշտաբով է,
ինչպիսին, թե Հիսուսի, 
և թե իմ արթնացումն էր։ 

Ուղղակի Հիսուսի հետ 
մենք առաջիններն էինք,
ով մոլորակային գիտակցությունը
նոր մակարդակի բերեց։
Եվ իհարկե, մեզանից առաջ էլ 
արթնացածներ եղել էին,
Բայց մեր արթնացումը 
որակապես էր տարբեր։

Եվ՝ կրկնում եմ, - մենք բերեցինք 
տարբեր տեղեկություններ։*

Իսկ այսօր, ներկայիս 
դարաշրջանում, 
կարո՞ղ է տեղի ունենալ 
մի նոր արթնացում,
որը, իր հերթին,
կբերի մարդկությանը
կյանքի նոր մակարդակ,
լրիվ նոր զարգացում։

*Այո, կարող է։ 
Եվ ավելին էլ ասեմ քեզ.
այդ իրադարձությունն 
արդեն հասունացել է։ 
Աշխարհը գտնվում է 
այնպիսի մի կետում, 
որտեղ որակապես 
նոր թռիչք է սպասվում։*

Իսկ քանի՞ տարի հետո 
այդ տեղի կունենա։

*Հիսուն տարուց ոչ ուշ, 
բայց հնարավոր է նաև վաղը.
Տես, թե որքան արագորեն է 
փոխվում այսօր աշխարհը։

Մեծ Անցումն է մոտենում։*

Ո՞վ է այդ որոշում։

*Որոշում է Կյանքը։
Եվ դա օրենքն է աշխարհի։*

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ ԲՈՒԴԴԱՅԻ ՀԵՏ

2.*

Քո արթնացման հետ 
ի հայտ եկավ Նիրվանան։
Եվ շատերն են փորձել 
բացատրել, թե ինչ է այն։
Բուդդիզմում, որը քեզանից հետո 
լայն ծավալում ստացավ, -
կյանքը վերանայվում է 
որպես տառապանք։
Իսկ կյանքից հետո մարդ
Նիրվանա է մտնում , 
և այնտեղ նա բացարձակ 
Դատարկություն է գտնում։
Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, 
գտնում է Բացարձակ Ոչինչ։

*Մարդ չի կարող, ինչպես ասում ես, 
“բացարձակ ոչինչ” գնալ։
Ինչպե՞ս ասեմ, որ կարողանաս 
ինձ ավելի ճիշտ հասկանալ… 

Մարդ ապրում է՝ բազմաթիվ 
երևույթներով շրջապատված։
Շրջապատված է այլ մարդկանցով.
Ունի հող ոտքերի տակ։
Եվ երբ մարդ թողնում է այդ ամենը 
և Նիրվանա է մտնում, -
Չի կորչում այստեղ ոչինչ, 
ոչինչ չի անհետանում։
Ոչնչ չի կարող կորչել, 
չի կարող անհետանալ։
Ուղղակի… Նիրվանան մարդու 
գիտակցությունն է փոխում։
Մարդ Իրական Կյանքն է 
զգալ, տեսնել սկսում։
Տեսնում է նրա ընթացքը,  
նրա ներդաշնակությունը։
Տեսնում է կյանքի և մահվան 
փոփոխականությունը։ 
Կորցնում է իր գիտակցության 
սահմանափակությունը,
ինչպես նաև, գիտակցության 
կազմվածքը, ուղղությունը։

Դա է դատարկությունը, 
և դա է հենց Կյանքը։*

Դատարկությունը՝ 
ինքը Կյա՞նքն է…

*Այո, որքան էլ դա 
տարօրինակ քեզ թվա։

Ոչինչը՝ Ամեն Ինչ է։

Բայց չարթնացած մարդու 
գիտակցությունը 
սխալ է մեկնաբանում
Դատարկության հասկացությունը։

Փորձեմ քեզ բացատրել։
Նորմալ մարդուն՝ ամեն ինչ 
հարկավոր է նկարագրել.
սեղանը՝ սեղան է, իսկ գրիչը՝ գրիչ։ 
Իսկ Դատարկությունը՝ այն է, 
ինչը չունի նկարագրություն։
Իմ ասած Դատարկությունը՝ 
Ամեն Ինչ է, Ամբողջականություն։
Այնտեղ է երկիրը, 
երկինքն էլ է այնտեղ, 
և բոլոր երևույթներն էլ… 
Բայց ամեն ինչ հոսում է, 
ծնվում-մահանում է անվերջ։
Ամենը՝ միասնական է 
և անհնար է առանձնացնել 
որևէ առարկա 
կամ որևէ միջադեպ։

Այդ Ամբողջականությունը 
չունի նկարագրություն…

Եվ հենց նկարագրության 
բացակայությունն է ստիպում
կոչել Ամբողջականությունը
Ոչինչ կամ Դատարկություն։*

Ասա, իսկ բուդդիզմի 
ներկայիս մեկնաբանումները
որքանո՞վ են աղավաղում
քո խոսքերը, քո մտքերը։

*Դժվար հարց է։ Իհարկե, 
նրանք հեռու են սկզբնաղբյուրից։
Կյանքն առաջ է գնում անընդմեջ, 
և փոխվում են մարդիկ։
Այն ամենը, ինչ ասել ես եմ 
Գաուտամայի կյանքի օրոք, 
այսօր շատ հնացել է 
և չէր հասկանա ոչ ոք։

Բայց դա լրիվ նորմալ է, 
այլ կերպ լինել չէր կարող։*

Մինչև Գաուտաման,
Դու շա՞տ ես մարմնավորվել։

*Այո, բավականին շատ, 
տասնյակ անգամներ։*

Իսկ ե՞րբ է դա տեղի ունեցել
Առաջին անգամ։

*Մի քանի միլլիոն տարի 
ձեզանից առաջ։* 

Եվ այն ժամանակ էլ
դու գիտակից մա՞րդ էիր…

*Այո, իհարկե։*

Դրանք նախաքաղաքակրթական 
ժամանակնե՞ր էին։

*Նորմալ, քաղաքակրթական…*

Եվ ոչ մի նեանդերթալցիներ 
այն ժամանակ չկայի՞ն։

*Չկային։*

Առաջին մարմնավորման մեջ 
դու հասա՞ր արթնացման։

*Այո։ Այն ժամանակ էլ աշխարհը 
պատրաստ էր դրան։*

Շատե՞րն էին այնտեղ 
արդեն արթնացած։

*Բավական շատերը։*

Ավելի շատ, քան հիմա՞։

*Ավելի շատ, քան հիմա։*

Ստացվում է, որ մենք 
անկո՞ւմ ենք ապրում։
Ուրեմն, էլ ի՞նչ ենք 
այստեղ կուրծք ծեծում,
խոսում որակապես նոր 
մակարդակների մասին,
համընդհանուր մոլորակային
գիտակցության մասին…

*Դե, զարգացումը միշտ էլ 
գալարագծով է ընթանում։
Հիմա ժամանակավոր 
դադար է տիրում,
բայց դուք պատրաստվում եք 
մի նոր թռիչքի։
Հենց այդպես էլ դրված է, 
այդպես պետք է լինի։*

Սկզբում մեզ ասացիր, 
որ դու՝ ամենուր ես
Ասա, ի՞նչ է նշանակում. 
լինել ամենուր։
Դու կարող ես այս պահին 
մեզ հետ զրուցել, 
և միաժամանակ Երկրի վրա 
ուրիշ տե՞ղ էլ լինել։

*Այո։ Ես ամեն տեղ եմ, 
բոլոր մարդկանց հետ։
Ամեն ոք, ով պատրաստ է 
և սրտանց կցանկանա, 
կարող է հենց այս պահին 
կապ հաստատել ինձ հետ, 
կարող է իր հարցերի 
պատասխանը ստանալ։*

Բուդդիստների մասին ես խոսում, 
ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում։

*Ոչ այնքան։ Կրոնը 
այստեղ կապ չունի։
Եվ բուդդիզմում էլ ինձանից 
միայն անունն է մնացել։
Ամեն մեկը ձեզանից 
միևնույն հնարավորությունն ունի՝
ինձ հետ կապ հաստատել, 
ինձ հետ զրուցել։*

Իսկ քեզանից բացի, ուրիշ
շա՞տ էություններ են ցուցաբերում 
իրենց ներկայությունն այսօր 
ամբողջ աշխարհում։

*Շատ։ Օրինակ, Հիսուս։*

Մարդու արթնացման համար 
առավել ի՞նչն է կարևոր։

*Ընդունել այն, ինչ կատարվում է։
Եվ չտալ գնահատական։
Իսկ շատերի մոտ անվերջ ծագում են 
հարցեր բազմազան
այն մասին, թե ինչ է 
այսօր կատարվում.
“Ինչի՞ համար։ Որտեղի՞ց։
Այս ու՞ր ենք մենք գնում…”
Շատ դժվար է ձեզ, ուղղակի
վերցնել և ընդունել,
բայց արթնացման համար անհրաժեշտ է
հենց այդպես էլ անել։*

Զգացմունքներ դու ունե՞ս։

*Իհարկե։*

Իսկ բազմազա՞ն են նրանք։

*Անհամար են։ Բայց անկարող եմ 
նրանց առանձնացնել
և բոլոր իմ զգացմունքները
ես զգում եմ մեկտեղ։*

Նշանակո՞ւմ է  դա, որ Նիրվանան 
խորթացում և հանգիստ չէ։

*Պայծառացմանը հասած մարդը 
դադարում է կառչել
առանձին զգացմունքներից,
նրանք առանձնացնել։
Նա ապրում է ամեն ինչ 
ընթացքում, շարժման մեջ,
մահվան և ծնունդի
անընդմեջ փոխներարկման մեջ։
Նա երբեք չի առանձնացնում 
վիշտը և ուրախությունը,
նա երբեք չի բաժանում
սերը և ատելությունը։
Նրա համար այդ բոլորը 
այստեղ են և հիմա,
և ներկա են նրանք բոլորը
միաժամանակ։
Կարելի է ասել, որ Նիրվանան
Մեծ Հանգիստ է, բայց այնպիսի, 
որտեղ գոյատևում են
բոլոր զգացմունքները միասին։
Նիրվանայի հանգիստը 
նշանակում է, որ
վերապրելով միաժամանակ
զգացմունքները բոլոր, -
դու չես հուզվում, չես առանձնացնում
մի զգացմունքը մյուսից,
դրանով իսկ դու չես դարձնում
հակառակորդներ երկուսին.
ուրախություն և վիշտ,
սեր և ատելություն,
խիզախություն և վախ,
մահ և անմահություն։
Դու լողոում ես հոսանքով, 
այլ ոչ նրան հակառակ։
Բայց այդ հոսանքի մեջ բոլոր 
քո զգացմունքներն էլ կան։
Առեղծված է դա, և այն 
շատ դժվար է հասկանալ։
Բայց Հանգիստ՝ չի նշանակում 
կյանքից հեռանալ։
Հակառակը, ընդունել
կյանքի ամբողջականությունը,
ուղղակի, վազվզոց չկա՝
կատարյալ հանգստություն է։*

Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, Բուդդա։

*Ես էլ ձեզ եմ շնորհակալ։*

------------------------------------------------- 

08.01.2012

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ  ՎԵԼԵՍԻ  ՀԵՏ*


Ճշմարտությունն անհայտորեն կարգել է Նվիրողը,
իսկ նրա վրա հյուսվում է, հոսում է Իրականությունը
և իր հոսքի մեջ մեր կյանքն է ստեղծում:
Երբ հեռանում է նա` մահն է գալիս:
Իրականությունն անցողիկ է, ստեղծված` Ճշմարտության մեջ,
իսկ Անճանաչելին կա Իրականությունից առաջ
և Իրականությունից հետո էլ Անճանաչելին կմնա:
Սովորեցինք հին բաներին, ուրեմն նետենք մեր հոգիներն այնտեղ, 
քանզի դա է մերը:
Քանզի այդ է եկել մեր ճակատագրի Անիվին:
Աստվածային արարիչ ուժ գտանք մեր մեջ` 
աստվածների կողմից է այն մեզ տրված…
Հետևաբար աղոթում ենք մենք աստվածներին, 
որ մաքուր լինեն հոգիներն ու մարմինները մեր, 
և մեր նախահայրերի հետ շարունակվենք աստվածների մեջ, 
որպես միակ Ճշմարտություն միաձուլվելով այդ կերպ:
Քանզի մենք` Նվիրողի թոռներն ենք:

*Վելեսի գիրքը*

Բարև, Վելես:

*Նույնն էլ ձեզ:*

Կարո՞ղ ես քո մասին 
ինչ-որ բան պատմել:

*Իսկ ինչի՞դ է պետք:*

Ցանկանում եմ ճանաչել 
այն աստվածներին, 
ում հարգել և դիմել են 
իմ նախնիները: 
Եվ հետո, ես էլ դեմ չեմ 
քեզ հետ ծանոթանալ:

*Ախ դու, խորամանկ…*

Ինձ շատ է մոտիկ 
քո ազատ ոգին…
Սրտովս է նաև սերը 
քո և Ազովուհու, 
ով միշտ վերածնվում 
և քեզ է միանում 
տարբեր մարմնավորումներում, 
տարբեր ժամանակներում:

*Այ, դա`սրտովս է:
Դե լավ, եկ խոսենք…

Այո, ես ազատ եմ:*

Եվ անսանձ է՞լ ես:

*Ոչ այնքան անսանձ, 
որքան… հմմ… անզուսպ:
Անսանձը` երբ մեկն 
իրեն կորցնում է, 
իսկ ես չեմ կորցնում:
Բայց դրսևորվել 
միշտ էլ ուզում եմ` 
տարբեր ձևերում: 
Ու նաև ցանկանում եմ 
ընդգրկել ամենը:*

Շատ ավանդույթներից 
ոմանք ասում են, 
որ դու ծնվել ես 
Իրականության  մեջ: 
Իսկ ուրիշներն ասում էն, 
թե ծննդավայրդ է 
Անճանաչելին:
Ո՞րն է ճշմարիտ:

*Երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են:
Երբեմն էլ ծնվել եմ 
երկուսի սահմանին:*

Այդ նրանից է, որ միշտ 
ազատությու՞ն ես փնտրել:

*Ես առանց այդ էլ ազատ եմ:
Եվ այդ պատճառով 
կարող եմ լինել 
և այստեղ, և այնտեղ:
Իսկ ազատության մեջ 
ուրախություն եմ փնտրում:
Համարձակություն:
Անկաշկանդություն:
Որ կյանքը շատ ավելի 
գեղեցիկ դառնա:
Երջանիկ Կյանքի 
լիառատ գավաթ:*

Դու ծնվել ես 
որպես աստվա՞ծ, 
թե՞ մարդ էիր սկզբում, 
հետո աստվածացար:

*Այո,  մարդ էի սկզբում, 
հետո եմ աստվածացել:*

Իսկ կասե՞ս, թե ինչպես է 
դա տեղի ունեցել:

*Ե՛ս այդպես ցանկացա:
Եվ ահա` դարձա:*

Ցանկանում են շատերը…

*Ինձ մոտ էլ, պատկերացրու,
միանգամից չի ստացվել:
Նախ` տեսել եմ ճանապարհը 
և այդ ճանապարհն եմ անցել:*

Պատմիր, ինչպե՞ս կարող է 
մարդ աստված դառնալ:

*Իրեն գիտակցելով, 
իրեն` արարելով:
Դա պահանջում է 
ոչ քիչ աշխատանք, 
մեծ քաջություն է 
պահանջում քեզնից:
Որովհետև կարող ես 
սխալ կենտրոնացնել 
մտադրությունդ 
և զոհվել ճանապարհին:
Երբ նյութը սկսում է 
քեզ հնազանդվել, - 
ճանապարհդ արդեն
կարող ես շարունակել 
սիրո միջով միայն:*

Քո ճանապարը 
երկա՞ր էր արդյոք:
Զոհվե՞լ ես երբևիցէ 
սխալների պատճառով:

*Ոչ, քիչ էին սխալներս, 
և ոչ այնպիսի սխալներ, 
ինչի պատճառով հոգին 
կարող է կործանվել: 
Իսկ մահացել և վերածնվել եմ 
բազմաթիվ անգամներ:
Տարբեր դիմակներ են անհրաժեշտ, 
որ քեզ խորինս ճանաչես:*

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ կերպարներում ես 
դու մարմնավորվել:

*Բազում:
Եվ գազան եմ եղել, 
և մարդ, և ոգի:* 

Ծնվել ես որպես գազա՞ն, 
թե՞ մարդ, ով կարողանում էր 
փոխակերպվել գազանի:

*Եվ այդպես, և այնպես:
Թե գազան եմ ծնվել, 
թե մարդուց կամ աստծոց 
գազանի վերածվել:*

Դրա հետ պահպանելով 
մարդու գիտակցությու՞նը:

*Ոչ, աստծո գիտակցությունը:
Երբ մարդ կարողանում է 
նման բաներ անել, 
նա չի կարող իր մեջ 
աստծոն չգիտակցել:*

Որոշ ժամանակակից
հեքիմներից ես գիտեմ,
որ նրանք քեզ կենսարար
ուժ են համարում:

*Դե, հիմարությունները գլխներից 
ես լավ եմ հանում:*

Ինչպե՞ս:

*Հենց այդպես` դուրս քշել:
Սեպը` սեպով, չե՞ս լսել:
Ես այդ գործը հարգում եմ. 
հասցնել վզակոթին, 
կամ մի լա՜վ  քացի, -
բայց ոչ բոլորին:*

Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ բոլորին:
Դու ինչ է, մարդկանց մեջ 
խտրականությու՞ն ես դնում:

*Այո:*

Իսկ ով՞ է քեզ համակրելի:

*Դե, հաստատ՝ ոչ անկյալները:
Եվ ոչ էլ նրանք, 
ով նստած է տեղում:
Ինձ դուր են գալիս 
կենդանիներն, աշխույժները, 
խիզախները, նրանք, 
ովքեր Կյանքն են սիրում։
Եվ սակայն սիրում 
ու հարգում եմ բոլորին:
Բայց երբևիցէ 
ոչ ոգու չեմ խղճում։
Եթե մեղանչել ես, 
ինչ-որ մեղք ես գործել, 
եթե ոչ այնպես ես 
արել ինչ-որ բան՝ 
ուրեմն բարի եղիր 
և տուր պատասխան:
Հակառակ դեպքում խախտվում է
Հավասարակշռությունը:
Իսկ ո՞վ է դրա համար 
պատասխան տալու:*

Ինչ-որ կերպ պահպանված
 հին առասպելներում, 
դու բազում անգամներ 
փորձանքի մեջ ես ընկնում:
Մեկ հրեշ ես դառնում, 
մեկ ինչ-որ մեկի գայթակղությամբ 
այլ աշխարհ ես ընկնում…
Եվ ամեն անգամ քեզ փրկում է
տարբեր անուններ կրող, 
տարբեր մարմնավորումներում ապրող 
միևնույն այդ կինը,
և ամեն մարմնավորման մեջ
դուք գտել եք մեկմեկու 
և սիրել եք մեկմեկու:
Եվ կինն այդ՝
Ազովուհին է:
Ճշմարի՞տ են արդյոք 
պատմություններն այս բոլոր:

*Այո, ճշմարիտ են:*

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է դա եղել:

*Թե ինչպես է եղել`
պատմելու հարկ չկա:
Բայց կարող եմ դրա 
գաղափարը բացատրել։
Եվ այն հետևյալն է. 
որ սիրո ուժը չճանաչի 
և ոչ մի անջրպետ:
Չճանաչի նունիսկ մահը, 
ոչ մի ձև չճանաչի ՝ 
ինչպես, ասենք, Հրեշին, 
կամ Հողմ-Ջադուին…
Կարողանալ այդպես սիրել…

Այդ ուժը, սիրո ուժը, 
վերջիվերջո կարող է 
ամեն ինչ հաղթահարել:
Այն չի կորչում ոչ մի տեղ:
Եվ մենք գնում էինք 
նման հանդգնության:
Իսկ դա՝ հանդգնություն է, 
չէ՞ որ կարող ես մոռանալ 
և քեզ, և ամենը, 
կարող ես կորչել անգամ…
Բայց ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է 
ցույց տար մարդկանց, 
որ կա նման ուղի:
Եվ ցուցադրողների մեջ 
առաջիններից էինք նաև 
ես և Ազովուհին:*

Սիրո ճանապարհը…
Շատ լավ է ասված:
Ասա, իսկ Ազովուհին, 
որտե՞ղ է նա հիմա…

*Ինձ հետ է, այստեղ:
Դու կարող ես զգալ նրան:*

Ասա, Վելես, իսկ մեր դարում 
դուք մարմնավորվե՞լ եք:

*Ոչ, մենք վաղուց չենք ծնվում:
Մենք Նուրբ աշխարհում ենք ապրում:*

Որքա՞ն վաղուց:

*Վաղուց։:
Այ, երբ մութ ժամանակը
Երկրի վրա սկսվեց, 
մենք որոշեցինք այլևս 
չմարմնավորվել:*

Իսկ մինչ այդ մարմնավորումներում 
եղել եք միասի՞ն:

*Այո:*

Իսկ Ազովուհին նու՞յնպես 
եղել է թե հասարակ կին, 
թե աստվածուհի, 
թե նույնիսկ Ջադու:

*Այդպես էլ է եղել:*

Եվ սիրո ուժն իրոք 
շատ մեծ է եղել, 
քանզի դուք հաղթահարել եք 
շատ խոչընդոտներ, 
ինչպես նաև բազում անգամ 
մահն եք հաղթահարել…

Մարդկային-աստվածային սիրո 
մեծագույն պատմություն… 

*Մենք ցույց էինք տալիս մարդկանց, 
որ նրանք էլ կարող են 
սիրել, ինչպես մենք:
Հիշեցնում էինք, 
աթնացնում էինք…
Նույնիսկ հիմա էլ:*

Հիմա մարդիկ, ցավոք, 
սկսել են ձեզ մոռանալ:
Քչերն են, որ հիշում են:

*Դե, այնքան էլ քիչ չեն:
Բայց եթե հիշում է 
նույնիսկ մեկ հոգի, 
ուրեմն գոնե նրա համար 
կլինենք կենդանի:
Իսկ այն տարածությունը, 
որտեղ այժմ գտնվում ենք, - 
այն նույնպես կենդանի է 
և ոչ մի տեղ չի կորչի:*

Համաձայն առասպելների, 
ձեր վերջին մարմնավորումներում, 
դու և Ազովուհին, 
ով այն ժամանակ կոչվում էր 
Սիդա Մեծագույն, - 
ապրում էիք Իրականության 
և Անճանաչելիի սահմանին:
Եվ դուք՝ ուղեկցորդներ էիք:

*Եղել ենք, և ոչ թե 
ընդամենը մեկ անգամ:
Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք 
տիրապետում ենք 
քնի գաղտնիքին:
Քունն ու մահն իրոք որ 
շատ նման են իրար:*

Ինչո՞վ են նման:

*Իրական աշխարհի մասին 
գիտակցության կորստով
և նրա տեղափոխումով 
Իրականից` Անճանաչելի:
Անճանաչելին մի տեղ է, 
ուր առարկայություն չկա։
Դա պատկերների աշխարհ է:
Սա է ողջ տարբերությունը:
Ինձ համար այդ տարբերությունը, 
կարելի է ասել, չկա էլ:
Ինչ մի աշխարհը, ինչ մյուսը՝ 
երկուսն էլ կենդանի են:*

Եվ տարբեր աշխարհներում 
դու պահպանում ես 
միևնույն գիտակցությու՞նըդ:

*Սխալ է այդպես ասել, 
քանզի գիտակցությունն էլ
տարբեր է ամեն տեղ:
Տարբեր աշխարհներում 
իրադարձությունները 
տեղի են ունենում 
տարբեր օրենքների 
ազդեցության ներքո: 
Իրականության աշխարհում 
շատ է տրամաբանությունը, 
պատճառա-հետևանքային 
բազմաթիվ պայմաններ…
Իսկ Անճանաչելիի աշխարհում 
ավելի շատ են 
գործում զգացմունքները:
Ինչ-որ բան հաշվարկել 
անհնար է այնտեղ:
Կանխատեսել, կանխազգալ՝ 
որքան ցանկանաս:
Իսկ մահը… Մահը՝ 
դա… մոռացում է:
Մարմինը կորչում է, 
իսկ գիտակցությունը 
ճանապարհ է ընկնում 
դեպի Անճանաչելի:*


(շարունակելի)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ  ՎԵԼԵՍԻ  ՀԵՏ*
(շարունակություն)

Իսկ Մահը, ասա,
մարմնավորվա՞ծ կերպար է:
Որպես անձ
այն կա՞:

*Բոլորի համար Մահը տարբեր է:
Թութակի համար՝ իրենը, 
գերմանամկան համար՝ իրենը:
Իրենն է` մարդու համար էլ:* 

Դու Մահվան հետ՝ 
հենց որպես էության, 
այլ ոչ թե վերացական 
ինչ-որ բանի հետ, - 
անձամբ ծանո՞թ ես: 
Շփվե՞լ ես նրա հետ:

*Իհարկե:*

Դու ինքդ ինչպե՞ս ես 
նրան ընկալում:

*Այն դժվարըմբռնելի է:
Ինչպես և Կյանքը, ճիշտն ասած:
Համաձայնվիր, որ 
Կյանքի էությունն էլ 
դժվար է ըմբռնել՝ 
թվում է, բռնեցիր, 
այն իսկույն անհետանում է:
Մահն էլ նույնպիսին է:
Ասես քամու շունչ լինի:*

Բայց քեզ հաջողվե՞լ է 
նրա հետ շփվել:

*Ես միշտ, անընդհատ 
շփվում եմ նրա հետ:*

Ուզում ես ասել, 
դու այն “ըմբռնե՞լ” ես:

*Այո, ես կարող եմ 
բռնել թե Կյանքի, 
թե Մահվան կատարից:*

Որպես Կյանքի կատար 
ես հասկանում եմ 
ընկալման, զգացմունքների 
և ապրումների 
առավելագույն պայծառությունը…
Իսկ Մահվան կատար՝ 
ի՞նչ է նշանակում:

*Դե, իսկ հոգեվարքի 
ձեր ապրումները, 
գիտե՞ս, թե որքան 
լիքն են ամենով:*

Բայց, վերջիվերջո, 
հոգեվարք է դա…

*Մահվան կատարը՝ 
լուսումութի երփներանգն է: 
Դրված է այդպես. 
երբ դու մեռնում ես, 
որոշ ժամանակ 
ոչինչ չես գիտակցում: 
Ասել է, թե դու՝ 
դատարկություն ես: 
Դա սովորական 
մահվան վիճակն է:
Իսկ պատկերացրու 
այսպիսի պատկեր. 
կռվի դաշտ, որտեղ 
բազում մարդիկ մեկից
զրկվում են կյանքից: 
Եվ դու թռչում ես 
այդ դաշտի վրա 
և տեսնում ես ասածս 
կատարը Կյանքի, 
երբ մարդիկ կռվում են 
վերջին ուժերով, 
ներդրած այդ ուժն 
ամեն պահի մեջ: 
Եվ դու տեսնում ես, 
և դու զգում ես, 
թե հանուն ինչի է 
մարտնչում մեկը, 
հանուն ինչի է 
կռվում մյուսը… 
Եվ տեսնում, զգում ես, 
որ ամեն մեկի 
մեջքին կանգնած է 
անողոք Մահը:
Ստվերի նման: 
Ոչ մի տեղ այնպես, 
ինչպես մարտի դաշտում, 
տեսանելի չէ լույսի 
և մթի այդ երփներանգը: 
Կյանքի և Մահվան: 
Աստծո կայծերն են, 
իսկ նրանց վրա, 
նրանց շուրջբոլոր, 
մութ ստվերներ են, 
սև թիկնոցի պես: 
Եվ հանկարծ, մի պահ, 
հարված… և Մահը 
գրկում է մեկին: 
Դա շատ արագ է 
տեղի ունենում: 
Եվ դու տեսնում ես, 
թե ինչպես Մահը 
իր սուր ճանկերն է 
զոհի մեջ խրում:* 

Երբ դու կանգնած ես 
աշխարհների սահմանին, 
բոլո՞ր մարդիկ են 
իրենց մահվան պահին 
անցնում քո կողքով:

*Ճիշտ չէ ասելը, 
թե ես սահմանին եմ: 
Սահմաններ ինձ համար 
գոյություն չունեն: 
Ես գտնվում եմ 
և այստեղ, և այնտեղ: 
Եվ ոչ բոլորն են 
իմ կողքով անցնում: 
Խնդրեմ, կարելի է 
նաև առանց ինձ…*

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է 
քո ֆունկցիան հիմա:

*Ձեզ հիշեցնելը:*

Այսինքն նա, ով քեզ 
կհիշի և կդիմի, 
դու նրան կհիշեցնես…

*Իհարկե: Եթե չդիմի, 
ես ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել:*

Իսկ եթե դիմի, 
ի՞նչ կհիշեցնես:

*Թե Ով է Ինքը:* 

Եվ նման մարդու համար 
դու` ուղեկցորդ ես 
Անճանաչելիի աշխարհ:

*Եթե խոսում ենք 
ժամանակակից լեզվով,
ուրեմն ճիշտ կլինի 
ասել "սովորեցնող":
Ուղեկցորդը` նա է, 
ով հասցնում է մի տեղ, 
ուր պարտավոր է
ճամփորդին բերել: 
Իսկ ես պարտավոր չեմ: 
Նման խնդիր չունեմ: 
Ինձ դուր է գալիս 
օգնել, սովորեցնել: 
Այդ պատճառով ոմանց համար 
ես սովորեցնող եմ: 

Կա նաև ինքը` Մարան: 
Նրան կարելի է հարցնել, 
և նա կարող է քեզ ամեն ինչ 
ցույց տալ ու պատմել, 
եթե, իհարկե, կարողանաս 
լսել և հիշել:*

Իսկ նա իրո՞ք գեղեցկուհի 
կնոջ տեսք ունի:

*Այո: Մարդիկ իրենք 
այդպես ցանկացան: 
Ժամանակին, երբ կարող էին 
պատկերներ ստեծել,  
որոշեցին Մարային 
այդպես պատկերել:*

Մի՞թե մարդիկ իրենք 
աստվածուհուն ստեղծեցին:

*Այո, և նրան կատարյալ 
կնոջ տեսք տվեցին: 
Այդ հիմա են վերափոխել 
պատկերը մահվան. 
գերանդի, գանգ, կմախք… 
Իզուր: Քանզի այն` 
Մահը, - յուրովի հիանալի է:
Այն չափում-բաժանում է 
մի կյանքը մյուսից:
Մարան` բանբեր է:
Ու նաև` ուղեկից:*

Նու՞յնպես ոչ բոլորի համար, 
այլ նրա, ով կդիմի:

*Դիմողի համար` ուղեկից է:
Իսկ կատարող` ամենի:*

Իսկ մարդ նա եղե՞լ է:
Թե՞ ստեղծվել է, որպես Մահ:

*Այդպիսին է ստեղծվել: 
Իսկ ստեղծել են մարդիկ:
Եվ մահվան վախն էլ 
մարդիկ են ստեղծել:*

Բայց մի՞թե Աստված 
չի ստեղծել մահը:

*Ոչ: Մարդիկ:*

Ստացվում է, որ առաջ 
մարդիկ անմահ էին, 
իսկ հետո հենց իրենք էլ 
մա՞հը հորինեցին:

*Այդպես է որ կա: Դա 
նրանց ընտրությունն է: 
Նրանք հնարեցին մահը, 
որ մաքրվեն ցավից: 
Թե ձեր խոսքերով խոսենք, 
մարդիկ շատ-շատ վաղուց 
ստեղծել են կոնվեյեր, 
որի վրա կարելի էր 
մարմիններ արտադրել:
Մարմիններ` մաքուր 
և ցավից ազատ:
Արարման ձևն այդ 
նրանք վերցրին Արարչից 
և, ոչ Նրա կամքով,
ձևափոխեցին:
Հետո, երբ սկսեց 
ցավը կուտակվել…*

Իսկ մինչ այդ մարդիկ 
առանց ցա՞վ էին ապրում:

*Դա վաղուց է եղել:
Քանի՜ դարաշրջան է 
անցել-գնացել:
Չորս մեծ դարաշրջան:*

Իսկ ցավն, այնուամենայնիվ, 
որտեղի՞ց վերցվեց:

*Ազատ ընտրությունից:*

Եվ շնորհիվ այն բանի, 
որ մարդիկ ստեղծեցին մահը, - 
Հետո, հաջորդ դարերում 
նրանք կարողացան
Ապրել երջանկության մեջ 
ծննդից մինչև մա՞հ:

*Սկզբում դա կատարյալ
կարգավորող մեխանիզմ էր:
Ավելի ճիշտ, սկզբում
մարդ առանց մահ էր ապրում:
Ապրում էր իր համար 
և չէր մահանում:*

*Հետո ինչ-որ մեկին 
անմահությունը զզվեցրեց:

Քանի որ Տիեզերքում 
հնարավոր է ամեն բան,
նշանակում է, այդ տարբերակն էլ
հնարավոր դարձավ:
Մարդը զզվել էր 
երջանկությունից:
Փորձություններ էր ուզում,
փոփոխություններ կյանքից:
Իսկ Աստված անհատականությունից 
ձեզ երբեք չի զրկել`
ինչպիսին ցանկանում ես,
դու կարող ես լինել:
Եվ մարդիկ փորձում էին,
ու ես էլ այդ թվում:
Ալարկոտ և աշխույժ,
խիզախ և վախկոտ:
Թե այսպես, թե այնպես:
Հետաքրքի՛ր է վերջապես:
Թե չէ ամբողջ ժամանակ`
երջանիկ և առողջ, 
ուժեղ և երջանիկ,
առողջ և ուժեղ...
Տխու՛ր է: Ձանձրալի՛: 

Եվ ահա, մի խելոք
հորինել է մեռնել:
Տեսնել, թե ինչպես 
կարելի է այդ անել:

Մեր մեջ ասած, նման բանը`
կյանքի սահմանափակումը, -
Այն ժամանակներում Տիեզերքի համար
չտեսնված իրադարձություն էր:

Մեծ բազմություն հավաքվեց 
այդ հրաշքը տեսնելու.
թե ինչպես է անմահների մեջ
ինչ-որ մեկը մեռնելու:

Իսկ Աստված այդ որոշմանը 
որոշեց չխանգարել:
Եվ այստեղ մարդը Աստծոն
որոշ իմաստով գերազանցեց:
Անմահ մարդը որոշեց
և մահկանացու դարձավ:
Իսկ Աստված, ինչպես կար,
այդպես էլ մնաց անմահ:*

Անճանաչելիի աշխարհը
մինչ այդ գոյություն չունե՞ր:

*Մահը և Անճանաչելին
դու մի խառնիր իրար,
չէ՞ որ, վերջիվերջո,
Քունը միշտ էլ կար:*

Իսկ Վիյը, Կաշչեյը`
արքաներն այդ ստորգետնյա...

*Նրանք` ավելի ուշ,
շա՜տ ավելի ուշ եկան:
Երբ Մահն առաջին անգամ
աշխարհում հայտնվեց,
Երկիրը դեռ շատ ավելի
պարզ ու հասարակ էր:*

Դու նկատի ունես, որ աստվածների հետ
իր հարաբերություններում
ինչ-որ բարդ փոխհարաբերություններ
մարդ դեռ չէ՞ր կառուցում:

*Ոչ: Փոխհարաբերությունները
լրիվ տարբեր էին:
Եվ մարդիկ այն ժամանակ
դեռ ուտել էլ չգիտեին:
Միայն շնչում և խմում էին, - 
օդն ու ջուրն էր ձեր ուտելիքը:
Ձեր լեզվով ասած, մարդիկ`
եթերային մարդիկ էին:*

Այսինքն, ֆիզիկական մարմին,
ինչ է, դեռ չկա՞ր...
Եթերային և վե՞ր...

*Ոչ, դա ճշմարիտ չէ:
Ես ասացի "եթերային", 
որ գոնե համեմատեմ:
Որոշակիորեն մարմին,
մարդ, ինչ խոսք, ուներ,
բայց ոչ այնպիսի, 
ինչպիսին հիմա է:*

Դե լավ: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս
այն մարդը մահացավ:
Իսկ մահից հետո նրա հետ
ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ:

*Օ՜, դա, գիտես, նույնքան
մեծ ֆուրոր առաջացրեց,
ինչպես, երբ ձեր մոտ ռումբը
ջրածնային ստեղծվեց:
Իսկ միգուցէ և ավելի 
կարևոր ու նշանակալի, 
քանզի իրադարձություն էր դա 
տիեզերական մաշտաբների:
Դա այն չէր, ինչ հիմա. 
մարդ մի երկու անգամ
թփրտացնում է ոտքերը,
և... վերջ, էլ չկա:
Այդ մահվան հետ միասին
տեղի ունեցավ մեծ բռնկում:
Քանզի ամեն ինչ մինչ այդ
այլ օրենքներով էր շարժվում, 
իսկ այստեղ, հանկարծ,
Աստծո մի արարած
որոշեց  անհատական
իր կյանքը դրսևորել.
հոգին մարմնից անջատեց, 
իսկ մարմինը մեռցրեց...*

Մե՜ծ մարդ էր երևի...

*Իհարկե, մեծ էր յուրովի:
Բայց կյանքից հրաժարվեց
փոքրոգության պատճառով:*


(շարունակելի)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑ  ՎԵԼԵՍԻ  ՀԵՏ*
(վերջաբան)

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես դու համարում`
Մահվան այդ հայտնագործումը, -
մարդկանց համար դա լա՞վ,
թե վատ փոփոխություն էր:

*Գիտես, միանշանակ 
շատ դժվար է ասել:
Ոչ թե ավելի լավ, այլ ավելի
հետաքրքիր դարձավ:
Կյանքում մի նախորոշիչ 
նոր գործոն ավելացավ: 
Եվ ինչպիսի՜, այն փոխեց
ամբողջ դասավորությունը:
Խառնեց խաղաքարտերը 
և նորից բաժանեց:
Բայց երբ դեռ մեկն էր մահացել`
ոչ բոլորն էին հասկացել
տեղի ունեցածի
անդառնալիությունը:
Շատ ավելի ուշ գլխի ընկան
գործը հոսքի դնել:*

Իսկ նա, ով առաջինն էր մեռել,
հետո վերամարմնավորվե՞ց:

*Նա շատ երկար տարիներ
չէր կարողանում այդ անել:
Չէ՞ որ նա առաջինն էր: 
Եվ ուրեմն շատ ուժեղ էր
մեռնելու, վերանալու 
նրա ցանկությունը...
Այն դարաշրջանում այդպես էլ
նա նորից չվերածնվեց:
Իսկ հետո` ես չգիտեմ:
Կարող է և վերածնվել է, 
իսկ կարող է, ընդհանրապես
անհետացել է Երկրից:*

Իսկ մյուսնե՞րը:
Ինչու՞ 
բոլորն ընդօրինակեցին 
այդ "մահվան նորամուծությունը":

*Ստեղծվել էր այդպիսի ինչ-որ
համատարած տրամադրություն:
Հնարավոր է, որ մարդկանց
ինչ-որ բան չէ՞ր հերիքում...*

Եվ հորինեցին
Մարային...

*Այն ժամանակ դեռևս նոր էր
ի հայտ եկել մրցակցությունը:
Եվ երկար սպասեցնել չտվեց իրեն
նաև փոքրոգությունը:
Եվ նրանք, ովքեր Մահն ընդունեցին,
նրա օգնությամբ սկսեցին
խուսափել կոնֆլիկտից:
Խուսափել պայքարից:
Մեկը հորինեց առաջնություն, պայքար,
ի պատասխան` մեկ ուրիշը
հայտնագործեց Մահ...*

Բայց ինչ-որ պատճառով բոլորը
մահկանացու դարձան:

*Դե... միտքը հայտնվեց,
մարմնավորվեց, կարծրացավ, -
և մարդիկ վաղ թե ուշ
մտքին գերի դարձան:

Մահն օրենք դարձավ:*

Իսկ հետո արդեն հայտնվեցին
ընդերքի՞ արքաները:

*Հա: Դա շատ ավելի ուշ:
Այլ ժամանակներում:
Այն դարաշրջանին բնորոշ են
արհավիրքներ և անկում:
Մարդիկ ապրում էին վախի մեջ:
Իսկ բաժանումը հետո սկսվեց:
Այն ժամանակ այլ կերպ էր 
ամեն ինչ կատարվում:
Այդ հիմա է, ձեր օրոք է,
որ ամեն ինչ աշխարհում
հնարավորինս մտածված է,
կարգավորված է նախորոք:
Այնքան միտք կա, որ առ 
մի օրինակ և գործիր:
Իսկ այն ժամանակ օրինակներ,
կարելի է ասել,չկային:
Եվ ահավոր դժվար էր միտքը
միլիմետր անգամ շարժել...
Եթե մեկն ինչ-որ բան 
մտածեր, հորիներ, -
դա արդեն տիեզերական
մաշտաբի իրադարձություն էր:
Տարուն տարի էր փոխում,
դարից անցնում էր դար, -
ինչ-որ մեկը մի նոր միտք
հղանար, թե չհղանար:
Ստիպված մարդիկ ուրիշների
մտքերն էին զարգացնում:
Հետո ուրիշները`սրանց մտքերը,
և այդպես շարունակ:
Ահա թե ինչու վերջիվերջո
մրցակցություն առաջացավ:*

Ասա, իսկ երբ մարդիկ
դեռևս անմահ էին, -
նոր մարդիկ, միևնույն է,
 չէ՞ որ ծնվում էին:

*Ծնվում էին, տեղ հերիքում էր:*

Այսինքն, ամեն մարդու համար
հասնում էր մի պահ,
երբ նա առաջին անգամ
գալիս էր աշխարհ...

*Լավ նկատեցիր: Այո,
դա էլ է հրաշք:
Առաջիններին Աստված ստեղծեց:
Նրանք միամիտ էին շատ:
Եվ Աստված առաջին հերթին
նրանց հանձնարարեց`
ամենից առաջ,
իրենց անձը գիտակցել:
Պատկերացրու. գիտակցության
բացարձակ դատարկ տարածք,
որտեղ չկա ոչինչ,
չկա ոչ մի կառուցվա՛ծք:
Եվ դատարկություն չէ դա, դա` լույս է,
բայց դեռ ոչ կանոնավորված:
Գիտակցության մեջ չկար ոչինչ:
Ահա թե ինչպիսի վիճակում էին
առաջին մարդիկ գտնվում:
Բայց մտածել նրանք կարող էին:
Եվ տես, թե ինչ է ստացվում.
Աստված ստեղծում է մարդուն,
և հանձնարարում է նրան
փորձարկել Ինքն Իրեն,
գիտակցել, հասկանալ:
Ճանաչել իրեն մտքով:
Եվ Որդին սկսում է
իրեն գիտակցել:
Շատ երկար դա տևեց,
շատ ժամանակ է անցել:
*
Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես հեքիաթների մասին,
որտեղ մարդ կամ կիսաստված
ծնվում է աստծոց և, ասենք, կովից, -
ինչպես դու, օրինակ...

*Դա հետո: Իսկ առաջ
հասարակ էր ամեն ինչ:
Այդ հիմա է, որ կովը
միայն կովի տեսք ունի:
Իսկ առաջ ընկալումն
այդքան կոպիտ չէր.
մարդ կարող էր ցանկացած
արտաքին ընդունել:
Կային ավելի սիրելի
և հաճախ օգտագործվող դեմքեր:
Եթե ուզում ես` կով եղիր...
Կարող ես օձ էլ լինել...
Հեքիաթներում, իհարկե,
ամեն ինչ ձևափոխել են
և այօրվա մարդն ամեն ինչ
որպես հեքիաթ է ընկալում:
Բայց իրականում Իրականությունը
հենց այդպիսին էր, որ կար:*

Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկն, օրինակ,
ծնվել էր Մայր-Հողից...

*Հեշտությամբ: Չէ՞ որ դա էլ
պատկեր է յուրովի:
Թե ուզես, դու էլ կարող ես 
կրկնել այդ ճանապարհը:
Վերցնել Հողը, նրա էությունը,
ավելացնել մի այլ բան,
և այդ երկուսի խառնուրդից
նոր կերպար ստանալ:
Եվ` շունչ փչել նրա մեջ, 
կյանք եթերային...*

Ճիշտ ալքիմիկական պատկեր է,
ծնունդը հոմունկուլուսի:

*Այո՛: Այն ժամանակներում
մարդիկ մեծ վարպետներ էին:
Աստվածնե՛ր էին ստեղծում:
Մի տեղ հավաքվում էին
և ստեղծում էին աստված
ինչ-որ նպատակի համար:
Հետո այդ աստվածները
մի օր կատաղեցին
և իրար հակասող ուժերը
իրենց մեջ կիսեցին:
Չէ՞ որ մարդիկ նրանց
գիտակցություն էլ էին տվել...*

Իսկ Վիյը, Սևաստված, - 
նյութակա՞ն էություններ էին:

*Ոչ, եթերային: 
Նրանք ոգիներ են:
Բայց եղել է` մարմնավորվել են,
իրենց կին են վերցրել:
Ասեմ, որ Ընդերքի աստված լինել, -
չի նշանակում, լինել հողի տակ:
Այլաբանություն է դա, և նշանակում է`
քողարկված լինել, չարտահայտված,
դժվար հասանելի, ոչ հստակ...*

Իսկ Ընդերքի այդ աստվածները
մինչև օրս դեռ կա՞ն:

*Իհարկե:*

Ի՞նչ են հիմա անում:

*Ինչ միշտ են արել:
Կարող ես ինքդ ցած իջնել
և հետները շփվել:
Նկուղ, մառան, մետրո...*

Իսկ իմ հանդեպ նրանք
ինչպե՞ս կտրամադրվեն:

*Եթե գնաս հարգանքով,
ոչնչով չեն մերժի
ու չեն նեղացնի:*

Դու նրանց հետ կապ ունե՞ս:

*Ես նրանցից չեմ էլ բաժանվել:*

Բայց դուք ապրում եք իրար հանդեպ
փոխադարձ հարգանքո՞վ:

*Մենք լավ ծանոթ ենք իրար:
Ստեղծում, հորինում ենք հաճախ
համատեղ շատ բաներ:*

Ինչ-որ մարդկանց համար
դու եղե՞լ ես, ասենք, խորհրդատու:
Ուսուցիչ, ով այդ մարդկանց
առաջնորդում է կյանքում:

*Ոչ: Կարող եմ հաղորդել մի բան,
մի բանի կարող եմ մղել: 
Բայց Ուսուցիչ...*

Դե, ասենք,
Եռամեծ Հերմեսի պես:

*Իսկ ու՞մ է նա ուսուցանում:*

Մարդկանց:

*Ու՞մ կոնկրետ, կասե՞ս:*

Դե, ինձ, օրինակ...

*Հմմ... Այդ դու ես սովորում,
ոչ թե նա է սովորեցնում:
Եթե դու չցանկանայիր,
նա չէր էլ սովորեցնի:
Ոչ, նա Ուսուցիչ չէ:
Ըստ ձեր ըմբռնման,
դու հարգանքով դիմել ես,
ինչպե՞ս քեզ չանդրադառնալ:
Այդպես ինձ էլ դիմում են,
ու ես էլ չեմ հրաժարվում:
Բայց թե ում բռնեմ-դաստիարակեմ, - 
ես երբեք չեմ փնտրում:*

Իսկ շա՞տ բան կարող ես պատմել:

*Ժամանակակից մարդուն
չի հերիքում սեր...*

Սիրել դու սովորեցրել ես
բազում սերունդներ...

*Ոչ: Մենք Ազովուհու հետ
օրինակ ենք ծառայել,
թե ինչպես գտնել քո սերը,
ինչպես սերդ ճանաչել:
Իսկ թե ինչպես սիրել,
սփռել սեր կամ այն տալ, -
ուրիշներն են ցուցադրել, 
այլ օրինակներ շատ կան:
Մենք Ազովուհու հետ` 
որոնման մարմնավորումն ենք:*

Իսկ ոչ սլավոնական 
աստվածների հետ ծանո՞թ ես:

*Ծանոթ եմ:*

Հիսուսի հետ ծանո՞թ ես:

*Հիսուս, ինչպես ես,
որպես մարդ է ծնվել:
Բայց անկասկած, ապրում է
Աստծո ոլորտներում:
Աստված` նա է, ով գիտակցում է
իրեն որպես պատկեր
Անճանաչելիի մեջ,
իսկ Անճանաչելին
բոլորովին էլ մահը չէ:
Մահն այն է, երբ մի կերպար
փոխվում է մեկ ուրիշով:
Իսկ ով իրեն գիտակցում է
որպես կերպարներ արարող, - 
նա արդեն աստված է:*

Իսկ Հիսուս, չէ՞ որ միշտ
սեր է ուսուցանել:
Եվ նրա թրթիռներն
ավելի նուրբ և լուսաբեր են,
քան բոլոր մյուսներինը:

*Ոչ բոլորինը,  բայց շատերինը:*

Չնայած նա հայտնվել է 
համեմատաբար ոչ վաղուց:

*Նա առաջ էլ է հայտնվել:
Այդ միայն կոնկրետ մարդիկ են
այդպես համարում,
որ միայն մեկ անգամ է
նա հայտնվել այս աշխարհում:*

Եվ այսպես, դու ասացիր,
որ եթե դիմենք քեզ,
դու կսովորեցնես մեզ սիրել:
Չե՞ս ասի, թե ինչպես:

*Սեփական օրինակով:
Իմ մասին հեքիաթների, 
պատմվածքների միջոցով:
Իմ հոգու միջոցով,
որը չի հանձնվում և չի պարտվում,
և ամենուր է, ուր հնարավոր է,
և ամենուր նա միշտ փնտրում է:*

Իսկ ի՞նչ պետք է անենք
մենք դրա համար:

*Դիմեք	: Դա զոհաբերություն է:
Կարողացեք փոխակերպվել:*

Ես դիմում եմ քեզ,
Վելե՛ս:

*Դե ուրեմն` համեցիր:*

Ես զգում եմ:

*Դուք դա հոսանք եք անվանում:*

Ինչպե՞ս ես պահպանեմ այն:

*Նայիր ներսդ, գտիր,
թե ինչն է նրան խանգարում:
Որոնիր ինքդ: Անձամբ:
Ես հուշել չեմ ցանկանում:
Իմ ուժը հենց նրանում է,
որ ես ինքս գտա:*

Շնորհակալ եմ, Վելես:
Ու նաև երախտապարտ եմ 
այս լավ զրույցի համար:
Ես ցնցված եմ նրանից,
ինչ լսեցի և զգացի:
Դու կուզե՞ս ինչ-որ բան ասել
մեզ որպես վերջաբան:

*Եթե ձեզ վատ եք զգում,
գիտեցեք որ ինքներդ եք
այդ վիճակը ստեղծել:
Հնարավոր է, անգիտակցաբար,
բայց ինքներդ եք ստեղծել:
Ես դա բոլորիդ եմ ասում:
Մարդ ունի միայն այն, 
ինչ հենց ինքն է արարում:
Անմեղ զոհեր չկան:
Ու հետո` լուսավորեք,
իմաստավորեք ձեր գիտելիքները:
Մի թաղեք դրանք, կիրառե՛ք:*

Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ նորից:

*Ձեզ էլ շնորհակալություն:
Առողջ մնացեք:*




                                                  12.29.15

----------

